# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Politique >  Catalogne, Espagne, etc

## souviron34

Bonjour  tous !!

Bien tonn que sur ce forum aucune discussion sur la Catalogne n'ait t lance, alors je m'y colle  :;): 


Comme vous savez sans doute, la Catalogne (_avec une majorit indpendantiste au Parlement bien qu'elle ait eu une minorit des voix_) est en grande crise avec l'Espagne actuellement. Hier soir, le President a "_dclar l'indpendance mais en la suspendant_"... 

Vivant en partie dans un pays o 2 rfrendums se sont tenus pour l'accession  l'indpendance, et pour lesquels je pourrais discourir plus avant lors des futurs changes, j'aimerais avoir votre point de vue - et en particulier celui de notre ami _r0d_, qui, y ayant sjourn, et avec ses premires amours, tait il me semble  l'poque proche du mouvement sparatiste - ...

Mon point de vue :

Bien qu'il y ait une forte culture locale - comme dans toutes les rgions d'Espagne - avec une langue et une histoire, c'est plutt - comme ailleurs - une campagne populiste avec bouc missaire (_ici en positif plutot qu'en ngatif : "on est riches, pourquoi on paierait pour les autres" plutt que "nos malheurs viennent des autres_") qui est en jeu..  On dit que c'est la "_locomotive conomique_" de l'Espagne, mais si les Jeux ne s'taient pas drouls  Barcelone en 1992, je suis loin d'tre certain que ce serait le cas...  Comme d'hab, les nationalistes/sparatistes dnoncent des "_traitements injustes_", etc etc..    La dclaration d'hier, base sur un rfrendum qui n'a aucune justification lgale - malgr les brutalits policires, plus de 56% de la population n'a pas vot, les partisans du "non" ayant dcid de boycotter - est  mon avis plus que bancale.... Je ne sais pas - j'ose esprer - que les tractations ou ngociations qui vont suivre permettrait ventuellement la tenue d'un vrai rfrendum.... Cependant, il est vraisemblable que, justement  cause de l'histoire de l'Espagne et de ses Rgions, comme pour l'Italie, le gouvernement central ne l'accepte pas, pour d'videntes raisons, outre de lgalit, mais simplement de "pays" : comme l'Italie de Garibaldi, l'Espagne a souffert sang et eau des sicles de guerres entre les diffrentes rgions pour arriver  une structure "plus ou mons" equilibre et en paix.... Autoriser le rfrendum en Catalogne ouvre la porte  la destruction de l'Etat espagnol, comme l'aurait fait un rfrendum au Pays Basque espagnol... ou comme voudrait le faire la Ligue du Nord en Italie... 


L'exemple du Qubec, o au dernier rfrendum plus de 94% de participation a donn 49.9% pour la sparation et 50.1 pour rester , est  mon avis une preuve que non seulement un vrai rfrendum peut fonctionner - ce qui suppose de changer la Constitution espagnole - mais que seul un rsultat sans appel peut conduire  une remise en cause du _statu quo_. Si au Qubec la rponse avait t inverse, alors qu'il n'y avait que 4000 voix d'cart sur plus de 6.5 millions d'lecteurs, quelle pourrait tre la vraie justification d'une sparation ? De mme en Catalogne, avec 43% de participation dans ce rfrendum... Si on compare par exemple avec les rfrendums de sparation des Pays Baltes d'avec l'URSS,  la diffrence est accablante... 

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pays_baltes



> Peu aprs (fvrier-mars 1991), des consultations officielles sont organises (les constitutions des rpubliques parties de l'URSS n'autorisent pas les rfrenda), montrant la forte mobilisation des Baltes pour leur indpendance : 90 % en Lituanie, 77 % en Estonie et 73 % en Lettonie.



Je suis donc relativement pessimiste : les ngociations ne pourront pas aboutir  la tenue d'un rfrendum, certainement pas.... Peut-tre  plus d'autonomie, mais comme ce n'est pas ce qui est prn par les sparatistes/indpendantistes.... 


A vous  :;):

----------


## Marco46

Mon point de vue sur les sparatismes rgionaux est le suivant :

----------


## GPPro

On est en 2017 il est peut tre temps d'ouvrir les yeux et d'arrter avecc ces conneries de rgionalismes/nationalismes.

A noter quand mme que le gouvernement espagnol a vraiment gr a de la plus mauvaise des faons, visiblement les hritiers du franquisme (pour ceux qui doutent, se renseigner sur la droite espagnole) ont un peu de mal et ne savent qu'envoyer les flics...

----------


## Invit

L'ensemble du conflit rgionaliste actuel en Espagne dcoule directement du franquisme. a couvait depuis un moment. Je ne suis pas certaine qu'il s'agisse rellement de considrations conomiques.

----------


## Grogro

> A noter quand mme que le gouvernement espagnol a vraiment gr a de la plus mauvaise des faons, visiblement les hritiers du franquisme (pour ceux qui doutent, se renseigner sur la droite espagnole) ont un peu de mal et ne savent qu'envoyer les flics...


Rajoy et le PPE avaient surtout besoin d'une solide manuvre de diversion pour dtourner l'attention de leurs multiples scandales de corruption. Prcision : le parti de Puigdemont est tout autant corrompu.

----------


## Ryu2000

J'aimerais bien que l'Espagne et la Catalogne puissent s'organiser correctement pour que l'indpendance se passe bien.
Mais gnralement a tombe  l'eau et au final il n'y a pas de sparation...

----------


## MABROUKI

bonjour
La Catalogne n'a pas institutionnellement le statut d'tat associ de Quebc dans le royaume Canadien ,ni l'Ecosse dans celui de royaume dans l'United King Dom, ni de Wallonie  dans le royaume fdral Belge, ni du canton de Berne  dans la confdration helvtique ...
La comparaison n'est donc pas possible ...Que reste-t-il?
La Catalogne, comme la rgion de Turin a un statut de province comme n'importe qu'elle autre province d'Hispanie Citrieure ou les provinces corses et bretonne e dans  Gaule Citrieure !!!
Par suite de ce statut , les revendications indpendantistes et scessionnistes des partisans de Pugdemont 
ouvriront la boite de Pandore de la disparition de l'tat espagnol...
Seule une rvision de la constitution du royaume pour un peu plus d'autonomie politique, administrative et conomique est la solution...!!!
Pugdemont est en plein dans l'infantilisme politique avec son referendum clandestin,et ses reculades et rodomontades le prouvent !!! 
A Madrid ,le parlement et le roi sont dcids  ramener l'ordre dans la maison en mettant au pas ce trouble-fte ,quitte aprs l'avoir limin , accorder plus d'autonomie au catalan...
Le seul mrite de cet esclandre hidalgo est d'avoir mis en saillie une faille institutionnelle de l'UE : un tat europen indpendant peut en devenir membre de faon librement consentie et jouir de ses avantages sans contreparties ,car il  peut se dlier  tout moment ,donc faire scession  ,sans tambour ni trompette s'il n' y trouve pas avantage(scenario de
 re adhsion  l'UE de la "Catalonie" )..
L'UE est donc une auberge espagnole mais l'Espagne de Rajoy ne l'est pas !!!

----------


## el_slapper

Mon opinion est que c'est minable des deux cots. Urnes opaques, lecteurs empchs de voter, campagne lectorale bcle et ou un seul camp  le droit de parole, absence d'observateurs ou de commission lectorale digne de ce nom..... il ne manquait que l'arme d'occupation pour avoir un rfrendum aussi crdible qu'en Crime.

Et, au lieu de se gausser et de prendre de la hauteur, le gouvernement central a eu l'imbcillit de descendre au niveau des conspirateurs, donnant ainsi du grand  moudre aux indpendantistes des prochaines gnrations. Les lgitimant mme partiellement.

Partiellement seulement, parce-que bon, le discours "on veut sortir de l'Espagne pour arrter de payer pour les pauvres Andalous, mais on veut rester dans l'Europe pour que les riches Allemands paient pour nous", alors mme que si la catalanit est si forte aujourd'hui, c'est justement parce-que la constitution espagnole l'a permis, c'est quand mme fort de caf.

----------


## Ryu2000

C'est vrai que c'tait hyper contre productif de la part du gouvernement Espagnol d'avoir donn l'ordre de frapper les gens qui allaient voter...

----------


## Invit

Pour ceux qui ont suivi de prs l'actu, d'o vient cette ide d'un indpendantisme conomique ? M'est avis qu'un parti quelconque s'est brillamment servi de la crise espagnole pour mettre du sel sur la plaie. Je n'en avais jamais entendu parler en Espagne jusqu' prsent. La Tribune a l'air de le confirmer, mais ne donne pas beaucoup de dtails :




> gostes Catalans ?
> Ce qui est frappant en Catalogne, c'est qu'il est fort rare d'entendre dans le monde politique de tels slogans contre les Andalous ou les Extrmaduriens. Depuis le dix-neuvime sicle, le mouvement catalaniste cherche une voie  l'intrieur de l'Espagne pour sauvegarder cette solidarit interne tout en affirmant son autonomie et sa capacit  faire des choix conomiques. Ce fut le fdralisme de Francisco Pi i Margall, puis celui des leaders catalans de la deuxime rpublique. A chaque fois, le centralisme espagnol  mis  bas ces espoirs. Pourtant, depuis la chute du franquisme jusqu'en 2010, les Catalans n'ont jamais remis en cause la solidarit inter-espagnole. Ils utilisaient souvent mme ce  crdit  pour obtenir des concessions de Madrid sur d'autres terrains. Autrement dit, il est difficile d'accuser les Catalans  d'gostes  dans la mesure o ils ont longtemps accept une situation que bien des rgions - qu'on pense seulement aux riches Lnder allemands - auraient bien du mal  accepter.

----------


## Ryu2000

Le chef du gouvernement espagnol Mariano Rajoy est trs agressif :
Crise en Catalogne : Madrid enclenche le compte  rebours



> Si le leader catalan persiste, ou ne rpond pas, le gouvernement lui accordera un dlai supplmentaire jusqu'au jeudi 19 octobre  10h pour faire machine arrire, *avant de prendre le contrle de la Catalogne comme le lui permet l'article 155 de la Constitution*.

----------


## ddoumeche

L'indpendance, c'est bon pour le Qubec, mais pas pour les autres. Ils ne sont pas murs

----------


## Invit

L'indpendance dans l'absolu pourquoi pas, mais comme pour les Corses, c'est quoi le plan aprs ?
Vous voulez tre pnards sur votre le ? Ok, donc vous sortez de Schengen et de l'euro j'imagine. Par contre vu ce que vous allez devoir importer, sans euro vous allez morfler avec les fluctuations des taux de change. Si vous restez dans Schengen a veut dire qu'on peut venir s'installer chez vous comme avant. Ah oui, veillez bien galement  pratiquer des taux d'imposition assez hauts, parce que devenir un paradis fiscal c'est pas une super ide pour tre pnard...

C'est un peu le mme problme avec la Catalogne. Qu'est-ce qu'ils ont prvu de faire ensuite ? Et la question de l'Europe est aussi prdominante.
De ce que je lisais ce matin, les indpendantistes sont majoritaires en Catalogne par l'alliance de deux partis : celui de Puidgemont et un parti d'extrme gauche. Problme : le premier est pro europen, le deuxime anti. Or, l'Europe a dj dit au moment du rfrendum cossais que c'tait hors de question que des pays ns de l'clatement de pays membres soient d'office dans l'Union. Donc a devra tre accept  l'unanimit par les pays membres, donc Madrid peut l'empcher. Cerise sur le gteau : je sais pas trop comment on s'est dbrouills quand a t rdig, mais les franais doivent approuver par rfrendum l'entre de tout nouvel tat membre.

----------


## Ryu2000

> L'indpendance dans l'absolu pourquoi pas, mais comme pour les Corses, c'est quoi le plan aprs ?


Je pense qu'il y a relativement plus de Catalans qui veulent tre indpendant par rapport  l'Espagne que de Corses qui veulent l'indpendance par rapport  la France.
Les indpendantistes Corse sont clbre, mais peut tre pas majoritaire...




> Ok, donc vous sortez de Schengen et de l'euro j'imagine.


C'est la meilleure partie de l'indpendance ! (mme si l'intgralit des indpendantistes catalans ne partagent pas encore ce point de vue)
Faut juste prendre le temps de mettre tout en place, mais sortir de l'UE a peut tre trs bien, si c'est bien fait.
L tu rcupres de la souverainet.

Ce qui est certains c'est qu'*il y a une crise majeur en Europe*, a ne va absolument pas et la situation empire.
On ressent le malaise partout. (et en plus il y a des attaques terroristes un peu partout)

----------


## fredinkan

> Ok, donc vous sortez de Schengen et de l'euro j'imagine. Par contre vu ce que vous allez devoir importer, sans euro vous allez morfler avec les fluctuations des taux de change.


il y a toujours la possibilit d'adopter l'euro unilatralement tu sais ...

----------


## ddoumeche

La Catalogne n'a pas de banque centrale ni de rserves de change.

Mais Madrid va de toute manire mettre la province sous tutelle et sera soutenu en cela par la majorit des espagnols: le spectre de la guerre civile est encore prsent.

----------


## Grogro

> L'indpendance dans l'absolu pourquoi pas, mais comme pour les Corses, c'est quoi le plan aprs ?
> Vous voulez tre pnards sur votre le ? Ok, donc vous sortez de Schengen et de l'euro j'imagine. Par contre vu ce que vous allez devoir importer, sans euro vous allez morfler avec les fluctuations des taux de change. Si vous restez dans Schengen a veut dire qu'on peut venir s'installer chez vous comme avant. Ah oui, veillez bien galement  pratiquer des taux d'imposition assez hauts, parce que devenir un paradis fiscal c'est pas une super ide pour tre pnard...
> 
> C'est un peu le mme problme avec la Catalogne. Qu'est-ce qu'ils ont prvu de faire ensuite ? Et la question de l'Europe est aussi prdominante.
> De ce que je lisais ce matin, les indpendantistes sont majoritaires en Catalogne par l'alliance de deux partis : celui de Puidgemont et un parti d'extrme gauche. Problme : le premier est pro europen, le deuxime anti. Or, l'Europe a dj dit au moment du rfrendum cossais que c'tait hors de question que des pays ns de l'clatement de pays membres soient d'office dans l'Union. Donc a devra tre accept  l'unanimit par les pays membres, donc Madrid peut l'empcher. Cerise sur le gteau : je sais pas trop comment on s'est dbrouills quand a t rdig, mais les franais doivent approuver par rfrendum l'entre de tout nouvel tat membre.


Le plan ne serait-il pas tout simplement de gagner son quart d'heure de gloire personnelle, et de se positionner en rapport de force vis--vis de l'tat central pour ngocier toujours plus d'autonomie, des privilges fiscaux, des plans d'investissement, etc ?

----------


## BenoitM

Vu qu'ils veulent tre indpendant ne devrait-il pas arrter de vendre des produits dans le reste de l'Espagne?  ::):

----------


## Invit

> il y a toujours la possibilit d'adopter l'euro unilatralement tu sais ...


En monnaie pas vraiment officielle tu veux dire ?
Que les commerants l'acceptent en liquide c'est possible, mais si les banques ne prtent pas en euro et que les entreprises ne facturent pas en euro, c'est pas vraiment adopter l'euro.

----------


## Deadpool

> En monnaie pas vraiment officielle tu veux dire ?
> Que les commerants l'acceptent en liquide c'est possible, mais si les banques ne prtent pas en euro et que les entreprises ne facturent pas en euro, c'est pas vraiment adopter l'euro.


Je pense que ce qu''il veut dire, c'est de faire comme le Kosovo ou le Montngro, qui ne sont pas membres de l'UE, mais qui utilise tout de mme l'euro comme monnaie.
Mais cela suppose ne pas tre reprsent  la BCE (et ne pas avoir de banque centrale non plus, du coup), ne pas avoir le droit de frapper la monnaie, etc.

----------


## Grogro

Comment ces pays se dmerdent pour utiliser une monnaie trangre d'ailleurs ? Ils ont accumul des rserves de change qu'ils convertissent en euro ? Ou des prts en dollars plus vraisemblablement.

----------


## souviron34

> De ce que je lisais ce matin, les indpendantistes sont majoritaires en Catalogne par l'alliance de deux partis : celui de Puidgemont et un parti d'extrme gauche.


Non... Les indpendantistes sont majoritaires au parlement mais minoritaires aux lections.... C'est bien pour a que, si un vrai rfrendum s'tait pass, ils perdaient. Mais comme la Constitution ne permet pas de le faire, ils ont provoqu celui du 1er octobre, sachant que, comme c'tait illgal, Madrid ne le reconnatrait pas, et que les "unionistes" ne participeraient pas...

Du coup, ils s'appuient sur "_90% de oui avec 43% de participation_".. Mais ces 43% sont ce qu'ils reprsentent aux lections... Le rapport de forces des sondages avant de mme que les rsultats des lections sont : indpendantistes 43%, unionistes 51% sans avis 6%.


Mais oui, l'alliance du parti indpendantiste avec l'extrme (_extrme_) gauche est non seulement surprenante, mais on peut lgitimement se demander le but.... La partie "extrme" serait plus pour un dynamitage de toute structure.... or c'est eux (_avec 6 dputs_) qui donnent la "majorit" indpendantiste au Parlement...

----------


## fredinkan

> Je pense que ce qu''il veut dire, c'est de faire comme le Kosovo ou le Montngro, qui ne sont pas membres de l'UE, mais qui utilise tout de mme l'euro comme monnaie.
> Mais cela suppose ne pas tre reprsent  la BCE (et ne pas avoir de banque centrale non plus, du coup), ne pas avoir le droit de frapper la monnaie, etc.





> Comment ces pays se dmerdent pour utiliser une monnaie trangre d'ailleurs ? Ils ont accumul des rserves de change qu'ils convertissent en euro ? Ou des prts en dollars plus vraisemblablement.


Exactement. Ils n'ont aucune autorit sur ce qui se passe avec la monnaie, leurs banques empruntent  des taux nettement moins intressant, mais c'est tout  fait possible.

Le tout est de savoir s'il y a une volont des banques de se faire moins d'argent (rduction de marges pour ne pas perdre les clients avec des taux trop haut) ou s'ils augmentent leurs taux directement.

A savoir que les emprunt en "devise trangre" d'une banque  l'autre ou  un particulier sont monnaie courante en suisse (propos par des banques franaise, je prcise pour que ce soit plus clair  ::): ) (de nombreux frontaliers font des emprunt en CHF, vu que leur salaire est en CHF). Ils sont nettement plus avantageux car les taux sont plus bas en suisse: A partir d'une certaine somme les taux de dbit sont ngatifs du coup les taux pour les crdits hors CH sont trs intressants. Ca permet pour les banque de faire entrer de l'EUR (si le prt est rembours en EUR ce qui est galement possible) et faire sortir du CHF qui dormirai autrement.

Aprs, c'est :
- De la volont politique
- Une gestion des banques qui vont chercher le profit  plus long terme
- Des besoins de ngociation pour les taux de crdit

----------


## Ryu2000

> (de nombreux frontaliers font des emprunt en CHF, vu que leur salaire est en CHF)


Ce qui n'est pas toujours une trs bonne ide d'ailleurs...
Si le franc suisse prend beaucoup de valeur, que tu te fais foutre dehors, que tu retrouves un boulot en France, tu vas avoir du mal  rembourser le prt.

Le 14 Janvier 2015 : 1CHF = 0,83254.
Le 15 Janvier 2015 : 1CHF = 1,00102.
Si vous voulez le schma :
http://www.xe.com/fr/currencycharts/...to=EUR&view=5Y

Y'en a qui n'ont pas rigol :
Ces emprunteurs rattraps par lenvol du franc suisse
_Les mnages ayant contract un emprunt immobilier libell dans la monnaie helvtique risquent de le payer cher._

Je crois qu'il y a mme des mairies franaise qui avaient emprunt en CHF et a a fait exploser leur dette.

============
Mais sinon un tat peut avoir sa propre banque et crer sa propre monnaie.
*Un tat peut s'emprunter  lui mme  taux 0* si il gre bien le truc.

Aujourd'hui on dpend des banques, ce qui n'est absolument pas une bonne ide, c'est mme compltement catastrophique...
La crise conomique est du aux banques.
Les banques sont responsable de la dette.

----------


## Deadpool

Plus personne s'intresse  la Catalogne?

Derniers updates :

A priori la suspension de l'autonomie est plus quenvisage par Madrid en cas de non renoncement des indpendantistes Catalans  la dclaration d'indpendance.

http://www.lemonde.fr/europe/article...2530_3214.html
http://www.lefigaro.fr/international...-catalogne.php

Lexpiration de lultimatum est pour jeudi 10 h.

Dans le mme temps, manifestation en protestation de l'incarcration de 2 leaders indpendantistes.

http://www.lemonde.fr/europe/article...2485_3214.html

Enfin, ct co, presque 700 entreprises auraient dmnag leur sige social hors de la Catalogne.

http://bfmbusiness.bfmtv.com/monde/6...m-1279829.html

----------


## Ryu2000

> Plus personne s'intresse  la Catalogne?


Le seul truc intressant sont les manifestants contre l'incarcration de 2 indpendantistes.

La Catalogne ne peut pas devenir indpendante  cause de l'euro.
Sortir de l'euro a prend des annes de prparation, tu peux pas le rusher.
L'UE fera tout pour pourrir la Catalogne si elle essaie de devenir indpendante...

Ce serait marrant qu'ils essaient, mais ce n'est pas dit qu'ils aient suffisamment d'aide de la part des autres pays...
L c'est plus du chantage "si vous devenez indpendant on n'achte plus vos produits", ce qui n'est pas trs sympa.

----------


## Bubu017

Mme si on continue  acheter leurs produits,  quel tarif ? Comme tu l'as dit s'il ont l'indpendance ils perdront l'euro. Du coup, comment facturer leurs produits ? avec une monnaie locale ? je doute qu'elle ait une trs grosse valeur au dbut, ou mme par la suite.
De plus, les douanes avec sans doute les frais qui vont avec reviendront. Avec tout ce qu'on entend c'est  se demander si l'indpendance a bien t rflchie, ou si c'tait juste un moyen de foutre la pression sur le gouvernement espagnol qui, pou le coup, n'a rien lch.

----------


## BenoitM

> L'UE fera tout pour pourrir la Catalogne si elle essaie de devenir indpendante...
> 
> Ce serait marrant qu'ils essaient, mais ce n'est pas dit qu'ils aient suffisamment d'aide de la part des autres pays...
> L c'est plus du chantage "si vous devenez indpendant on n'achte plus vos produits", ce qui n'est pas trs sympa.


Quand tu deviens indpendant personne ne peut te pourrir la vie.
Le problme c'est que mme quand on se dit indpendant, on ne l'est pas :
On a toujours besoin des touristes.
On a toujours besoin de vendre  ses voisins.
On a toujours besoin d'acheter  ses voisins.
On a toujours besoin du soutien de ses voisins.

Je vois pas en quoi ce n'est pas sympa et pourquoi le reste de l'Espagne continuerait  acheter des produits  la Catalogne qui ne veut plus transfr de l'argent au reste de l'Espagne.
Faut assumer ses choix...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Quand tu deviens indpendant personne ne peut te pourrir la vie.


Ben l en loccurrence si.
Les pays de l'UE pourraient faire les salauds et diminuer leur changes avec la Catalogne exprs pour faire chier.

 l'inverse l'UE pourrait tre sympa et laisser la Catalogne dans la zone euro :
Zone euro
Ce serait un peu plus facile pour eux, aussi bien ils veulent demander pour rejoindre l'UE. (c'est paradoxal de se battre pour son indpendance mais de vouloir rester dans l'UE...)
Donc a sert  rien de sortir puis re rentrer, mme si c'est le protocole.

====
Parce que normalement chaque petit pays a sa propre monnaie, des changes se font entre tous les pays et tout ce passe bien.
Mais il y a l'UE, l'euro et depuis c'est le bordel...
Partager une mme monnaie entre nations si diffrentes a ne peut pas marcher (la monnaie est adapt  aucun pays).
Tous les conomistes ont dit que l'euro tait une mauvaise ide avant qu'il n'arrive, maintenant ils disent que c'est trop tard...

----------


## BenoitM

> ...


C'est ce que je dis ils ne sont pas indpendant :p

----------


## Grogro

> Mme si on continue  acheter leurs produits,  quel tarif ? Comme tu l'as dit s'il ont l'indpendance ils perdront l'euro. Du coup, comment facturer leurs produits ? avec une monnaie locale ? je doute qu'elle ait une trs grosse valeur au dbut, ou mme par la suite.
> De plus, les douanes avec sans doute les frais qui vont avec reviendront. Avec tout ce qu'on entend c'est  se demander si l'indpendance a bien t rflchie, ou si c'tait juste un moyen de foutre la pression sur le gouvernement espagnol qui, pou le coup, n'a rien lch.


Pour reconstituer une monnaie locale, il faut retrouver le droit de frapper monnaie (ce qui cote cher), et il faut surtout, SURTOUT, des rserves de change assez consquentes. Du dollar, de l'euro, et pas mal d'or pour pouvoir agir en cas de chahut sur le march des changes. Supposons qu'une Catalogne devenue indpendante parviendrait  mettre une monnaie locale, celle-ci serait fortement volatile, mais ils auront la possibilit d'mettre de la monnaie pour soutenir leur conomie locale. Au risque bien sr d'inflation et de renchrir les importations. S'ils adoptent un taux de change fixe par rapport  l'Euro, ils dpendent de la politique montaire de la BCE. Et mcaniquement, ils doivent contrler les capitaux ce qui dissuadera les investisseurs trangers. S'ils adoptent enfin l'Euro unilatralement, ils doivent l'acheter  la BCE et donc s'endetter (vraisemblablement en dollars) et ils n'auront pas leur mot  dire quant  la politique montaire de l'eurozone.

http://www.captaineconomics.fr/-le-t...ssible-trinite

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pour reconstituer une monnaie locale, il faut retrouver le droit de frapper monnaie (ce qui cote cher), et il faut surtout, SURTOUT, des rserves de change assez consquentes. Du dollar, de l'euro, et pas mal d'or


En France on aurait pu le faire, le Franc CFA est produit par la Banque de France  Chamalires. (donc on peut crer de la monnaie physiquement)
On avait pas mal d'or avant que Sarkozy s'en dbarrasse pour beaucoup moins de sa valeur.

----------


## Ryu2000

En principe, les catalans devraient avoir encore plus envie d'indpendance aprs a :
Catalogne : semaine cruciale pour les indpendantistes



> Mariano Rajoy a annonc samedi la mise sous tutelle de la Catalogne en dclenchant l'article 155. "La pire attaque depuis Franco" selon Puigdemont, qui a convoqu le Parlement catalan.


===
Italie : large victoire des autonomistes en Vntie et Lombardie



> Les enjeux n'taient pas les mmes qu'en Espagne mais les rsultats sont crasants. La Vntie et la Lombardie ont largement vot oui  davantage d'autonomie dans leur rgion: 98% pour les premiers, 95% pour les seconds, selon des chiffres quasi-dfinitifs. La participation est estime  respectivement 57% et 40%. *Une nouvelle pousse rgionaliste en Europe* donc, bien que les organisateurs du scrutin assurent rester pleinement dans le cadre de l'unit italienne.


Ils se plantent tous de cible, ils devraient plutt chercher  quitter ou stopper l'UE...
a ne marchera jamais, il faut arrter les frais au bout d'un moment.

----------


## pmithrandir

Je pense que le phnomne indpendantistes ne fait que commencer.

Pour une fois, je pense que l'UE en est grandement responsable, non pas activement, mais parce qu'elle remplie les fonction auparavant ddie  l'tat central.
Ca ne m'tonne pas du tout que dans ce contexte, des regions assez grandes pour tre des pays ailleurs, se positionnent pour reporter directement  l'UE, simplification, sphre de pouvoir etc... (Catalogne 7.5M d'habotants, Slovenie 2M)

Quand on voit dailleur les pays membres, pas mal d'entre eux ne sont que des rgions d'anciens pays, rgions assez rcentes dailleurs.
(les pays baltes par exemple)

Il va vraiment qu'on dfinisse une stratgie au niveau Europen, parce qu'entre l'cosse, la catalogne, l'italie du nord, etc... on va en voir passer de plus en plus. (ca parait assez logique en fait comme revendication si on regarde mon premier point) Je suis sur que quand ca va arriver, on va avoir de nombreux problmes, entre l'tat revenchard qui voit un portion de son territoire lui echapper, et qui lui interdira l'accs  l'UE, et des citoyens europens qui se verront dechus de ce status... on a des rgles antagonistes qui vont s'affronter en justice sans succs jusqu' ce qu'une dcision politique soit prise.

Maintenant pour ce cas prcis, je pense que Madrid fait bien de la merde. Non pas en envoyant les policiers, mais en attisant ce conflit et en jouant l'amateurisme... Ou plutot en utilisant l'excuse pour se crer un rideau de fume qui me rappelle beaucoup le mariage homosexuel.

Dj, notion de base de la gestion de conflit, c'est au plus gros de faire un pas vers l'autre pour rduire celui ci. Soit il utilise la Force si il peut l'craser(la guerre) soit en se la jouant diplomate)
En plus, on voit bien que l'indpendance n'est que la partie merge de l'iceberg, il faut donc identifier ce que sont les vrais raisons derrire tout a. Ca peut etre un cran de fume pour les affaires de corruption catalanes, mais galement un vrai sentiment d'injustice qui progresse au sein de la population.

En plus, on a eu une rponse de juriste : vous avez perdu votre procs devant la cours suprme... hors philosiphiquement la justice ne fonctionne que lorsque l'on reconnait une autorit et une lgitimit au juge, ce qui n'est pas le cas d'une des partie. Ce n'est donc pas une solution applicable.

La solution est politique ici et je trouve dsolant que le premier ministre ne soit pas capable de sortir de son carcan intellectuel de bien contre le mal... qui ne menera  rien d'autre qu' plus de conflit.

Par ailleur, en jetant de l'huile sur le feu, je ne serai pas plus tonn que les lections qu'il appelle de ses voeux se transforme en sacr pine dans le pied.
Soit il reduit les indpendantiste a 20% et le problme est rgl...
Soit il les envoie  50 ou 60%, et il est dans une merde noire parce que la population lui aura fait un grosdoigt d'honneur... et il pourra chercher sa lgitimit aprs a...
Soit il a des indpedantistes stables, et il se retrouve au mme point.

----------


## Ryu2000

Critiqu par sa sur sur la Catalogne, Valls assume



> La sur de lancien Premier ministre franais lui a reproch de soutenir le gouvernement espagnol.
> (...)
>  Pour lamour de dieux ! Pour grand-pre Magi ! *Ce nest pas dmocratique et larticle 155 non plus. Depuis quand a-t-on vu quelque chose daussi brutal que de rprimer les liberts ?* , lui a-t-elle demand en catalan.
> La sur de Manuel Valls affiche sur twitter plusieurs messages de soutien aux autorits catalanes.


C'est vrai que Valls, en tant que Catalan, pourrait les soutenir un peu :



> Issu de la plus haute bourgeoisie catalane par son pre et dune famille suisse enrichie dans le trafic de lor par sa mre, ce fils dun clbre peintre catalan nullement anti-franquiste a grandi dans un milieu hupp, dans une maison situe en face de lle Saint-Louis. Ce qui lui a permis de frquenter le gratin des beaux-arts mais aussi de la politique.


Source : Le vrai visage de Manuel Valls.

----------


## BenoitM

Euh tous les Catalans ne sont pas indpendantiste

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Euh tout les Catalans ne sont pas indpendantiste


C'est mme pas la majorit...

Par contre, on peut quand douter de la mthode du gouvernement central...  ::weird::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Par contre, on peut quand douter de la mthode du gouvernement central...


Le gouvernement gre a extremement mal.
a doit un peu motiver les catalans  vouloir se sparer de l'Espagne...

On les  empcher de voter, on les a frapper, Madrid veut les mettre sous tutelle.

Alors que les types ont juste organis un rfrendum...
C'est pas un crime immense.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Alors que les types ont juste organis un rfrendum...
> C'est pas un crime immense.


a reste illgal, vu qu'ils n'avaient pas l'aval du gouvernement central.

Je sais pas trop  quoi s'attendaient les indpendantistes.... c'tait vident que Madrid allait pas les laisser partir, surtout que la majorit des catalans, mme s'ils sont pour une forte identit catalane, ne veulent pas quitter l'Espagne... Et mme si a arrivait, ils seraient totalement isols sur la scne internationale : pas dans l'UE, sans les partenaires commerciaux qu'ils font fuir en ce moment, les frontires avec l'Espagne fermes... Encore une ide  la con. Et les rgions proches ont peur d'une "contamination", notamment aux Balares (trs proches des catalans culturellement et linguistiquement parlant)

----------


## Ryu2000

> a reste illgal, vu qu'ils n'avaient pas l'aval du gouvernement central.


Le gouvernement aurait du autoriser le rfrendum. (puisque tout le monde a l'air convaincu que la majorit des catalans sont contre l'indpendance)
Il y a eu des rfrendums ailleurs dans le monde, comme en cosse ou au Royaume Uni et a n'a pas pos de problme... (tout c'est pass comme prvu)

Catalogne: La crise peut-elle se rpter ailleurs en Europe?

On veut forcer les gens a faire une super grosse alliance dans l'UE, alors que les gens ne veulent pas de gros ensemble.
Plein de pays libre c'est mieux qu'une UE...

=====
Regardez comme le pouvoir Espagnol a t nul  chier :
Catalogne : les appels  la dsobissance civile s'accumulent



> Pompiers, enseignants... Les appels  dsobir  Madrid, si l'autonomie catalane est suspendue, se multiplient.


Les indpendantistes deviennent plus nombreux et plus motiv uniquement  cause du gouvernement Espagnol qui fait n'importe quoi depuis le dbut...
En cosse il y a eu un rfrendum, les indpendantistes ont perdu, et on les a plus entendus aprs.

----------


## BenoitM

> ...


Ils ne veulent pas tre indpendant.
Ils veulent continuer  avoir les entreprises espagnoles sur leur sol,  vendre des produits au reste de l'Espagne,  ce qu'on viennent faire du tourisme chez eux, ...
Ils veulent  seulement ne plus donner d'argent aux Espagnole.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Le gouvernement aurait du autoriser le rfrendum. (puisque tout le monde a l'air convaincu que la majorit des catalans sont contre l'indpendance)
> Il y a eu des rfrendums ailleurs dans le monde, comme en cosse ou au Royaume Uni et a n'a pas pos de problme... (tout c'est pass comme prvu)


Bah oui, mais ils ne l'ont pas autoris. Et le gouvernement catalan aurait du se plier  cette dcision. Et maintenant c'est l'escalade  la connerie.




> Plein de pays libre c'est mieux qu'une UE...


T'as raison, plein de petits pays trs faibles individuellement, qui ne parleront jamais d'une seule voix pour se dfendre, c'est tellement mieux.

"Bretagne indpendante !", tout a...

/facepalm

----------


## ddoumeche

> Ils ne veulent pas tre indpendant.
> Ils veulent continuer  avoir les entreprises espagnoles sur leur sol,  vendre des produits au reste de l'Espagne,  ce qu'on viennent faire du tourisme chez eux, ...
> Ils veulent  seulement ne plus donner d'argent aux Espagnole.


Avec leur langue, leur parlement, et en ne dpendant plus de Madrid. Ce qui en terme courant s'appelle quand mme une indpendance.

----------


## pmithrandir

Il y a une diffrence entre ce qui est demand, et ce que l'on espre vraiment obtenir.

Comme souvent, il faut dmarrer un rapport de force pour obtenir un changement, surtout quand d'autres profite de la situation.

La catalogne serait arriv a la table des ngociations en demandant a changer le mode de transfert d'argent de rgion a rgion... les autres les auraient envoys boul a coup sur, puisqu'ils en profitent.

Il fallait donc un argument assez fort, pour que cette solution deviennent modre... cette solution, c'est la demande d'indpendance qui mettrait l'espagne a genoux ainsi que la catalogne. Le tout avec un risque de guerre civile qui n'enchante personne.

On a dailleur tous les lments, la catalogne qui se declare indpendante plus tard que prvue, en suspendant les effets, en demandant a negocier, a avoir un arbitre europen, etc... Ca se voit qu'ils ne cherchent pas l'indpendance vraiment.

En prenant une ligne dure avec eux, le premier ministre ferme la porte a toute ngociation, et mne le pays vers un conflit plus important. Et si il prend le pouvoir en Catalogne, tu peux tre sur que ca va faire des tincelles... alors que de la diplomatie pourrait rsoudre le problme une bonne fois pour toute. (ils ne vont pas pouvoir mettre l'indpendance dans la balance trop souvent si ils veulent tre crdibles)

----------


## Ryu2000

> T'as raison, plein de petits pays trs faibles individuellement, qui ne parleront jamais d'une seule voix pour se dfendre, c'est tellement mieux.


Non mais on pourrait diviser l'UE comme a :
AllemagneAutricheBelgiqueBulgarieChypreCroatieDanemarkEspagneEstonieFinlandeFranceGrceHongrieIrlandeItalieLettonieLituanieLuxembourgMaltePays-BasPolognePortugalRpublique TchqueRoumanieRoyaume-UniSlovaquieSlovnieSude

*C'est le futur*, chacun avec sa propre monnaie, ses frontires, ses lois, sa souverainet !
Ce serait tip top, si tout ce passe bien un jour on y arrivera.
Imaginez le rve  :8-): 

Parce que l'UE nous affaiblie tous, on voit bien qu'on ralenti plus vite que le reste du monde.




> Ils ne veulent pas tre indpendant.
> Ils veulent continuer  avoir les entreprises espagnoles sur leur sol,  vendre des produits au reste de l'Espagne,  ce qu'on viennent faire du tourisme chez eux, ...


Euh...
Indpendant ou pas, un pays peut vendre dans un autre pays, le tourisme a marche justement avec des pays diffrents, une entreprise d'un pays peu tre dans un autre pays...

----------


## Zirak

Et si tu nous lchait un peu avec l'UE, qui n'a rien  voir dans le cas prsent ? Surtout qu'ils ne veulent pas en sortir de l'UE justement.

Comme l'a dit Benoit, ils ne veulent plus payer pour les autres rgions, c'est tout.

C'est comme si demain, l'Ile-de-France dcidait de sortir de la France, de devenir indpendante et laissait crever les autres rgions, je me demande bien si tu serais d'accord Ryu ?  ::roll:: 

Ce n'est qu'une histoire de pognon, mme l'aspect souverainet / identitaire est bien moins important la dedans qu'il peut l'tre pour les bretons, les corses ou les basques...

----------


## Invit

> Ce n'est qu'une histoire de pognon, mme l'aspect souverainet / identitaire est bien moins important la dedans qu'il peut l'tre pour les bretons, les corses ou les basques...


Pas vraiment. L'indpendantisme espagnol n'est pas n de la crise. L'aspect souverainet/identitaire n'est certes pas la principale motivation des partis indpendantistes catalans, mais c'est bel et bien celui d'un grand nombre d'autonomistes catalans qui se sont rangs derrire le parti. Les Catalans ont davantage conserv leur culture propre que les Bretons, et peut-tre plus que les Corses galement. Les Basques sont imbattables.

----------


## Zirak

> Pas vraiment. L'indpendantisme espagnol n'est pas n de la crise. L'aspect souverainet/identitaire n'est certes pas la principale motivation des partis indpendantistes catalans, mais c'est bel et bien celui d'un grand nombre d'autonomistes catalans qui se sont rangs derrire le parti. Les Catalans ont davantage conserv leur culture propre que les Bretons, et peut-tre plus que les Corses galement. Les Basques sont imbattables.


Je n'ai pas dit que c'tait n de la crise, mais que la revendication premire de toute cette histoire, c'est bien d'arrter de payer pour les rgions les plus pauvres, contrairement aux bretons ou aux corses, o pour eux, c'est essentiellement identitaire puisque trs loin de pouvoir tre autonomes financirement.

Je ne conteste pas le fait qu'il y ai effectivement un certain nombre de catalans pour qui l'aspect souverainet / identitaire soit important, juste qu'au dpart, ce n'est pas ce qui tait le plus mis en avant.


Sinon rien  voir, mais pour moi, les bretons luttent beaucoup plus pour le maintient et la promotion de leur culture, que les corses. Suffit de voir les coles Diwan et tout le reste, je doute que tu puisses faire toute ta scolarit en langue corse par exemple.  :;):

----------


## Grogro

> Sinon rien  voir, mais pour moi, les bretons luttent beaucoup plus pour le maintient et la promotion de leur culture, que les corses. Suffit de voir les coles Diwan et tout le reste, je doute que tu puisses faire toute ta scolarit en langue corse par exemple.


Ils feraient mieux de lutter contre l'industrie du porc qui asphyxie la Bretagne.

----------


## Zirak

> Ils feraient mieux de lutter contre l'industrie du porc qui asphyxie la Bretagne.


Certes, mme si je ne vois pas trop la rapport avec la choucroute ?

Si il fallait rgler tous les autres problmes, avant de pouvoir se pencher sur la dfense de sa culture, cela ferait bien longtemps que toutes nos rgions n'auraient plus aucune identit, ni aucun patois / aucune langue rgionale, ni quoi que ce soit...  ::roll::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ils feraient mieux de lutter contre l'industrie du porc qui asphyxie la Bretagne.


#balancelescochons  ::mouarf::

----------


## Invit

> Je n'ai pas dit que c'tait n de la crise, mais que la revendication premire de toute cette histoire, c'est bien d'arrter de payer pour les rgions les plus pauvres, contrairement aux bretons ou aux corses, o pour eux, c'est essentiellement identitaire puisque trs loin de pouvoir tre autonomes financirement.
> 
> Je ne conteste pas le fait qu'il y ai effectivement un certain nombre de catalans pour qui l'aspect souverainet / identitaire soit important, juste qu'au dpart, ce n'est pas ce qui tait le plus mis en avant.


Oui. Je serais curieuse de savoir ce qui s'est produit entre temps pour que les considrations conomiques arrivent sur le tapis. Est-ce que c'est le parti indpendantiste qui a essay de grappiller des partisans ? Parce que a ne les sert vraiment pas. En plus, il faut tre fou ou con pour croire que l'indpendance augmenterait les revenus. Ce qui me fait penser qu'ils savent probablement que a n'arrangera rien conomiquement.





> Sinon rien  voir, mais pour moi, les bretons luttent beaucoup plus pour le maintient et la promotion de leur culture, que les corses. Suffit de voir les coles Diwan et tout le reste, je doute que tu puisses faire toute ta scolarit en langue corse par exemple.


Oui, mais dans les faits trs trs peu de Bretons parlent breton (moi la dernire), tandis qu'il n'y a qu'en Corse qu'on peut tirer des coups de feu pendant les mariages ou que le prix du demi varie selon tes origines  ::mrgreen:: . Les Bretons aiment leur culture, mais ils sont bien plus ouverts au reste du monde que ne le sont les Catalans, les Basques ou les Corses. Ce qui n'est pas un reproche, loin de l.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Certes, mme si je ne vois pas trop la rapport avec la choucroute ?


Bah il y a de la saucisse dans la choucroute !

 ::dehors::

----------


## Zirak

> Oui, mais dans les faits trs trs peu de Bretons parlent breton (moi la dernire)


C'est plus ou moins normal, le breton ayant t interdit dans les coles par la Rpublique pendant plusieurs dizaines d'annes, mme si tu l'apprenais chez toi, tu n'avais pas le droit de le parler ne serait-ce que dans la cour. Et mme aujourd'hui, il faut qu'il y ait une volont des parents (souvent dj bretonnants) de vouloir mettre leur enfant dans une cole Diwan.

Mais du peu que j'en ai vu, et des chos que j'en ai (j'ai encore de la famille dans le trgor, et un de mes frangins (25 ans) qui est pass par cole / lyce Diwan, joue dans un Bagad, et est pass par le bagad de Lann Bihou), c'est justement en train de progresser plutt que de pricliter. Aprs c'est peut-tre plus vrai "dans les terres" que dans les villes touristiques de la cte ou certaines grosses villes comme Rennes, a je ne sais pas. ^^


@DevTroglodyte : je l'attendais celle-l  ::D:

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Oui, mais dans les faits trs trs peu de Bretons parlent breton (moi la dernire)


Tu vis en Bretagne ? Dans quel coin ?

----------


## Invit

> C'est plus ou moins normal, le breton ayant t interdit dans les coles par la Rpublique pendant plusieurs dizaines d'annes, mme si tu l'apprenais chez toi, tu n'avais pas le droit de le parler ne serait-ce que dans la cour. Et mme aujourd'hui, il faut qu'il y ait une volont des parents (souvent dj bretonnants) de vouloir mettre leur enfant dans une cole Diwan.


Il en va de mme pour le catalan, qui lui a largement survcu. Le Breton est foncirement obissant. Ma vieille mm par exemple a refus catgoriquement de parler le breton, sa langue maternelle, jusqu' ses derniers jours, tout btement parce qu'elle tait reste sur ces vieux interdits. 




> Mais du peu que j'en ai vu, et des chos que j'en ai (j'ai encore de la famille dans le trgor, et un de mes frangins (25 ans) qui est pass par cole / lyce Diwan, joue dans un Bagad, et est pass par le bagad de Lann Bihou), c'est justement en train de progresser plutt que de pricliter. Aprs c'est peut-tre plus vrai "dans les terres" que dans les villes touristiques de la cte ou certaines grosses villes comme Rennes, a je ne sais pas. ^^


J'ai entendu beaucoup de mal des coles Diwan (mais dans le lon, tfaon ils ne seront jamais d'accord  ::mouarf:: ), du fait que ce soit des communauts extrmement fermes et, apparemment, un poil raciste. Sur les 10-15 ans que j'ai vcu  Morlaix et les 5 ans  Brest, je n'ai jamais rencontr personne qui ait t dans une cole Diwan. Par contre, j'ai connu beaucoup de bretonnants et non-bretonnants trs verss dans la culture bretonne. Apparemment, Diwan, c'est particulier. Il en dit quoi ton frangin ?

@Jon : Rennes prsentement.  ::):

----------


## Zirak

> J'ai entendu beaucoup de mal des coles Diwan (mais dans le lon, tfaon ils ne seront jamais d'accord ), du fait que ce soit des communauts extrmement fermes et, apparemment, un poil raciste. Sur les 10-15 ans que j'ai vcu  Morlaix et les 5 ans  Brest, je n'ai jamais rencontr personne qui ait t dans une cole Diwan. Par contre, j'ai connu beaucoup de bretonnants et non-bretonnants trs verss dans la culture bretonne. Apparemment, Diwan, c'est particulier. Il en dit quoi ton frangin ?


Il n'a pas du trouver cela si mal que a, puisqu'il a pouss jusqu'au lyce, puis est mme retourn y bosser (dans un collge) en tant que surveillant pour un revenu d'appoint.  ::mouarf:: 

Peut-tre que la gnration prcdente (ainsi que celle d'avant, a commence  dater un peu Diwan maintenant), tait en effet plus referme et / ou plus "litiste" je ne sais pas, mais comme je disais, (cela ne reste que mon exprience personnelle), j'ai l'impression que la "jeune" gnration est justement plus ouverte et les gens que j'ai pu ctoyer  Diwan de part mon frre ne m'ont pas donn ce sentiment de fermeture, au contraire.

Mme mon frre (qui de sa propre bouche, se sent pourtant plus breton que franais), est plus dans l'optique d'apprendre et de faire dcouvrir que du repli sur soi.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> @Jon : Rennes prsentement.


Chantepie ! (Le sud quoi !  :8-):  )

----------


## GPPro

> Et si tu nous lchait un peu avec l'UE, qui n'a rien  voir dans le cas prsent ? Surtout qu'ils ne veulent pas en sortir de l'UE justement.


Faux !!! Pour avoir assist  un dbat entre 2 espagnols : certains pensent que les efforts demands par l'UE sont responsables de la monte de l'indpendantisme en Catalogne, la Catalogne tant la rgion la plus riche de l'Espagne et certains auraient eu l'impression de payer pour tout le pays... La politique d'austrit de l'UE pourrait donc tre  l'origine de la monte de l'indpendantisme en Catalogne.

----------


## BenoitM

> Faux !!! Pour avoir assist  un dbat entre 2 espagnols : certains pensent que les efforts demands par l'UE sont responsables de la monte de l'indpendantisme en Catalogne, la Catalogne tant la rgion la plus riche de l'Espagne et certains auraient eu l'impression de payer pour tout le pays... La politique d'austrit de l'UE pourrait donc tre  l'origine de la monte de l'indpendantisme en Catalogne.


Merde et  jamais se demander pourquoi l'UE demander des efforts :p
Jamais  se demander pourquoi il y a une bulle immobilire qui a mis l'tat dans le rouge avec des aroports sans avions, des autoroutes sans voitures :p

----------


## Kariz58

> Faux !!! Pour avoir assist  un dbat entre 2 espagnols : certains pensent que les efforts demands par l'UE sont responsables de la monte de l'indpendantisme en Catalogne, la Catalogne tant la rgion la plus riche de l'Espagne et certains auraient eu l'impression de payer pour tout le pays... La politique d'austrit de l'UE pourrait donc tre  l'origine de la monte de l'indpendantisme en Catalogne.


C'est vrai qu'un dbat entre 2 personnes (des dirigeants indpendantistes ou 2 espagnoles lambda ?), a prouve tout...

Donc la mont de l'indpendance serait d  l'austrit demande par l'UE, et donc il voudrait quitter l'Espagne mais tout de mme rester dans l'UE ? C'est pas un peu contradictoire ? 

Si ils reprochent cela  l'UE, cela ne serait pas plus logique de demander l'indpendance et une fois sorti, rester hors de l'UE (qui pourrait potentiellement leur demander plus d'austrit mme une fois indpendant et/ou d'autres choses) ? 


On ne de dit pas "faux !!!" comme si on avait absolument raison pour ensuite donner une explication au conditionnel car au final, tu n'es sr de rien, donc ce que je dis n'est peut-tre pas faux.  ::aie::

----------


## GPPro

Ah un nouveau fanboy de l'UE, bienvenue !

Sinon pose toi la question de la monte des indpendantismes et tu verras, tu commenceras  comprendre (si tu enlves tes oeillres, videmment).

Ne pas vouloir payer pour les autres n'implique absolument pas de quitter l'Europe, mais juste de se sparer de ceux pour qui on devrait payer, d'o l'indpendantisme vois-tu. Comprends tu un peu mieux o il faut aussi que je fasse un dessin ?

----------


## GPPro

> Merde et  jamais se demander pourquoi l'UE demander des efforts :p
> Jamais  se demander pourquoi il y a une bulle immobilire qui a mis l'tat dans le rouge avec des aroports sans avions, des autoroutes sans voitures :p


Je n'ai jamais dit que l'UE tait la source de la crise conomique hein... Juste que les recettes  appliquer (qui elles viennent de l'UE) pourraient tre la cause du problme. Des fois je me demande si vous savez lire.

----------


## Grogro

Et surtout, bien plus que l'austrit folle impose par la Troka contre toute logique conomique, une grande partie de la responsabilit repose sur la faon conomiquement aberrante dont la monnaie unique a t conue.

Encore une fois, je me rpte chaque fois qu'on parle de monnaie et de zone montaire, intressez-vous aux travaux de Mundell. Vous pouvez aussi lire Friedman pour avoir le point de vue montariste, a ne mange pas de pain.

----------


## Ryu2000

> l'austrit folle impose par la Troka
> (...)
> faon conomiquement aberrante dont la monnaie unique a t conue.


+1 

Et sinon c'est toujours le bordel entre la Catalogne et l'Espagne :
La Catalogne sur le point de dclarer son indpendance



> Au comble de la tension, *la Catalogne tait sur le point de dclarer son indpendance ce jeudi*, avec des consquences incalculables.
> La prsidente du Parlement catalan, lindpendantiste Carme Forcadell, a annonc que son assemble sigerait  partir de 17 heures. 
> 
> Au mme moment, *le Snat se runit pour dbattre sur la suspension dautonomie de la Catalogne*. Il doit dcider vendredi sil accorde au chef du gouvernement conservateur Mariano Rajoy, au titre de larticle 155 de la Constitution, le pouvoir de destituer lexcutif indpendantiste catalan, la mise sous tutelle de sa police, son parlement, ses mdias publics, pour six mois, le temps dorganiser dans la rgion des lections qui remettent tout  plat, dbut 2018. Un vote qui lui est en principe acquis.


La menace de mise sous tutelle a doit bien motiver les catalans.

----------


## Kariz58

> Ah un nouveau fanboy de l'UE, bienvenue !
> 
> Sinon pose toi la question de la monte des indpendantismes et tu verras, tu commenceras  comprendre (si tu enlves tes oeillres, videmment).
> 
> Ne pas vouloir payer pour les autres n'implique absolument pas de quitter l'Europe, mais juste de se sparer de ceux pour qui on devrait payer, d'o l'indpendantisme vois-tu. Comprends tu un peu mieux o il faut aussi que je fasse un dessin ?


Ce n'est pas parce que j'ai peu de messages que je suis un nouveau et surtout quand tu comprendras, tu sauras que je ne suis toujours pas un fanboy de l'UE (un indice se cache dans le propos que tu cite en plus, pour quelqu'un qui lit si bien, c'est tonnant que tu ne l'ai pas vu). 

Si tu sais si bien lire que cela, je n'ai pas dis que tu avais tord, mais que tu ne fais que supputer aprs avoir entendu 2 espagnols discuter. Donc  moins que tes 2 espagnols soient tous les deux diplms de sciences politiques et spcialistes de l'UE, je ritre mon propos, tu ne peux pas venir affirmer que mes propos sont faux en te basant sur un propos au conditionnel (le fait est que, si tu emplois le conditionnel, c'est que tu n'es pas certains de ce que tu avances, c'est juste de la logique de base hein  ::roll:: ). 

Tu as surpris une conversation entre 2 personnes exprimant leur opinion point. C'est comme si je venais essay de prouver un truc en me basant sur une conversation ayant eu lieu entre 2 solots au bistro du coin... 

Sinon, quel besoin d'tre si agressif ?  ::zoubi::

----------


## Ryu2000

Vous n'avez pas ragit ?
Si j'ai bien compris l'Espagne  mise sous tutelle la Catalogne et en parallle la Catalogne s'est dclar indpendante, c'est a en gros ?

Dans la presse aujourd'hui 100% des articles parlent de ceux qui sont contre l'indpendance.
"anti indpendantiste", "unit de lEspagne", "anti scession", "unionistes".
Et sinon c'est les mchant "putschistes".

Comme toujours c'est orient comme information.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Vous n'avez pas ragit ?
> Si j'ai bien compris l'Espagne  mise sous tutelle la Catalogne et en parallle la Catalogne s'est dclar indpendante, c'est a en gros ?
> 
> Dans la presse aujourd'hui 100% des articles parlent de ceux qui sont contre l'indpendance.
> "anti indpendantiste", "unit de lEspagne", "anti scession", "unionistes".
> Et sinon c'est les mchant "putschistes".


En mme temps quand on voit comment le "rfrendum" pour l'indpendance a t organis, quel poids rel ont les indpendantistes adns la socit catalane, et quels sont les plans desdits indpendantistes pour la Catalogne si elle devenait indpendante... disons qu'ils auraient mieux fait de ne rien faire, tout ce qu'ils ont russi  faire, l, c'est jeter de l'huile sur le feu et attiser les colres. A un moment o les occidentaux ont besoin de se serrer les coudes, c'est un peu con. M'enfin les indpendantistes catalans ne sont pas rputs pour leur finesse.

----------


## Ryu2000

> En mme temps quand on voit comment le "rfrendum" pour l'indpendance a t organis


Pfff ils ont dj dit a pour le rfrendum en Crime...
Et en plus c'est pas de la faute au Catalan si le rfrendum s'est mal droul.
Si l'Espagne depuis le dbut avait dit "on est ok, vous avez le droit de faire un rfrendum, c'est officiel" tout ce serait mieux pass.

Le problme c'est que l'Espagne a trs trs mal gr.
Elle a compltement donn raison aux indpendantistes...
Les gens qui se rendaient au rfrendum se sont fait frapper, ensuite l'Espagne menaait la Catalogne, c'tait pas trs aimable de sa part.




> A un moment o les occidentaux ont besoin de se serrer les coudes, c'est un peu con.


Bof...

Et c'est pas trop a qu'on ressent...
On est pas du tout dans une ambiance fraternelle.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Pfff ils ont dj dit a pour le rfrendum en Crime...
> Et en plus c'est pas de la faute au Catalan si le rfrendum s'est mal droul.


Heu, en grande partie, si. ils n'avaient pas le droit d'organiser lgalement ce scrutin, ils ont persist, et on en est l - et je passe sur les tentatives de manipulation des mdias, des bourrages d'urnes, etc. Le gouvernement central a ragit comme un gosse dans une premier temps, mais pour le reste, ils ont dans leur plein droit. Mme les juges catalans ont dit que le rfrendum tait illgal.

C'est marrant, quand on te lit, on dirait que t'es pour l'indpendance de la Catalogne (alors que c'est en train de la ruiner, m'enfin...). Je me demande comment tu ragirais si c'tait sa contrepartie franaise qui faisait a. Ha, si je sais : "la France est une et indivisible, c'est pas pareil". lol.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Heu, en grande partie, si. ils n'avaient pas le droit d'organiser lgalement ce scrutin


L'Espagne aurait du le rendre lgal...
Il y a bien eu un rfrendum pour l'cosse et a c'est bien pass.




> C'est marrant, quand on te lit, on dirait que t'es pour l'indpendance de la Catalogne


Ben dj l'Espagne je m'en fous, c'est pas mon pays, c'est pas mon problme...
Je ne suis pas copain avec les catalans, mais l il y a des problmes de dmocratie et de respect du peuple  ::P: 

L il n'y a pas trop d'espoir pour la Catalogne, les autres pays n'ont pas du tout l'intention de l'aider, ce qui n'est pas trs fraternelle, je croyais qu'on tais tous pote dans l'UE ^^
Organiser un truc comme a prendrait des annes, il faudrait crer une banque nationale et plein d'autres trucs, c'est pas facile. ( moins que l'UE accepte de faire directement entrer la catalogne en son sein avant l'indpendance)
Du coup a va rester tendu entre l'Espagne et la Catalogne, mais il n'y aura pas d'indpendance (personne n'est indpendant dans l'UE de toute faon).




> Je me demande comment tu ragirais si c'tait sa contrepartie franaise qui faisait a.


Ben je conseillera au gouvernement de rendre le rfrendum lgal, il y aurait une norme propagande dans les mdias "si la rgion X quitte la France elle va tre grave dans la merde, donc les gens de cette rgion doivent imprativement se bouger le cul et aller voter contre l'indpendance".

Et aprs on voit qui gagne et on respecte la dcision.
Mais je pense que mme en Corse et en Bretagne il y a une majorit de gens qui veulent faire partie de la France.

De toute faon si l'UE continue comme a, un jour il n'y aura plus de nation...

----------


## Invit

> Heu, en grande partie, si. ils n'avaient pas le droit d'organiser lgalement ce scrutin, ils ont persist, et on en est l - et je passe sur les tentatives de manipulation des mdias, des bourrages d'urnes, etc. Le gouvernement central a ragit comme un gosse dans une premier temps, mais pour le reste, ils ont dans leur plein droit. Mme les juges catalans ont dit que le rfrendum tait illgal.


Bizarrement, aucune proposition d'organisation d'un rfrendum lgal n'a merg du gouvernement central pour rparer a. 
De toute faon, quelles qu'aient t les ractions de part et d'autre, le problme est l : la Catalogne veut l'indpendance, l'Espagne ne veut pas.  partir de l, l'Espagne n'organisera pas de rfrendum puisque l'opinion des Catalans n'a aucune valeur. Que les Catalans veuillent l'indpendance ou non, l'Espagne ne veut pas. Deux choix pour l'Espagne : se montrer diplomate  au risque de devoir donner plus d'autonomie aux communauts autonomes, ou sortir faire l'autruche en attendant la fin de la tempte. Madrid ayant opt pour le deuxime choix, restent deux choix pour la Catalogne : dire "bon d'accord, on s'est tromp, finalement on est content" ou continuer  faire souffler la tempte. Tel que c'est parti, c'est inextricable. Ce qui risque malheureusement de se produire, c'est que les communauts autonomes se fassent retirer une partie de leur autonomie (via la censure des indpendantistes par exemple). C'est donc la constitution espagnole qui est en pril. Pour moi, il faut absolument que Madrid lche du terrain. Non pas au niveau financier, ce qui serait catastrophique pour l'Espagne, mais  certains autres niveaux. Pour moi, en lchant du lest sur les questions non financires, ils sont certains de pouvoir organiser un rfrendum lgal et de le gagner.  moins que les autonomistes catalans (hors parti) aient radicalement chang en 5 ans, ce qui m'tonnerait fortement.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Pfff ils ont dj dit a pour le rfrendum en Crime...


Y a pas eu de rfrendum en Crime, juste un coup d'tat de Poutine




> Et en plus c'est pas de la faute au Catalan si le rfrendum s'est mal droul.
> Si l'Espagne depuis le dbut avait dit "on est ok, vous avez le droit de faire un rfrendum, c'est officiel" tout ce serait mieux pass.


Toi qui est souverainiste, tu devrais tre le premier  dfendre le gouvernement espagnol. 
Dans la constitution espagnol, il est prcis qu'il n'est pas possible de faire un rfrendum pour une rgion. Donc, les indpendantistes sont "hors constitution", et donc, c'est bien de leur fait que a c'est mal pass.

Maintenant, je ne dfends pas le gouvernement espagnol qui a prfr l'affrontement politique au dialogue. 
Sans faire de rfrendum, ce qui n'est pas possible au vue de la constitution, il pouvait organiser une consultation populaire pour ou contre l'indpendance de la Catalogne. Avec, ouverture de ngociations si le "oui" l'emportait, avec un minimum de votants (genre 70%) pour rendre le vote valable.
Il n'avait pas grand-chose  craindre, la majorit tant contre l'indpendance. En plus, avec une bonne campagne expliquant que la Catalogne indpendante serait hors UE et n'aurait pas le droit  l'euro, devrait grer une nouvelle monnaie, sans valeur. En faisant remarquer que le march europen ne lui serait pas ouvert avec les mmes avantages qu'actuellement (normal puisque la Catalogne ne serait pas dans l'UE), etc... 
Un bon succs du "non" en perspective qui aurait clou le bec aux indpendantistes pendant quelques temps. Rien n'empchait ensuite des ngociations pour revoir les conditions de transferts d'argent entre la Catalogne et l'tat.



> Le problme c'est que l'Espagne a trs trs mal gr.
> Elle a compltement donn raison aux indpendantistes...


Sur ce point je suis d'accord. Les indpendantistes ont l'image de victimes qu'ils ne sont pas... La plupart sont des extrmistes de tout bord qui n'ont rien  faire de la Catalogne, comme partout ailleurs !  ::roll::

----------


## Kariz58

> Pfff ils ont dj dit a pour le rfrendum en Crime...


T'es encore la-dessus ? Faut te refaire un dessin ? (demande  GPPro apparemment il se sent l'me d'un artiste en ce moment  ::aie:: )

Le rfrendum en Crime a t organis par un pays voisin, bien sr qu'il n'tait pas lgal... 

C'est comme si l'Allemagne organisait un rfrendum en Alsace pour qu'elle rejoigne l'Allemagne, tu crois que le gouvernement franais dirait "oui oui allez-y, pas de problme" ?  ::roll:: 

Je sais qu'on est lundi matin, que le week-end a peut-tre t un peu festif pour toi, mais essaie de rebrancher tes deux demi-neurones...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le rfrendum en Crime a t organis par un pays voisin, bien sr qu'il n'tait pas lgal...


a c'est la version occidentale, ce n'est pas forcment eux qui vont se rapprocher le plus de la ralit...
Pensez bien ce que vous voulez.
En attendant il y a une majorit de Crimens qui sont content de faire partie de la Russie.

De toute faon c'est pas le sujet.
L le sujet c'est que c'est un peu la crise en Espagne, parce qu'ils n'ont pas dialogu correctement entre eux.
a va peut tre mettre longtemps  ce calmer et a va peut tre s'envenimer.
Ou alors tout ira rapidement trs bien, mais c'est moins probable.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Bizarrement, aucune proposition d'organisation d'un rfrendum lgal n'a merg du gouvernement central pour rparer a.


Ca, c'est le souci : Madrid n'a strictement rien fait au dbut de la crise pour calmer le jeu, que a soit avec leur rpression du vote, ou de leur absence de volont de mettre en place leur rfrendum.




> De toute faon, quelles qu'aient t les ractions de part et d'autre, le problme est l : la Catalogne veut l'indpendance, l'Espagne ne veut pas.


Certains catalans, pas "la Catalogne". Sinon les indpendantistes auraient une bien plus grosse majorit au parlement catalan (et sans avoir  jouer avec les "coefficients" des communes rurales qui ont plus de poids). 




> Pour moi, il faut absolument que Madrid lche du terrain. Non pas au niveau financier, ce qui serait catastrophique pour l'Espagne, mais  certains autres niveaux. Pour moi, en lchant du lest sur les questions non financires, ils sont certains de pouvoir organiser un rfrendum lgal et de le gagner.  moins que les autonomistes catalans (hors parti) aient radicalement chang en 5 ans, ce qui m'tonnerait fortement.


C'est certain.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Maintenant, je ne dfends pas le gouvernement espagnol qui a prfr l'affrontement politique au dialogue.


On ne ngocie pas avec les terroristes

----------


## Invit

> Certains catalans, pas "la Catalogne". Sinon les indpendantistes auraient une bien plus grosse majorit au parlement catalan (et sans avoir  jouer avec les "coefficients" des communes rurales qui ont plus de poids).


Attention ! La Catalogne est une communaut autonome dont les dirigeants sont lus dmocratiquement. On peut dire 'la Catalogne' pour parler de l'entit politique majoritaire, de mme qu'on dit 'l'Espagne' et pas 'certains Espagnols'. Enlever la lgitimit du parti politique en place, c'est exactement la stratgie de Madrid qui ne fonctionne pas (sauf pour l'image  l'tranger).

----------


## Jon Shannow

> On ne ngocie pas avec les terroristes


C'est un parti politique lu, pas vraiment ce que l'on appelle "terroristes".




> Attention ! La Catalogne est une communaut autonome dont les dirigeants sont lus dmocratiquement. On peut dire 'la Catalogne' pour parler de l'entit politique majoritaire, de mme qu'on dit 'l'Espagne' et pas 'certains Espagnols'. Enlever la lgitimit du parti politique en place, c'est exactement la stratgie de Madrid qui ne fonctionne pas (sauf pour l'image  l'tranger).


C'est comme dire que Trump a t lu avec la majorit des amricains. C'est faux. Son lection est du au systme amricain. Mais la majorit des amricains ont vot Clinton. L les indpendantistes n'ont qu'une majorit relative. Et, ils savent trs bien qu'un rfrendum populaire ne leur serait pas favorable. C'est pour cela qu'ils ont choisi ce mode de scrutin, sachant que Madrid ne pourrait l'accepter (car anticonstitutionnel) et que les anti-indpendantistes n'iraient pas voter.

----------


## Invit

> C'est comme dire que Trump a t lu avec la majorit des amricains. C'est faux. Son lection est du au systme amricain. Mais la majorit des amricains ont vot Clinton. L les indpendantistes n'ont qu'une majorit relative. Et, ils savent trs bien qu'un rfrendum populaire ne leur serait pas favorable. C'est pour cela qu'ils ont choisi ce mode de scrutin, sachant que Madrid ne pourrait l'accepter (car anticonstitutionnel) et que les anti-indpendantistes n'iraient pas voter.


Que le systme dmocratique ne reflte pas l'opinion de la majorit du peuple, c'est vrai mondialement, pour chaque pays. a ne remet pas en question la lgitimit des pouvoirs en place. (Ou alors, _Welcome to the jungle_.) Si on dit "certains catalans", on doit aussi dire "certains dirigeants  Madrid", "certains Amricains", "certaines personnes  l'lyse" etc. Le poids des mots, encore une fois. Quant  la question de savoir si les Catalans sont majoritairement indpendantistes, je suis d'accord, c'est faux (du moins a l'tait il y a 6 mois, aujourd'hui je n'en mettrais pas ma main  couper). D'o le fait que Madrid avait une bonne carte  jouer, elle aurait pu trs facilement se mettre l'opinion publique catalane dans la poche.

----------


## ManusDei

Comparer Catalogne et US n'est pas correct  mon sens. Trump a respect (si si, a lui arrive) le systme lectoral amricain, l o le vote en Catalogne n'est pas conforme  la loi.

----------


## Invit

> Comparer Catalogne et US n'est pas correct  mon sens. Trump a respect (si si, a lui arrive) le systme lectoral amricain, l o le vote en Catalogne n'est pas conforme  la loi.


Si, le Parlement catalan est bien compos de dputs lus dmocratiquement au suffrage universel. Seul le rfrendum sauvage n'est pas conforme  la loi. On ne peut pas dire avec certitude si la majorit des Catalans est pour ou contre l'indpendance, mais on peut dire que le Parlement catalan reprsente lgitimement les Catalans, conformment  la Constitution. Seul un rfrendum ou un nouveau vote pourrait leur enlever leur lgitimit, dmocratiquement parlant.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Comparer Catalogne et US n'est pas correct  mon sens. Trump a respect (si si, a lui arrive) le systme lectoral amricain, l o le vote en Catalogne n'est pas conforme  la loi.


Conan Lord a raison, le parlement Catalan,  majorit relative indpendantiste, a t lu dmocratiquement, tout comme Trump. Mais, comme aux USA, c'est le systme de vote qui les a favoris. 

Et contrairement  Conan Lord, je pense qu'aujourd'hui plus encore que lors des lections, la majorit des Catalans n'est pas favorable  l'indpendance. De toute faon, si on met dans la balance : Indpendance et Rester dans l'UE, y aura pas photo. Mme parmi les indpendantistes, il y en a peu qui veulent quitter l'UE. C'est un des mensonges du gouverneur catalan de dire que la Catalogne rentrera dans l'UE une fois indpendante, et le peuple l'a bien compris. 
Ce n'est pas pour rien qu'il a dcid de proclamer l'indpendance, il joue sa dernire carte. Le seul moyen de ne pas perdre compltement la main, c'est d'entrer dans une phase de conflit avec le gouvernement, et d'esprer que Madrid utilise la violence contre les indpendantistes.

----------


## souviron34

> Bizarrement, aucune proposition d'organisation d'un rfrendum lgal n'a merg du gouvernement central pour rparer a.


Parce que c'est formellement interdit dans la Constitution  ::P:   (_elle tablit un pays avec des Rgions Autonomes, comme la ntre cre un pays avec des dpartements... Les Rgions n'ont pas le droit de faire scession ou de dclencher un rfrendum d'indpendance, de mme qu'un dpartement franais n'en a pas le droit_)


Donc oui, ce serait la bonne solution, sauf que ce n'est pas permis,  moins de changer la Constitution....






> Que le systme dmocratique ne reflte pas l'opinion de la majorit du peuple, c'est vrai mondialement, pour chaque pays. a ne remet pas en question la lgitimit des pouvoirs en place. (Ou alors, _Welcome to the jungle_.)



Ben il se trouve que ils sont majoritaires au Parlement en ayant une minorit de voix....

Donc, dmocratique, heu...   ::aie:: 

Respectant les rgles, oui, dmocratique, non...







> Si, le Parlement catalan est bien compos de dputs lus dmocratiquement au suffrage universel. Seul le rfrendum sauvage n'est pas conforme  la loi. On ne peut pas dire avec certitude si la majorit des Catalans est pour ou contre l'indpendance, mais on peut dire que le Parlement catalan reprsente lgitimement les Catalans, conformment  la Constitution. Seul un rfrendum ou un nouveau vote pourrait leur enlever leur lgitimit, dmocratiquement parlant.


Voir plus haut....

En fait, je vais vous citer un article d'opinion d'un ancien ministre souverainiste du Qubec, qui justement tait en Catalogne pour le rfrendum, trs excit, et sa conclusion hier : "_attitude suicidaire et catastrophique de Puidgemont_"  _Opration kamikaze_ (_Journal de Montral_)  

alors que vous pourrez voir sur le total de ses chroniques celles prcdentes, en particulier juste avant et pendant le rfrendum...  ici , et en particulier celle-ci du 5 octobre : _Catalogne: et maintenant quoi?_

----------


## Invit

> Parce que c'est formellement interdit dans la Constitution   (_elle tablit un pays avec des Rgions Autonomes, comme la ntre cre un pays avec des dpartements... Les Rgions n'ont pas le droit de faire scession ou de dclencher un rfrendum d'indpendance, de mme qu'un dpartement franais n'en a pas le droit_)
> 
> 
> Donc oui, ce serait la bonne solution, sauf que ce n'est pas permis,  moins de changer la Constitution....


La Constitution espagnole tant relativement jeune et prcaire, elle ne doit pas tre maintenue _ tout prix_. Une modification des droits des communauts autonomes aurait t ncessaire, je pense, pour grer cette crise, et a aurait impliqu une modification de la Constitution (tout en en conservant l'esprit de compromis sur lequel elle repose).




> Ben il se trouve que ils sont majoritaires au Parlement en ayant une minorit de voix....
> 
> Donc, dmocratique, heu...  
> 
> Respectant les rgles, oui, dmocratique, non...


Mais a s'applique  toute dmocratie. Quand on nous promulgue des lois avec 25 dputs prsents dans la salle, on peut se plaindre et rler lgitimement, mais a ne veut pas dire qu'on est dispens de respecter la loi en question.

----------


## ManusDei

> La Constitution espagnole tant relativement jeune et prcaire, elle ne doit pas tre maintenue _ tout prix_. Une modification des droits des communauts autonomes aurait t ncessaire, je pense, pour grer cette crise, et a aurait impliqu une modification de la Constitution (tout en en conservant l'esprit de compromis sur lequel elle repose).


Mais tant que la Constitution n'est pas modifie, le rfrendum reste illgal (c'est au rfrendum que je faisais rfrence, pas au vote de l'Assemble Catalane). J'aurais d prciser.

----------


## Invit

> Mais tant que la Constitution n'est pas modifie, le rfrendum reste illgal (c'est au rfrendum que je faisais rfrence, pas au vote de l'Assemble Catalane). J'aurais d prciser.


Si le gouvernement espagnol veut faire un rfrendum demandant au peuple espagnol (pas seulement aux Catalans) s'ils veulent modifier la Constitution de faon  donner plus d'autonomie aux communauts autonomes, c'est lgal, non ?

----------


## ManusDei

Oui, mais pour l'instant c'est pas fait.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Si le gouvernement espagnol veut faire un rfrendum demandant au peuple espagnol (pas seulement aux Catalans) s'ils veulent modifier la Constitution de faon  donner plus d'autonomie aux communauts autonomes, c'est lgal, non ?


Oui !
Il aurait aussi pu faire un rfrendum demandant  tous les espagnols, s'ils voulaient que la Catalogne devienne indpendante. Mais, en cas de victoire du "non", les indpendantistes catalans auraient refuss le rsultat du fait que seuls les Catalans auraient du voter.

----------


## Invit

> Oui !
> Il aurait aussi pu faire un rfrendum demandant  tous les espagnols, s'ils voulaient que la Catalogne devienne indpendante. Mais, en cas de victoire du "non", les indpendantistes catalans auraient refuss le rsultat du fait que seuls les Catalans auraient du voter.


Le "non" aurait probablement gagn, et il est possible aussi que le peuple catalan (pas seulement le parti indpendantiste) aurait refus galement le rsultat. Difficile de prendre la temprature dans un tel climat. Par contre, il y a fort  parier qu'un rfrendum visant  accorder plus d'autonomie aurait remport un "oui", et il aurait alors t beaucoup plus dlicat pour les indpendantistes catalans de rclamer l'indpendance.

----------


## ddoumeche

> C'est un parti politique lu, pas vraiment ce que l'on appelle "terroristes".


Tatata, pas de faux semblants. Ce sont des tenants d'un groupe politique qui veut dtruire les institutions et l'unit de l'Espagne par la terreur en posant des urnes.

----------


## souviron34

> Une modification des droits des communauts autonomes aurait t ncessaire, je pense,


oui, sauf que justement c'est pour *cette* raison que personne ne veut rouvrir le dossier complet : tout le monde a dans l'esprit le Pays Basque et les attentats de l'ETA...  et les difficults (_euphmisme inside... 35 ans de guerilla et plus de 850 morts !!!_) pour arriver  finalement satisfaire les indpendantistes _au sein_ de la Rgion Autonome... 

C'est ce que dit Facal : le but tait une plus grande autonomie, pas l'indpendance.... En rclamant et proclamant l'indpendance, les indpendantistes ont mis l'Espagne devant un choix impossible.... Personne ne veut rouvrir le dossier total.... Par contre, ngocier des droits supplmentaires, a peut (_pouvait ??_) se faire...  

Justement, mme l'ETA ne l'avait pas fait (_la dclaration d'indpendance_), alors que eux aussi ont t majoritaires plusieurs fois au Parlement Rgional....

----------


## Invit

> oui, sauf que justement c'est pour *cette* raison que personne ne veut rouvrir le dossier complet : tout le monde a dans l'esprit le Pays Basque et les attentats de l'ETA...  et les difficults (_euphmisme inside... 35 ans de guerilla et plus de 850 morts !!!_) pour arriver  finalement satisfaire les indpendantistes _au sein_ de la Rgion Autonome... 
> 
> C'est ce que dit Facal : le but tait une plus grande autonomie, pas l'indpendance.... En rclamant et proclamant l'indpendance, les indpendantistes ont mis l'Espagne devant un choix impossible.... Personne ne veut rouvrir le dossier total.... Par contre, ngocier des droits supplmentaires, a peut (_pouvait ??_) se faire...  
> 
> Justement, mme l'ETA ne l'avait pas fait (_la dclaration d'indpendance_), alors que eux aussi ont t majoritaires plusieurs fois au Parlement Rgional....


C'est la raison pour laquelle je ne comprends pas que l'Espagne ait pu grer a aussi mal. Ils ont pourtant l'exprience  ::D: . Si la Catalogne devient indpendante, c'est toute l'Espagne qui explose. D'un autre ct, si la Catalogne est touffe, non seulement l'Espagne perd une bonne partie de ses revenus, mais galement a gnrera trs certainement une grave crise de laquelle ils auront du mal  se relever (la naissance d'un ETA catalan n'est pas  exclure, et l il y en a pour 20 ans de bombes). La ngociation aurait d tre faite avant, mais vieux motard que jamais, plus a tardera, pire ce sera.

----------


## jlliagre

> Comparer Catalogne et US n'est pas correct  mon sens.


On peut quand mme le faire.  La plupart si ce n'est toutes les dclarations d'indpendances ont t considres comme illgales par le pays cibl. Les Etats-Unis ont proclam leur indpendance via une dclaration unilatrale bien connue qui tait bien sr illgale vue de Londres.

Contrairement aux catalans, ces amricains taient majoritairement des anglais qui parlaient la mme langue et partageaient la mme culture que celle du pays dont ils ont fait scession.

Si l'on doit comparer la Catalogne  d'autres rgions, la situation plus proche me semble tre celle du Qubec.

Les catalans (avec le royaume d'Aragon) ont perdu leur indpendance suite  une guerre contre les Bourbons de Castille en 1714, les qubecois (les franais) ont eux perdu la guerre contre les anglais en 1759.

Les catalans comme les qubcois ont depuis gard une rancune tenace contre les vainqueurs et ont du lutter pour prserver leur langue et leur culture alors que la puissance occupante avait une politique d'assimilation pour tenter d'imposer la langue et la culture dominante du pays sur ces rgions/provinces.

----------


## Ryu2000

Catalogne : Puigdemont, menac de poursuites pour rbellion, serait  Bruxelles



> Selon la presse espagnole, le dirigeant sparatiste serait parti dans la capitale belge avec cinq de ses conseillers (ministres), eux aussi destitus par Madrid, comme tout le gouvernement catalan. Il pourrait sexprimer publiquement  Bruxelles, selon des mdias espagnols.

----------


## ddoumeche

Monsieur Puigdemont a fuit chez ses matres Bruxellois qui l'ont lch en pleine mouisse, pour prendre conseil auprs de l'avocat de l'ETA. Voila qui prouve qu'il s'agissait bien d'un terroriste, d'oprette, et non d'un homme d'honneur, sinon il se serait fait sauter le caisson pour sa cause. Une fin certes tragique, mais honorable qui l'aurait lev au niveau d'un Allende.

C'est un grand jour pour l'Espagne et tous les combattants de la libert  travers le monde. Vive le Roi !

----------


## Ryu2000

> Monsieur Puigdemont a fuit chez ses matres Bruxellois


Officiellement non :
Carles Puigdemont na pas fui lEspagne, selon son avocat



> Carles Puigdemont na pas fui lEspagne et il na pas lintention de se cacher en Belgique, daprs son avocat, Paul Bekaert, qui sest exprim dans  De Ochtend , sur Radio 1. Il a galement confirm que le leader indpendantiste catalan sexprimerait plus tard dans la journe, sans donner plus de dtails.
> 
> Paul Bekaert estime, en outre, quil ny a,  ce stade, pas de conflit diplomatique entre la Belgique et lEspagne.   *Pour linstant, il sagit simplement dun citoyen de lUnion europenne qui se rend  Bruxelles. Il a peut-tre des intentions politiques en venant dans la capitale de lEurope, mais il est trop tt pour parler dun incident diplomatique. Mais lEspagne est trs susceptible sur la question, je peux en tmoigner* , a-t-il expliqu.

----------


## ddoumeche

Je n'ai pas suivi l'affaire mme si je savais que la chose couvait, mais il me semble que les indpendantistes se soient eux-mme mis dans un corner. Non ?




> Officiellement non :
> Carles Puigdemont na pas fui lEspagne, selon son avocat


certainement ...

----------


## Ryu2000

> il me semble que les indpendantistes se soient eux-mme mis dans un corner. Non ?


Je ne sais pas exactement mais apparemment c'tait bloqu et a allait forcment mal ce passer.
Il y a un malaise entre la Catalogne et l'Espagne.
L'Espagne ne veut pas changer et la Catalogne ne peut pas se librer.

Carles Puigdemont, menac de poursuites pour "rbellion", sexfiltre en Belgique



> *Accus de sdition, de rbellion* et de malversation par le parquet, le prsident catalan destitu samedi se serait rfugi en Belgique pour chapper aux potentielles poursuites de Madrid  son encontre.


On verra bien combien de temps a va prendre avant que les choses ne reviennent normales.

===================================
Edit :
CATALOGNE. Puigdemont depuis Bruxelles : "Je ne suis pas ici pour demander l'asile politique"



> "Je ne suis pas ici pour demander l'asile politique. [...] Ce n'est pas une question belge. *Je suis  Bruxelles car c'est la capitale de l'Union europenne*."
> (...)
> "Nous respecterons les rsultats des lections du 21 dcembre. Mais le gouvernement espagnol respectera-t-il de son ct ces rsultats le soir des lections, si une majorit sparatiste l'emporte ?"

----------


## pmithrandir

Je continue a tre impressionn par la manire de grer le conflit.

Pour moi, on reste toujours dans la rponse  : lgal / pas lgal, qui n'a aucune valuer si l'on regarde l'histoire.
Je ne connais qu'un seul cas d'indpendance lgale, c'est la tchchoslovaquie et leur rvolution de velour... les autres ca s'est fait soit dans le sang(y compris en France), soit dans un confit politique majeur.

J'ai bien aim l'dito du nouvel obs a ce sujet, ou l'auteur soulignait qu'on aurait mieux fait de fermer notre gueule et de ne soutenir ni l'un si l'autre... parce qu'a chaque fois on a soutenu les tats contre leur region sessassionistes... pour finalement les reconnaitres quelques annes plus tard.

Par ailleurs, plus recement, on a eu des colonies qui ont fait sessession elles aussi, et on a bien vu qu'en france ou l'on a t con comme des bourriques en prenant le mme genre d'attitude que les espagnol, ca c'est mal pass, tandis que d'autres pays comme le royaume unis ont choisis une mthode plus douce qui leur apporte toujours des fruits avec le commonwealth.

Refaire encore et encore les mme erreurs, c'est tre mauvais.


Ici, la seule rponse tait l'organisation d'un rfrundum, donc d'un cadre lgal pour ce faire. Madrid n'aurai jamais du vouloir forcer la main des indpendants. 

Encore dans cet dito, l'auteur rappellait qu'il est tuojurs mieux que la marie soit convaincu du mariage a venir, plutot que de la forcer ou l'empecher de resister... La mtaphore tait sympa, parce que la marie c'est la catalogne aujourd'hui a qui on refuse le divorce, et l'histoire nous montre que ca ne tient jamais...

La meilleure rponse de Madrid aux indpendants, c'est un rfrundum ou ils font 30% de oui... la ils sont morts pour 25 ans.

----------


## Deadpool

> Je continue a tre impressionn par la manire de grer le conflit.
> 
> Pour moi, on reste toujours dans la rponse  : lgal / pas lgal, qui n'a aucune valuer si l'on regarde l'histoire.
> Je ne connais qu'un seul cas d'indpendance lgale, c'est la tchchoslovaquie et leur rvolution de velour... les autres ca s'est fait soit dans le sang(y compris en France), soit dans un confit politique majeur.


Pour la partition de la Tchcoslovaquie, c'est le "Divorce de Velours" en fait, la "Rvolution de Velours" tant la rvolution ayant conduit  la chute du rgime communiste.  :;): 

En ce qui concerne la lgalit du scrutin catalan, la position du gouvernement Espagnol est le fait que la Constitution Espagnole ne permet pas d'organiser de rfrendum sparatiste, constitution ayant t approuve par les Catalans  l'poque.
Je ne dis pas que c'est bien mais c'est une justification juridique qui tient la route.

Sinon d'autres scrutins sparatistes lgaux sont prvus prochainement, les les Fro par exemple, et un qui nous touche plus nous Franais, la Nouvelle Caldonie.




> J'ai bien aim l'dito du nouvel obs a ce sujet, ou l'auteur soulignait qu'on aurait mieux fait de fermer notre gueule et de ne soutenir ni l'un si l'autre... parce qu'a chaque fois on a soutenu les tats contre leur region sessassionistes... pour finalement les reconnaitres quelques annes plus tard.


Personnellement, je vois plus cela comme une volont de non ingrence dans les affaires d'un pays membre, aprs la nuance est sans doute tnue.




> Par ailleurs, plus recement, on a eu des colonies qui ont fait sessession elles aussi, et on a bien vu qu'en france ou l'on a t con comme des bourriques en prenant le mme genre d'attitude que les espagnol, ca c'est mal pass, tandis que d'autres pays comme le royaume unis ont choisis une mthode plus douce qui leur apporte toujours des fruits avec le commonwealth.
> 
> Refaire encore et encore les mme erreurs, c'est tre mauvais.


Mouais. En ce qui concerne l'Irlande ou encore l'Inde / Pakistan , on ne peut pas vraiment dire que se soit fait en douceur hein.
Alors dire que le R.U. a fait mieux que la France de ce point de vue l, j'en suis pas des plus convaincu.  ::?: 




> Ici, la seule rponse tait l'organisation d'un rfrundum, donc d'un cadre lgal pour ce faire. Madrid n'aurai jamais du vouloir forcer la main des indpendants. 
> 
> Encore dans cet dito, l'auteur rappellait qu'il est tuojurs mieux que la marie soit convaincu du mariage a venir, plutot que de la forcer ou l'empecher de resister... La mtaphore tait sympa, parce que la marie c'est la catalogne aujourd'hui a qui on refuse le divorce, et l'histoire nous montre que ca ne tient jamais...
> 
> La meilleure rponse de Madrid aux indpendants, c'est un rfrundum ou ils font 30% de oui... la ils sont morts pour 25 ans.


Je suis d'accord l dessus mais est ce que la Catalogne a par exemple fait la dmarche de demander  amender la constitution de manire  permettre la tenu d'un tel rfrendum?
Si oui et refus de Madrid, cela aurait t un argument supplmentaire de leur "oppression" par le pouvoir central Espagnol.

Le rsultats des prochaines lections va tre capital pour Rajoy, parce que si effectivement il se retrouve avec de nouveau une majorit indpendantiste au parlement Catalan, tout ce remue-mnage aurait t vain.

----------


## jlliagre

> Le rsultats des prochaines lections va tre capital pour Rajoy, parce que si effectivement il se retrouve avec de nouveau une majorit indpendantiste au parlement Catalan, tout ce remue-mnage aurait t vain.


Si la Catalogne se retrouve aprs les lections du 21 dcembre avec une majorit pour l'indpendance, ce qui n'est pas impossible, et que le nouveau parlement vote  nouveau pour une rpublique catalane, il ne fait gure de doute que Rajoy ressortira l'article 155 puisqu'il a dclar qu'il n'avait pas d'autre choix.

----------


## souviron34

@pmithrandir:

la situation est beaucoup plus complexe...

D'une part, comme dit ci-dessus, la Rgion de Catalogne avait approuv le point de la Constitution interdisant un rfrendum d'indpendance
D'autre part, outre les exemples donns par d'autres plus haut, le rfrendum du Qubec tait lgal, par exemple... (_et d'ailleurs un norme dbat avait eu lieu,  savoir si le rsultat tait 50.1%, quelle en tait la consquence et sa lgitimit ??_) 
Encore une fois, les indpendantistes taient minoritaires en voix bien que majoritaires en siges
De plus, un ministre du gouvernement l'avoue : Un ex-ministre de Puigdemont admet limprparation des indpendantistes



> O est le ministre des Finances qui devait tre institu? O est lagence de scurit sociale qui devait tre cre? O est le contrle du territoire, le contrle des ports, des aroports...? sest-il interrog.





> Tous ceux qui, peut-tre sans la volont de duper, mais dans une forme dautopersuasion, de navet, faisaient croire que tout tait imminent et prt, (...), doivent maintenant sexpliquer, a estim Santi Vila, membre du parti PdeCat de M. Puigdemont.


ce qui sous-tend, contrairement  ce qui avait t fait avant le rfrendum au Qubec (_"trsor de guerre" de la Banque et des institutions financires nationales qubcoises (plus d'un an de budget d'avance, en billets et lingots) reprsentations diplomatiques officielles depuis plusieurs dcennies dans les pays trangers importants, assurances de soutien de gouvernements trangers (dont la France)_), une imprparation majeure, et une impossibilit matrielle _(la Banque de Catalogne ayant tellement emprunt que depuis dbut septembre son budget est sous le contrle de Madrid_), pas de prpapation pour l'espace arien ou maritime, etc etc....   
Comme la "fuite" et "appel" hier en Belgique le dmontrent.... Puigdemont et les plus "durs" ont une attitude infantile et irresponsable, "politicienne" et "populiste" au plus mauvais sens du terme, juste pour la satisfaction de dire "_on est indpendants_".... Des "jusqu-au-boutistes" qui ont amens  une impasse, qui, comme le disait Facal dans l'article que je citais dans l'autre post, vont sans doute faire beaucoup de mal  la cause.... Car les "silencieux" vont trs vraisemblablement se mobiliser en masse le 21 dcembre.....

----------


## ddoumeche

> Je continue a tre impressionn par la manire de grer le conflit.
> 
> Pour moi, on reste toujours dans la rponse  : lgal / pas lgal, qui n'a aucune valuer si l'on regarde l'histoire.
> Je ne connais qu'un seul cas d'indpendance lgale, c'est la tchchoslovaquie et leur rvolution de velour... les autres ca s'est fait soit dans le sang(y compris en France), soit dans un confit politique majeur.


C'est une nouveaut due au jugement de la court internationale de justice selon laquelle l'indpendance du Kosovo n'tait pas illgale. Alors que la cours viterait soigneusement de se prononcer jusqu' prsent. Voila une dcision bien imprudente qui ouvre la boite de pandore et va apporter de l'eau au moulin des sditieux de toute part. J'imagine videment qu'il s'agissait de faire plaisir  monsieur Clinton et madame Allbright, tout comme j'imagine l'embarras de la mme cour quand la Californie ira y dposer sa demande.




> J'ai bien aim l'dito du nouvel obs a ce sujet, ou l'auteur soulignait qu'on aurait mieux fait de fermer notre gueule et de ne soutenir ni l'un si l'autre... parce qu'a chaque fois on a soutenu les tats contre leur region sessassionistes... pour finalement les reconnaitres quelques annes plus tard.


Il est hors de question pour la France de reconnatre les revendications catalanes qui incluent notamment Andorre et les midi-pyrnes, encore plus pour faire plaisir  l'autre Puigdemont.




> Par ailleurs, plus recement, on a eu des colonies qui ont fait sessession elles aussi, et on a bien vu qu'en france ou l'on a t con comme des bourriques en prenant le mme genre d'attitude que les espagnol, ca c'est mal pass, tandis que d'autres pays comme le royaume unis ont choisis une mthode plus douce qui leur apporte toujours des fruits avec le commonwealth.


La catalogne n'est pas une colonie.




> Ici, la seule rponse tait l'organisation d'un rfrundum, donc d'un cadre lgal pour ce faire. Madrid n'aurai jamais du vouloir forcer la main des indpendants.


Possible mais il faut que l'Espagne soit prte  truquer les rsultats. 
Du point de vue oprationnel, la rponse madrilne fut remarquable d'efficacit et de professionnalisme, sur les plans mdiatiques, lgaux et policier. Seul le politique pcha un peu par amateurisme et n'obtint pas tous les gains qu'il aurait pu.

----------


## MABROUKI

bonjour

Pour se dclarer juridiquement donc lgalement indpendant suite  un vote local, il fallait tre au pralable :
1/Une entit indpendante jouissant d'attributs souverains tatiques (soit etat, principaut, duch ,que sais-je) et reconnus par ses pairs 
2/ Avoir adhr librement   la Couronne Espagnole en tant que tel 
3/ Jouir du statut d'tat membre dans cette mme Couronne Espagnole 
Tel est le cas du Qubec qui a adhr librement  au condominium britannique du Canada, de l' Ecosse  la GB, et des Etats membre des USA...
Quoique pour les USA , le retrait d'un tat membre n'est pas prvu juridiquement et constitue une scession contre nature punissable par l'union !!!
Pour en revenir  la Catalogne ,celle-ci n'as jamais exist en tant qu'entit juridique tatique ,c..d. souveraine ,par suite pour moi l'tat espagnol a raison de la tenir juridiquement comme un dmembrement ordinaire  de l 'tat, et toute tentative d'"independantisme" doit tre combattu par le gros gourdin de Rajoy  comme celle d'un hameau espagnol !!!

----------


## souviron34

> Quoique pour les USA , le retrait d'un tat membre n'est pas prvu juridiquement et constitue une scession contre nature punissable par l'union !!!


Sauf pour le Texas....  :;): 

Sam Houston avait ngoci a avant d'accepter de faire partie de l'Union (_cet Etat tait une Rgion mexicaine, dans laquelle l'esclavage tait interdit. Et il a gard ses droits lors de l'inclusion, en en faisant le seul tat du Sud  n'avoir pas d'esclavage avant la Guerre de Scession_)

----------


## MABROUKI

> Souviron
> Sauf pour le Texas


Autant pour moi ...

----------


## Ryu2000

Catalogne: huit ministres en prison, mandat d'arrt contre Puigdemont



> Un mandat d'arrt europen devrait tre mis vendredi  l'encontre du prsident dchu du gouvernement catalan Carles Puigdemont, rfugi  Bruxelles, au lendemain du placement en dtention  Madrid de huit de ses ministres destitus.
> (...)
> "Ce n'est pas une justice, c'est une dictature !", scandaient les manifestants, ou encore "honte  l'Europe !", qui a refus d'intercder en faveur des sparatistes.
> (...)
> Les autorits catalanes affirment qu' ce rfrendum le "oui"  la scession a remport 90,18% des voix, avec une participation de 43% malgr l'intervention parfois violente de la police pour empcher son droulement.  
> (...)
> Parmi les manifestants  Barcelone, Ramon Jornet, un publicitaire de 50 ans, a estim que c'tait "une grave erreur de l'Etat espagnol d'utiliser la justice de manire partisane. Cela ne fera qu'enflammer les rues".


Il semblerait que les tensions ne vont pas se calmer tout de suite.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Les autorits catalanes affirment qu' ce rfrendum le "oui"  la scession a remport 90,18% des voix, avec une participation de 43%


... et un scrutin illgal. Du coup, la "scession" n'a aucun poids, que a soit lgal ou "moral" (largement moins de la moiti des votants, et on passe sur les bourrages d'urnes...).

----------


## el_slapper

> ... et un scrutin illgal. Du coup, la "scession" n'a aucun poids, que a soit lgal ou "moral" (largement moins de la moiti des votants, et on passe sur les bourrages d'urnes...).


Illgal,  la rigueur, c'est secondaire. A cette aune, la seule indpendance lgale de l'histoire serait celle de la Slovaquie en 1993(Vaclav Havel n'tait pas le dernier venu). Au final, donc, a ne me gne pas. Par contre, lecteurs tris sur le volet, urnes opaques, absence de commission lectorale, campagne lectorale pour le oui seulement, et semble-t-il un certain nombre de bourrage d'urnes(pour lequels je n'ai pas eu de confirmation, a me semble crdible mais je reste prudent). Pas trs crdible, donc. Et c'est a, le problme. Puidge<i>ment</i> a cre de toutes pices un rsultat artificiel, et hurle au scandale quand son mensonge n'est pas pris au srieux.

Par Rajoy. Putain, il arrive  donner le beau rle  un quasi facho.  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

Carles Puigdemont: "Je suis dispos  tre candidat aux lections, mme depuis Bruxelles"



> Le prsident catalan destitut Carles Puigdemont est "dispos  tre candidat" et  *mener campagne pour les lections rgionales du 21 dcembre*, et ce mme depuis la Belgique, a-t-il dclar ce vendredi lors d'une interview exclusive accorde  la RTBF.

----------


## Ryu2000

Quelque 45 000 partisans de lindpendance de la Catalogne dans les rues de Bruxelles



> Des dizaines de milliers de partisans de lindpendance de la Catalogne, 45 000 selon la police belge, ont manifest jeudi 7 dcembre  la mi-journe dans le quartier europen de Bruxelles pour interpeller lUnion europenne sur le sort de cette rgion mise sous tutelle par Madrid  la fin doctobre.
> 
> Le cortge qui dfilait sous le mot dordre  Europe Rveille-toi !  tait noy sous une mare de drapeaux rays rouge et jaune, aux couleurs de la Catalogne.  *La dmocratie ? On la dfend quand a nous va bien* , pouvait-on aussi lire sous un portrait du prsident de la Commission europenne, Jean-Claude Juncker, auquel les indpendantistes catalans reprochent davoir pris le parti de Madrid.
> 
> Une autre banderole tablissait encore un parallle entre lattitude du chef du gouvernement espagnol, Mariano Rajoy, en 2017, et celle du dictateur espagnol Franco au dbut de la guerre civile en 1936, interrogeant en anglais :  *Cest a les valeurs de lUE ?*


Je ne pense pas que l'UE aidera les catalans.

----------


## BenoitM

> Quelque 45 000 partisans de lindpendance de la Catalogne dans les rues de Bruxelles
> 
> 
> Je ne pense pas que l'UE aidera les catalans.


Ben logique dans l'UE tu as: 
La France qui ne veut pas voir partir les corses
Le R-U qui ne veut pas voir partir les cossais
L'Espagne qui ne veulent pas voir partir les catalans
Les Estonie/Lettonie/Lituanie qui ne veulent pas voir les minorits russophones partir

Et surement plein d'autre pays qui ont le mme genre de problme  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

Catalogne: ce que disent les derniers sondages



> Les rcents sondages prdisent une forte participation de la part des Catalans, pour un rsultat trs serr entre unionistes et indpendantistes.
> 
> Dernire ligne droite. Les Catalans sont appels aux urnes jeudi pour lire les 135 dputs du Parlement de Barcelone, domin depuis 2015 par les indpendantistes. Ces lections anticipes, convoques par le gouvernement espagnol en octobre dernier aprs la proclamation d'indpendance de la Catalogne, revtent un enjeu majeur autant pour les indpendantistes que pour les unionistes, alors que le climat est toujours tendu dans la rgion. 
> 
> *D'un ct, les indpendantistes, dont certains imaginent ces lections comme un nouveau rfrendum sur l'auto-dtermination, veulent prouver que leurs ides ne sont pas mortes, et pouvoir poursuivre les ngociations avec Madrid*. De l'autre, les unionistes, appuys par le gouvernement espagnol, veulent assurer la stabilit du pays, et dmontrer qu'une "majorit silencieuse" refuse l'indpendance.


J'aime bien les indpendantistes, mme si ils ne vont pas assez loin dans leur ide d'indpendance.

----------


## Ryu2000

Carles Puigdemont, un "martyr" en campagne



> A quatre jours du scrutin rgional,* les indpendantistes jouent sur la victimisation de leur chef exil en Belgique*, Carles Puigdemont. Si aucun camp ne simpose franchement, Mariano Rajoy pourrait affronter une Catalogne ingouvernable.


Le gouvernement Espagnol n'a pas t trs respectueux envers les indpendantistes...  ::(:

----------


## ddoumeche

> Illgal,  la rigueur, c'est secondaire. A cette aune, la seule indpendance lgale de l'histoire serait celle de la Slovaquie en 1993(Vaclav Havel n'tait pas le dernier venu). Au final, donc, a ne me gne pas. Par contre, lecteurs tris sur le volet, urnes opaques, absence de commission lectorale, campagne lectorale pour le oui seulement, et semble-t-il un certain nombre de bourrage d'urnes(pour lequels je n'ai pas eu de confirmation, a me semble crdible mais je reste prudent). Pas trs crdible, donc. Et c'est a, le problme. Puidge<i>ment</i> a cre de toutes pices un rsultat artificiel, et hurle au scandale quand son mensonge n'est pas pris au srieux.
> 
> Par Rajoy. Putain, il arrive  donner le beau rle  un quasi facho.


La question n'est pas de savoir si les Catalans veulent leur indpendance de cette Espagne qui les martyrise depuis des centaines d'annes (tellement que c'est la rgion la plus riche du pays) et ce au nom d'un drapeau digne d'un tat croupion d'amrique du Sud. Evidemment que dans les conditions vues, le scrutin ne pouvait tre qu'irrgulier et sans valeur autre que consultative vu que les opposants  l'indpendance ne se sont pas dplacs.
Que Puidgemont soit un minable binoclar ne change rien  ce problme.

La question est de savoir si les tats-nations doivent accepter d'tre dpecs. Personnellement je ne le pense pas et s'il faut faire la "guerre" pour l'viter comme en Irlande du nord, soit. Sachant que c'est une guerre qui a t perdue par la Grande Bretagne. 

Donc le mieux restant  faire un rfrendum consultatoire comme pour la Corse sous Sarkozy.

----------


## BenoitM

> La question n'est pas de savoir si les Catalans veulent leur indpendance de cette Espagne qui les martyrise depuis des centaines d'annes (tellement que c'est la rgion la plus riche du pays) et ce au nom d'un drapeau digne d'un tat croupion d'amrique du Sud. Evidemment que dans les conditions vues, le scrutin ne pouvait tre qu'irrgulier et sans valeur autre que consultative vu que les opposants  l'indpendance ne se sont pas dplacs.
> Que Puidgemont soit un minable binoclar ne change rien  ce problme.
> 
> La question est de savoir si les tats-nations doivent accepter d'tre dpecs. Personnellement je ne le pense pas et s'il faut faire la "guerre" pour l'viter comme en Irlande du nord, soit. Sachant que c'est une guerre qui a t perdue par la Grande Bretagne. 
> 
> Donc le mieux restant  faire un rfrendum consultatoire comme pour la Corse sous Sarkozy.


Le seul problme c'est que les indpendantistes veulent que les entreprises espagnoles restent en Catalogne, veulent vendre leurs produits en Espagne, que les touristes continuent  dpenser leur argent chez eux  ::): 
Les Corses veulent surement avoir toujours l'argent de la France, avoir un traitement de faveur de la France, que les Franais viennent toujours dpenser leur argent chez eux :p
Les Anglais veulent toujours imposer leurs rgles  l'UE mais pas le contraire

Bref l'indpendance pour eux mais la dpendance pour nous  ::): 
Et puis on se rencontre de la ralit, les entreprises qui partent, une chute de l'conomie, et que finalement on est toujours dpendant  ::):

----------


## Zirak

> Et puis on se *rencontre* de la ralit


Vous allez finir par me tuer Jipt !  ::aie:: 

Je sais que je fais de sacres fautes aussi mais celle-l elle n'a pas t relue. ^^

On se *rend compte* de la ralit.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Vous allez finir par me tuer Jipt ! 
> 
> Je sais que je fais de sacres fautes aussi mais celle-l elle n'a pas t relue. ^^
> 
> On se *rend compte* de la ralit.


 ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

Catalogne :  Lindpendantisme a encore de beaux jours devant lui 



> La victoire des indpendantistes tait attendue : les derniers sondages leur donnaient la majorit, mme si celle-ci tait fragile. Toutefois, ce rsultat ne doit pas occulter le nouvel quilibre au sein du bloc indpendantiste, qui est la vritable surprise de ce scrutin : alors que la Gauche rpublicaine de Catalogne (ERC) tait majoritaire chez les indpendantistes depuis deux ans et que les sondages faisaient de ce parti le vainqueur attendu de llection, *celui-ci termine derrire Junts per Catalunya ( ensemble pour la Catalogne ), le groupe du prsident destitu, Carles Puigdemont*. Retour  la case dpart donc : M. Puigdemont pourrait tre rlu prsident de la Generalitat  sans pouvoir siger toutefois, du fait des poursuites judiciaires qui le visent  et, si le Parlement catalan ne renonce pas  lindpendance, Madrid pourrait utiliser  nouveau larticle 155 de la Constitution afin de reprendre le contrle sur ladministration de la Catalogne.


Ben l a va, il y a eu de la participation.

----------


## Invit

Un trs bon article de fond (disponible en entier !) sur la crise catalane : https://www.monde-diplomatique.fr/2017/11/BAUER/58050




> Mais doit-on stonner qu limage du systme des partis les institutions issues de la Constitution de 1978 se limitent  un compromis entre dmocratie et franquisme ? Les pres du texte cherchaient avant tout  viter que la guerre civile ne reprenne. Le projet recherchait par consquent une base situe entre le systme de caciques typique de lEspagne nationale-catholique et la dmocratie,  partir de laquelle basculer ensuite en  dmocratie pure   mesure que la socit irait de lavant. Au lieu de faire voluer le texte de 1978, le pays la au contraire sanctifi : depuis sa rdaction, lEspagne na pas repris le travail constituant, une promesse que sous-tendait pourtant la transition dmocratique.





> Dans ce contexte, le dfi catalan, qui se prsente comme un mouvement de scession, tire son nergie motrice du foss creus entre les Espagnols et leurs institutions, dun rejet de la corruption (pourtant aussi prsente en Catalogne quailleurs), sans oublier une hostilit particulire aux vestiges de labsolutisme, encore nombreux en Espagne, o le roi, lglise et les  grands  demeurent les principaux propritaires terriens du pays, et  ce titre bnficient des aides europennes au dveloppement des rgions (1,85 million deuros de subventions en 2003 pour feu la duchesse dAlbe).
> 
> La suspension du statut dautonomie de la Catalogne par le Tribunal constitutionnel en 2010 a constitu ltincelle qui a embras la plaine catalane.





> Un lment demeure troublant : pourquoi le roi est-il entr dans le jeu de la tension en sexprimant publiquement pour demander au gouvernement de M. Rajoy de  rtablir lordre constitutionnel  ? La Constitution encadre normalement les prises de parole du monarque, qui na pas dautorit sur les affaires de politique intrieure (son pre tait intervenu deux fois sur les ondes, mais jamais pour prendre parti). En agissant de la sorte, Felipe VI accrdite lide que la monarchie serait tombe dans lorbite du PP (dont elle navait jamais t bien loin). Le choix dune rhtorique agressive et dun dcor lourd de sous-entendus (le roi sest exprim devant le portrait de son anctre Charles III, qui imposa le castillan comme langue unique sur tout le territoire au XVIIIe sicle) a contribu  chauffer davantage les esprits.
> 
> La stratgie de la tension de M. Rajoy rpond davantage  un besoin de sauver son parti quau dsir de rgler la question catalane.

----------


## Ryu2000

Je viens de raliser un truc marrant, quand on demande au pro UE quel est lintrt de l'UE, souvent la rponse est "a empche les pays membre de se faire la guerre, sans l'UE on finirait probablement par dclarer la guerre  l'Allemagne comme d'habitude".

Le truc drle c'est que maintenant les divisions ont lieu  l'intrieur des pays.
Est-ce que sans l'UE il y aurait eu un rfrendum pour l'indpendance de l'cosse et un rfrendum pour lindpendance de la Catalogne ?
Il est impossible de le savoir, mais probablement que non.  ::P: 
L'UE met les peuples mal  l'aise.

----------


## BenoitM

> Est-ce que sans l'UE il y aurait eu un rfrendum pour l'indpendance de l'cosse et un rfrendum pour lindpendance de la Catalogne ?
> Il est impossible de le savoir, mais probablement que non. 
> L'UE met les peuples mal  l'aise.


Prends un livre d'histoire...  ::roll:: 

La guerre civile en Espagne datent d'avant l'UE...
En 1936, on ne parlait pas encore d'UE 

C'est fou ce que tu peut-tre inculte....

----------


## Ryu2000

> En 1936, on ne parlait pas encore d'UE


En 1936 peut tre mais l a n'a rien a voir, moi je parle de 2017.
Les annes 30 c'est une priode bien particulire galement...

Moi j'ai le sentiment que sans l'UE il y aurait moins de tension *aujourd'hui*.
Aujourd'hui certains mouvement indpendantiste deviennent plus fort.
Un peu comme les britanniques qui ont choisi de quitter l'UE par exemple. (c'est vaguement de l'indpendantisme)

----------


## BenoitM

> En 1936 peut tre mais l a n'a rien a voir, moi je parle de 2017.
> Les annes 30 c'est une priode bien particulire galement...
> 
> Moi j'ai le sentiment que sans l'UE il y aurait moins de tension *aujourd'hui*.
> Aujourd'hui certains mouvement indpendantiste deviennent plus fort.
> Un peu comme les britanniques qui ont choisi de quitter l'UE par exemple. (c'est vaguement de l'indpendantisme)


Tu as oubli de cit daesh, le rchauffement climatique, la neige

----------


## Ryu2000

Bon ben si vous voulez, l'UE n'a aucun rapport dans la monte de indpendantisme...
En attendant nous sommes dans une crise profonde et la malaise est palpable.

L'UE est loin d'avoir tenu ses promesses...
Bon aprs ce n'est pas de sa faute si il y a une crise mondiale non plus. (une crise dans un monde capitaliste c'est banal, a fait parti du cycle du capitalisme)
L'UE n'a rien fait pour aider, les pays de l'UE se font pitiner dessus par les USA et a va empirer.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Moi j'ai le sentiment que sans l'UE il y aurait moins de tension *aujourd'hui*.
> Aujourd'hui certains mouvement indpendantiste deviennent plus fort.
> Un peu comme les britanniques qui ont choisi de quitter l'UE par exemple. (c'est vaguement de l'indpendantisme)


Moi j'ai le sentiment qu'avant de l'ouvrir, tu devrais peut etre te renseigner un minimum sur ce que les indpendantistes catalans reprochent au gouvernement espagnol, parce que ces sentiments datent d'avant l'UE.

----------


## Ryu2000

> parce que ces sentiments datent d'avant l'UE.


Ouais mais l'UE a trs bien pu exacerber les tensions.
Parce que l'UE impose beaucoup de choses et notamment l'austrit.
L'UE cote chre  tout le monde.
Quand tu subis l'austrit tu peux t'nerver au bout d'un moment. (les indpendantistes ne ciblent pas le vrai problme)
Ce n'est pas toujours facile d'identifier l'ennemi.

En tout cas la plupart des indpendantistes catalans n'ont pas compris que l'UE tait une partie du problme (ils ont essay de demander de l'aide  l'UE...).

----------


## ddoumeche

> Le seul problme c'est que les indpendantistes veulent que les entreprises espagnoles restent en Catalogne, veulent vendre leurs produits en Espagne, que les touristes continuent  dpenser leur argent chez eux 
> Les Corses veulent surement avoir toujours l'argent de la France, avoir un traitement de faveur de la France, que les Franais viennent toujours dpenser leur argent chez eux :p
> Les Anglais veulent toujours imposer leurs rgles  l'UE mais pas le contraire
> 
> Bref l'indpendance pour eux mais la dpendance pour nous 
> Et puis on se rencontre de la ralit, les entreprises qui partent, une chute de l'conomie, et que finalement on est toujours dpendant


Oui ils veulent le beurre et l'argent du beurre, mais ne sont pas prt  se salir les mains comme les irlandais... et eux il savent ce qu'est la perscution, ils ont quand mme subi l'occupation britannique pendant des centaines d'annes et mme une famine terrible au XIXme sicle. C'est le genre de chose qui laisse des traces.

En fait les catalans sont de sales enfants gts incapables de se battre pour leur libert, mais sans doute encourags par la coterie globaliste, Allemagne en tte.

La cterie a choisit le mauvais cheval, comme  son habitude. Et ne vous faites d'illusions, grands gamins crdules que vous tes, l'Allemagne a le mme genre de projets pour nous: _Divide et impera_




> Je viens de raliser un truc marrant, quand on demande au pro UE quel est lintrt de l'UE, souvent la rponse est "a empche les pays membre de se faire la guerre, sans l'UE on finirait probablement par dclarer la guerre  l'Allemagne comme d'habitude".


Voila des flatulences intellectuelles de vieille femme : il ne nous est pas possible aujourd'hui de dclarer la guerre  l'Allemagne et vice versa.
Et ce n'est pas une habitude puisque c'est l'Allemagne qui a commence en 1914.

----------


## BenoitM

> Et ce n'est pas une habitude puisque c'est l'Allemagne qui a commence en 1914.


Je commente pas le reste mais il va falloir relire tes cours d'histoire...

Guerre franco allemande de 1870 et le petit Napolon

----------


## ddoumeche

> Je commente pas le reste mais il va falloir relire tes cours d'histoire...
> 
> Guerre franco allemande de 1870 et le petit Napolon


Tu as du lire ma phrase hors contexte, donc je reformule : en 1914, la guerre nous a t dclare par l'Allemagne.

Et pourquoi ne commentes-tu pas le reste ?

----------


## BenoitM

> Tu as du lire ma phrase hors contexte, donc je reformule : en 1914, la guerre nous a t dclare par l'Allemagne.
> 
> Et pourquoi ne commentes-tu pas le reste ?


Parce que je n'ai rien compris  ton charabia (comme la plus part du temps).
Que les catalans se sont battu contre Franco..
Que je vois pas le rapport avec l'Allemagne.

Bon c'est un  priori, j'ai souvent l'impression que pour les gens il n'y a que les deux guerres mondiale et rien avant... Le mot commenc m'a fait penser que tu mettais les dbut des guerres Franco-"Germanique"  la 1er guerre mondiale et donc je voulais rappeler qu'il y avait eu des guerres avant et que l'agresseur n'tait pas toujours les "germains"  ::): 

Un petit lien "humoristique" Barcelone n'est pas la catalogne
Ou comment certains Barcelonais  retourne les arguments des "pros" indpendants.




> Jordi Sol, eurodput indpendantiste de la Gauche rpublicaine de Catalogne (ERC), a par exemple ragi en stigmatisant des "btises fanatiques qui promeuvent la fracture sociale" tout en soulignant l'interdiction de crer de nouvelles rgions autonomes promulgue dans la Constitution... espagnole.


Et un indpendantiste qui utilise la constitution espagnole  ::roll::  pour dire qu'une telle chose n'est pas possible alors que lui mme viole cette mme constitution :p

----------


## Ryu2000

Vous scotchez sur un dtail...
Je vais reformuler ma phrase :
Les pros UE utilisent comme argument : "L'UE empche les tats membres de se faire la guerre".
Voil.

Pendant le 20ime sicle il y a eu 2 conflits majeur au sein de l'Europe et l ils disent "grce  l'UE nous n'avons pas fait de troisime guerre mondiale !".
Sauf que rien ne permet de savoir si les choses auraient t diffrentes sans l'UE...

Et si j'ai cit l'Allemagne, c'est parce qu' deux reprises elle a commencer  tre trop forte et des guerres ont eu lieu pour l'en empcher.

----------


## Invit

> Et si j'ai cit l'Allemagne, c'est parce qu' deux reprises elle a commencer  tre trop forte et des guerres ont eu lieu pour l'en empcher.


 ::weird::  ?

Tu parles des 2 GM ? On a fait la guerre  l'Allemagne car elle devenait trop forte ?  ::lol::

----------


## Zirak

> Vous scotchez sur un dtail...
> Je vais reformuler ma phrase :
> Les pros UE utilisent comme argument : "L'UE empche les tats membres de se faire la guerre".
> Voil.
> 
> Pendant le 20ime sicle il y a eu 2 conflits majeur au sein de l'Europe et l ils disent "grce  l'UE nous n'avons pas fait de troisime guerre mondiale !".
> Sauf que rien ne permet de savoir si les choses auraient t diffrentes sans l'UE...


Et a fonctionne dans les deux sens hein ! 

Rien ne permet de savoir si cela aurait t pire (au niveau des conflits) sans l'UE, ou si cela aurait t mieux (niveau conomique par exemple, vu que c'est un de tes gros points) sans elle.

Donc tous tes "il faut sortir de l'UE, a ira mieux" et tout ton blabla, encore une fois, c'est du vent. 

En plus quel rapport entre une 3me guerre mondiale, et empcher un conflit entre 2 tats membres ? L'un n'empche pas l'autre, dans l'absolu, on pourrait trs bien avoir un conflit "mondial" avec tous les membres de l'UE du mme ct hein. 

l'UE empche effectivement un conflit entre tats membres, mais je ne vois pas en quoi cela empcherait un conflit mondial, et o tu as t cherch cela ? 





> Et si j'ai cit l'Allemagne, c'est parce qu' deux reprises elle a commencer  tre trop forte et *des guerres ont eu lieu pour l'en empcher*.


Euh lol ? 

Srieux, fallait moins pioncer en cours, ou alors ouvre plus de livres...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Donc tous tes "il faut sortir de l'UE, a ira mieux" et tout ton blabla, encore une fois, c'est du vent.


Il n'y aurait jamais du y avoir d'UE  la base, c'tait une mauvaise ide.
Ou alors un truc beaucoup plus lger que a.




> L'un n'empche pas l'autre, dans l'absolu, on pourrait trs bien avoir un conflit "mondial" avec tous les membres de l'UE du mme ct hein.


Jespre bien que lors de la troisime guerre mondiale nous ne serons pas tous du mme ct.




> l'UE empche effectivement un conflit entre tats membres, mais je ne vois pas en quoi cela empcherait un conflit mondial, et o tu as t cherch cela ?


J'ai dis :
1. Les pro UE disent que l'UE empche les guerres entre tats membres
2. Les 2 guerres mondiales ont eu lieu entre pays europens
Et j'ai mal formul une phrase.




> Srieux, fallait moins pioncer en cours, ou alors ouvre plus de livres...


Parce que vous vous tes bas sur la version officielle.
Ma vision est une interprtation valable.

De toute faon la version officielle du dbut de la premire guerre mondiale, ne tient pas debout.
C'est pas assassin un archiduc  Sarajevo qui va dmarrer une guerre...

La phrase "Le vainqueur crit l'histoire" signifie entre autre, qu' la fin de la guerre le vainqueur peut raconter ce qu'il veut a deviendra la version officielle.

L'Allemagne tait en miette en 1933 et elle tait nettement plus forte en 1939, il faudrait tudier ce qu'on fait les allemands pour relever le pays aussi efficacement.
Et sinon, niveau vnement relle qu'on ne voit pas  l'cole :
1938, confrence d'Evian : quand les rfugis juifs furent abandonns



> 1938. L'Europe fait face  une vague de rfugis. Les lois antijuives allemandes et lannexion de lAutriche rendent intenables la situation de quelque 750.000 juifs de ces deux pays. Mme si on ne parle pas encore de solution finale tout est fait pour les faire partir. En 1938, le quart de la population juive, soit environ 150.000 personnes, avait dj quitt l'Allemagne ou l'Autriche, selon lEncyclopdie de la Shoah.


Aujourd'hui on entend tout le monde dire qu'il faut faire un gros effort pour accueillir les rfugis.
Mais  l'poque les mmes en avait rien  foutre.

Les USA se plaignaient de voir trop de rfugis juifs arriver.
Il y a eu une confrence pour savoir qui allait en accueillir et personne en a accept.
Si a c'tait pass autrement il n'y aurait pas eu de solution final...

----------


## Zirak

> J'ai dis :
> 1. Les pro UE disent que l'UE empche les guerres entre tats membres
> 2. *Les 2 guerres mondiales ont eu lieu entre pays europens*
> Et j'ai mal formul une phrase.


Ou pas, au mieux a a commenc en Europe, mais je doute fortement que les USA, la Russie, le Japon, etc. soient des pays europens.





> Parce que vous vous tes bas sur la version officielle.
> Ma vision est une interprtation valable.


Lol





> De toute faon la version officielle du dbut de la seconde guerre mondiale, ne tient pas debout.
> *C'est pas assassin un archiduc  Sarajevo qui va dmarrer une guerre...*


Ah ? 

Tu sais que des conflits ont dmarr pour moins que a hein...

Donc oui, cet assassinat n'a pas dclench une guerre mondiale car au dpart, le conflit n'tait pas mondial hein, tout le monde ne s'est pas dit d'un coup "tiens, si on se foutait tous sur la gueule  cause de l'archiduc ?" (surtout que lui, c'tait pour la premire, pas la 2me, je rpte, fallait moins pioncer ou ouvrir plus de livres...).

C'est devenu un conflit mondial au fil des vnements quand de plus en plus de pays se sont incrusts pour une raison X ou Y.





> La phrase "Le vainqueur crit l'histoire" signifie entre autre, qu' la fin de la guerre le vainqueur peut raconter ce qu'il veut a deviendra la version officielle.


Sur le fond oui, maintenant, vu que tu ne comprends pas ce que tu lis, et que tu en dduis ce que tu veux, j'ai envie de dire qu'on se fou de qui a crit quoi, car tu auras toujours une autre version.  ::ptdr:: 





> Aujourd'hui on entend tout le monde dire qu'il faut faire un gros effort pour accueillir les rfugis.
> Mais  l'poque *les mmes* en avait rien  foutre.


99,99% des gens qui disent qu'il faut faire un effort pour accueillir les rfugis,  l'poque, soit ils n'taient pas ns, soit c'taient des enfants, donc oui forcment, ils n'en avaient rien  foutre... Essais au moins de troller de faon un peu moins obvious.





> Les USA se plaignaient de voir trop de rfugis juifs arriver.
> Il y a eu une confrence pour savoir qui allait en accueillir et personne en a accept.
> *Si a c'tait pass autrement il n'y aurait pas eu de solution final...*


Mais tu oublies que ce sont les vainqueurs qui ont crit l'histoire, ces vilains mchants menteurs d'amricains avec leurs petits suiveurs de franais, ils ont bien entendu menti, la solution finale n'a pas eu lieu en vrai.  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> Parce que vous vous tes bas sur la version officielle.
> Ma vision est une interprtation valable.


Ta vision n'a rien de valable, tu vas pas refaire l'histoire pour te donner raison...




> De toute faon la version officielle du dbut de la seconde guerre mondiale, ne tient pas debout.
> C'est pas assassin un archiduc  Sarajevo qui va dmarrer une guerre...


Au dernire nouvelle, l'assassinat de l'archiduc de Sarajevo a entran la premire guerre mondiale, pas la deuxime.
Et encore, c'est surtout d aux nombres importants d'alliances entre les diffrents pays que cet vnement a pris une telle tournure.




> La phrase "Le vainqueur crit l'histoire" signifie entre autre, qu' la fin de la guerre le vainqueur peut raconter ce qu'il veut a deviendra la version officielle.


Sa veut surtout dire que le vainqueur crira l'histoire en montrant qu'il est le "bien" et qu'il a vaincu le "mal".

----------


## Bubu017

> Il n'y aurait jamais du y avoir d'UE  la base, c'tait une mauvaise ide.
> Ou alors un truc beaucoup plus lger que a.


C'est vrai qu'essayer de construire quelque chose ensemble afin d'tre unis et d'viter de se foutre sur la gueule c'tait une mauvaise ide.
Tu peux ne pas aimer l'UE de maintenant mais  l'origine c'tait pour tre plus forts ensemble et arrter d'tre des connards gostes comme certains le sont actuellement.

----------


## halaster08

> 2. Les 2 guerres *mondiales* ont eu lieu *entre pays europens*
> 
> Ma vision est une interprtation *valable*.


Rien que pour a permet nous d'en douter.

----------


## Invit

> L'Allemagne tait en miette en 1933 et elle tait nettement plus forte en 1939, il faudrait tudier ce qu'on fait les allemands pour relever le pays aussi efficacement.


Pour a, on connait dj la rponse, l'armement d'un pays, a donne du travail  :;): 

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Troisi...u_ch%C3%B4mage




> Si a c'tait pass autrement il n'y aurait pas eu de solution final...


Oui c'est une vidence, si Hitler n'tait pas n par exemple...  ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Au dernire nouvelle, l'assassinat de l'archiduc de Sarajevo a entran la premire guerre mondiale, pas la deuxime.


C'tait un lapsus je me suis juste tromp de mot...




> 99,99% des gens qui disent qu'il faut faire un effort pour accueillir les rfugis,  l'poque, soit ils n'taient pas ns, soit c'taient des enfants, donc oui forcment, ils n'en avaient rien  foutre....


Les mmes "pays" pas les mmes "personnes".

Si pendant la confrence d'vian, les pays prsents avaient accept daccueillir des rfugis juifs, il n'y aurait pas eu de juifs en camps de concentration par la suite.
Du coup les allemands ont du se dire  l'poque "Ah ben vous voyez personne ne veut des juifs !".
Avant 1945 beaucoup de gens taient critique envers l'lite juive, a n'existe plus depuis.

D'ailleurs a rappelle vaguement, un livre qu'on peut acheter au mmorial de la shoah :
Anthologie des propos contre les juifs et le sionisme
ONPC : Fausse polmique autour dune prface de Yann Moix



> Paul-Eric Blanrue avait mme t invit par le salon des crivains du Bnai Brith en 2007 *pour prsenter son livre, que le Mmorial de la Shoah prsente mme sur son site*.





> Pour a, on connait dj la rponse, l'armement d'un pays, a donne du travail


Ouais mais d'o venait l'argent ?

Moi je pensais plus  quelque chose comme a :
Franis Delaisi - La Rvolution europenne




> Oui c'est une vidence, si Hitler n'tait pas n par exemple...


Vous inversez le truc.
Ce n'est pas Hitler qui a invent l'anti judasme, c'tait juste un thme  la mode  l'poque.
Mme sans Hitler peut tre que a aurait fini pareille.
Dans l'histoire de l'Europe, c'est pas la seule fois o un pays essaie de se dbarrasser des juifs. (par contre c'est la dernire, a n'arrivera plus jamais)
L'Antismitisme, son histoire et ses causes



> Bernard Lazare (1865-1903) fut le premier des dreyfusards. Grande figure du judasme franais, il fut un temps proche de Herzl sans jamais pour autant se dpartir de ses convictions anarchistes. L'Antismitisme, son histoire et ses causes est l'ouvrage fondamental de Lazare, dans lequel il s'emploie  penser le rapport des juifs au politique.


LEurope sacharne sur les juifs depuis 2100 ans
En fait le lien que je cherche depuis le dbut c'est a :

Expulsion des Juifs



> Dbutant aux premiers temps de leur histoire et participant  la cration de la diaspora juive, les expulsions deviennent au Moyen ge lune des mesures anti-juives les plus frquentes, dont les motivations sont autant thologiques, quconomiques et politiques. Selon Raul Hilberg, lexpulsion des Juifs est ltape suivant logiquement les diverses politiques dostracisation des Juifs et prcdant la mesure ultime,  savoir leur tentative d'extermination.

----------


## Invit

> Si pendant la confrence d'vian, les pays prsents avaient accept daccueillir des rfugis juifs, il n'y aurait pas eu de juifs en camps de concentration par la suite.
> Du coup les allemands ont du se dire  l'poque "Ah ben vous voyez personne ne veut des juifs !".


 :8O:   :8O:   :8O: 

[EDIT] Tu connais Mein Kampf ? Lis le bouquin et regarde quand il l'a crit...

----------


## Zirak

> Les mmes "pays" pas les mmes "personnes".


Bah les temps et les personnes changent justement, encore heureux que la vision des gens ait un peu volu en presque 80 ans... 

Tu crois que tous les pays ont gard le mme discours tout au long de leur histoire ? 


Et donc justement, si je reste sur ton raisonnement, les USA aurait d accueillir les juifs pour viter qu'il se fasse massacrer ici, alors pourquoi tu rle en permanence que l'UE nous oblige  accueillir les syriens aujourd'hui ? Tu voudrais qu'on les laisse chez eux, et qu'ils se fassent tuer ? 

Encore une belle preuve d'inconstance dans tes propos, tu dis blanc ou noir suivant comment a t'arrange.

----------


## ManusDei

> Tu connais Mein Kampf ? Lis le bouquin et regarde quand il l'a crit...


C'est un fake crit par la propagande illuminati, vritable ennemi d'Hitler !

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et donc justement, si je reste sur ton raisonnement, les USA aurait d accueillir les juifs pour viter qu'il se fasse massacrer ici, alors pourquoi tu rle en permanence que l'UE nous oblige  accueillir les syriens aujourd'hui ? Tu voudrais qu'on les laisse chez eux, et qu'il se fasse tuer ?


a n'a aucun rapport.
Alors dj qu'est-ce que les migrants ?
Ce sont des Soudanais, des rythrens, des Afghans, etc...
Syrie, Erythre, Afghanistan ce que fuient migrants et rfugis



> La majorit des personnes entres illgalement en Europe proviennent de pays en guerre ou sous rgime totalitaire.


Mais imaginons qu'on parle vraiment des syriens.
Qui sont les rfugis Syriens ?
Ce sont des gens qui quittent leur pays parce qu'ils ont peur de se faire tuer par les rebelles ou les terroristes.

On aide les rebelles en Syrie depuis le dbut.
Donc c'est de notre faute si les Syriens fuient leur pays.
Si les rebelles n'avaient pas autant de soutien il y a longtemps que la paix serait revenu.

===
Il n'y a pas d'analogie faisable entre les juifs en Allemagne et les Syriens en Syrie.
Les allemands avaient cibl une communaut, ce qui n'est pas le cas en Syrie.
Le gouvernement Syrien ne s'est jamais dit "les syriens posent problme il faudrait les envoyer  Madagascar".
Plan Madagascar



> Le plan Madagascar tait un projet du Troisime Reich visant  dporter quatre millions de Juifs d'Allemagne, de ses pays allis et de ses territoires conquis,  Madagascar, alors colonie franaise. Ce plan ne fut jamais appliqu.


La France aide les rebelles, mais la France n'aidait pas le NSDAP.
Il faudrait chercher qui finanait le Parti national-socialiste des travailleurs allemands.
Wall Street et l'ascension de Hitler

===
Si on avait pris le nombre total de juifs  accueillir divis par le nombre de nation susceptibles de les accueillir, a aurait t jouable.
On aurait pas t submerg.
Au max c'tait 750 000 individus...

L'Allemagne a accueilli plus de 1,5 million de rfugis en 2015




> Tu connais Mein Kampf ? Lis le bouquin et regarde quand il l'a crit...


J'ai paraphras l'article :



> Un seul pays fait exception : la Rpublique dominicaine, dans les Antilles, dont le dictateur Trujillo souhaite  blanchir  la population avec l'importation de quelques milliers de Juifs allemands ; cette offre quivoque est repousse.
> 
> La presse allemande, triomphante, titre au lendemain de la confrence :  *Juifs  vendre ; mme  bas prix, personne nen veut !* . Hitler, dans les jours qui suivent, ne se prive pas de dauber sur cet chec : * C'tait honteux de voir les dmocraties dgouliner de piti pour le Peuple juif et rester de marbre quand il s'agit vraiment d'aider les Juifs !*

----------


## Bubu017

Tu ne penses pas qu'il peut y en avoir qui fuit aussi le rgime ? Accessoirement

Sinon pour le plan Madagascar il on regarde les dates c'est envisag srieusement en 1940 donc si  ce moment l la France aidait les allemands.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu ne penses pas qu'il peut y en avoir qui fuit aussi le rgime ? Accessoirement


Peut tre une infime minorit.
Mais il y en a beaucoup plus qui soutiennent le gouvernement et l'arme syrienne.




> Sinon pour le plan Madagascar il on regarde les dates c'est envisag srieusement en 1940 donc si  ce moment l la France aidait les allemands.


Dans le roman national,  ce moment l la France c'tait la rsistante.
La partie occup n'tait plus la France, c'tait lAllemagne, c'est un peu le principe de l'occupation.
Tout ce qu'a fait le rgime de Vichy c'tait l'Allemagne et pas la France.

----------


## halaster08

> Dans le roman national,  ce moment l la France c'tait la rsistante.


Continue de vivre dans ton roman, en attendant dans la vraie vie, oui la France a (en partie) collaborer.

----------


## Charvalos

Je vais dire a ici (mme si j'aurais pu le dire sur quasiment tous les autres sujets) mais : c'est moi ou cette partie du forum devient juste insupportable  lire ?

----------


## Zirak

> *a n'a aucun rapport.
> Alors dj qu'est-ce que les migrants ?
> Ce sont des Soudanais, des rythrens, des Afghans, etc...*
> Syrie, Erythre, Afghanistan ce que fuient migrants et rfugis
> 
> *Mais imaginons qu'on parle vraiment des syriens.*


Premier mot du titre de l'article que TU fournis : Syrie.

 ::aie:: 

Ca devient clinique  ce niveau l mdr





> snip


Je ne rebondis mme pas sur le reste, puisque tu reste sur tes positions de Assad est un gentil ador par tout son peuple, les rfugis ne font que fuir les terroristes et les rebelles, alors que je t'ai montr lien  l'appui, qu'une plus grosse proportion des rfugis prfrerait retourner en Syrie si Assad n'tait plus l, qu'y retourner sans Daesh.

Sans mme parler des liens te montrant que le rgime avait fait plus de morts que les rebelles ou que les terroristes. 

Mais oui, continue de faire l'autruche et de croire que c'est un saint, et que le problme ne vient que des autres pays.


Idem sur ce que tu racontes sur la priode de Vichy / 2me guerre mondiale. Il te manque qu'un entonnoir en alu sur la tte srieusement.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Premier mot du titre de l'article que TU fournis : Syrie.


Dans les camps de migrants les syriens ne sont pas les plus nombreux.

J'aurai pu mettre ce lien, il n'est pas question de Syrien :
Un campement de plus de 2 000 migrants vacu dans le nord de Paris
Ou a :
Violente bagarre entre migrants sous le pont de Stalingrad  Paris




> tu reste sur tes positions de Assad est un gentil ador par tout son peuple, les rfugis ne font que fuir les terroristes et les rebelles, alors que je t'ai montr lien  l'appui, qu'une plus grosse proportion des rfugis prfrerait retourner en Syrie si Assad n'tait plus l, qu'y retourner sans Daesh.


Je m'en fous des rfugis, je m'intresse aux Syriens qui ont choisi de rester du ct du gouvernement Syrien, mme si ils subissent les attaques des rebelles.
Et si ils prfrent vraiment Daesh  Assad, qu'ils aillent vivre avec Daesh...




> Sans mme parler des liens te montrant que le rgime avait fait plus de morts que les rebelles ou que les terroristes.


Si les sources sont aussi fiable que l'Observatoire syrien des droits de l'homme (un gars seul qui vit  Londres) a ne veut rien dire.

Le gouvernement et les mdias veulent faire passer Assad pour un terrible dictateur qui massacre son peuple, alors que dans la ralit ce n'est pas a du tout.
Je ne comprend pas comment vous pouvez dfendre les rebelles et les terroristes tant donn que les 2 sont des groupes islamistes radicaux.
Au moins le gouvernement actuel dfend les minorits religieuse.
Sous Assad la Syrie est laque, au mains des rebelles et terroristes a deviendrait un pays beaucoup moins tolrant.

Donc pensez bien ce que vous voulez.
Si vous trouvez que les rebelles/terroristes sont super gentil et qu'Assad est un terrible dictateur, c'est bien pour vous.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Donc pensez bien ce que vous voulez.
> Si vous trouvez que les rebelles/terroristes sont super gentil et qu'Assad est un terrible dictateur, c'est bien pour vous.


Et je te retourne l'ide. Penses bien ce que tu veux. Mais, si tu pouvais dverser ta pense sur un autre forum, a nous ferait des vacances. Merci !

----------


## Zirak

> Dans les camps de migrants les syriens ne sont pas les plus nombreux.
> 
> J'aurai pu mettre ce lien, il n'est pas question de Syrien :
> Un campement de plus de 2 000 migrants vacu dans le nord de Paris
> Ou a :
> Violente bagarre entre migrants sous le pont de Stalingrad  Paris


Quel rapport ? Bien sr que les Syriens ne sont pas majoritaires dans les camps, puisque cela fait des annes que ces camps se remplissent sans que l'on fasse quoi que ce soit pour ces gens en dehors de dtruire les camps en question et les laisser dormir dehors.

Mais encore une fois, il faut que tu arrte de confondre des rfugis (qui fuient la guerre), et des migrants (qui en gnral viennent pour avoir un meilleur train de vie). La tu comparais avec les juifs pendant la guerre, ils taient des rfugis pas des migrants, donc si la comparaison avec les syriens tient la route, puisque tu parlais des USA qui n'avait pas accueilli les rfugis juifs (ils ne fuyaient pas par plaisir hein). 





> Je m'en fous des rfugis, je m'intresse aux Syriens qui ont choisi de rester du ct du gouvernement Syrien, mme si ils subissent les attaques des rebelles.


Bah a c'est un autre sous-groupe, auquel tu peux trs bien t'intresser, y'a pas de soucis, mais vient pas dire que les rfugis sont ceci ou cela ou pense ceci ou cela, alors que tu n'en sais strictement rien et que tu confonds rfugis et migrants.





> Si les sources sont aussi fiable que l'Observatoire syrien des droits de l'homme (un gars seul qui vit  Londres) a ne veut rien dire.


Ce que j'aime c'est que ce mec vous sert  dnigrer TOUTES les sources qui ne vont pas dans votre sens, alors que vous tes incapables de prouver que vos sources sont plus fiables, ni mme que ce mec en question n'est pas fiable. 

Alors j'en sais rien si l'OSDH raconte de la merde ou pas, mais sa position gographique n'a rien  voir la-dedans en tous cas, il a beau habiter  Londres, a empche pas qu'il pourrait avoir des contacts sur place, tu n'en sais rien. 

Et de toutes faons, les chiffres que je t'avais apport ne venait pas de l'OSDH mais de Mdecins sans frontires et d'Amnesty International.





> Le gouvernement et les mdias veulent faire passer Assad pour un terrible dictateur qui massacre son peuple, alors que dans la ralit ce n'est pas a du tout.


Ralit qui ne reste que ton point de vue bas sur rien.





> Je ne comprend pas comment vous pouvez dfendre les rebelles et les terroristes tant donn que les 2 sont des groupes islamistes radicaux.


Euh, t'en a pas marre de tout inventer en permanence ?

Cites moi un message de n'importe qui sur ce forum dfendant les terroristes. 

Rien que pour ma part, je toujours essay de te faire faire la distinction car :

- physiquement sur le terrain, c'est 2 groupes diffrents.
- au niveau de la chronologie du conflit, au dpart les terroristes n'taient pas l, et les "rebelles" n'taient pas ce qu'ils sont aujourd'hui.





> Au moins le gouvernement actuel dfend les minorits religieuse.
> Sous Assad la Syrie est laque, au mains des rebelles et terroristes *a deviendrait un pays beaucoup moins tolrant.*


Oui mais comme vous le dites si bien rgulirement, on s'en fou, c'est chez eux, c'est pas notre problme, cela ne nous regarde pas.

Si la majorit du peuple syrien prfre lire ou mettre au pouvoir un islamiste radical  la place d'Assad, en quoi a te regarde ? 

Comme je te l'ai dj dit X fois, je ne suis pas contre Assad, ou pour les rebelles (et encore moins pour les terroristes), je me fiche de qui dirige la-bas, en revanche, je ne peux pas te laisser dire qu'Assad est un saint, que les rebelles et les terroristes c'est un seul et mme groupe qui veut exactement la mme chose (oui, il y a des choses sur lesquelles ils sont proches sur certains points, mais ils ne sont pas en accord sur tout), etc. etc.

Et puis surtout comment peut-on dire que rebelles = terroristes, quand sur le terrain, les deux groupes se battent l'un contre l'autre ? 

Bref, y'a genre 15 groupes diffrents qui se battent sur place (en comptant la coalition internationale, la Russie, Isral, la Turquie, l'Iran, et autres), donc tu simplifies dans ta tte si tu veux si a t'aide  mieux comprendre, mais ne vient pas raconter n'importe quoi ici, merci.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Comme je te l'ai dj dit X fois, je ne suis pas contre Assad, ou pour les rebelles (et encore moins pour les terroristes), je me fiche de qui dirige la-bas


Bon alors si c'est a, a va.

Mais souvent rebelle et terroriste se sont mlang, ils doivent plus souvent s'allier contre le gouvernement Syrien que se battre entre eux.
Laurent Fabius a dit "le Front al-Nosra fait du bon boulot".
 l'poque on nous disait qu'al-Nosra tait un groupe rebelle, alors qu'al-Nosra c'est un sous groupe d'al-Qaeda.
Depuis je me mfie quand on me parle de rebelle.
*Quelle est la diffrence entre un groupe rebelle et un groupe terroriste en Syrie ?*
Les deux veulent renverser le pouvoir.
Les deux utilisent des armes et font des morts mme chez les civils.
Les deux sont islamistes.

Vous dites que les rythrens et les soudanais sont des migrants et pas des rfugis, mais qu'est-ce qu'il ce passe chez eux pour qu'ils quittent tous leur pays ?
Il y a peut tre un problme chez eux.

----------


## Invit

> Il y a peut tre un problme chez eux.


Non c'est juste que la vie est trop belle chez eux,  un moment, tu te lasses...

----------


## Zirak

> Mais souvent rebelle et terroriste se sont mlang, ils doivent plus souvent s'allier contre le gouvernement Syrien que se battre entre eux.


Non.

C'est ce que tu n'arrives toujours pas  comprendre, la Syrie n'est pas un front entre 2 camps avec le gouvernement d'un ct et les autres de l'autre. 

Y'a plus de 15 groupes diffrents  se battre, avec des fois, des trucs un peu contre nature, avec des pays qui sont presque  la fois allis et ennemis en mme temps, typiquement, la Russie et la Turquie sont du ct d'Assad, mais  ct de a, la Russie aide les Kurdes, qui sont les ennemis de la Turquie (enfin qui se font massacrer par la Turquie), et en gnral, un alli qui aide ton "ennemi", je ne suis pas sr que tu le considre vraiment comme un alli. 

Bref, quand ce conflit sera fini, certains qui sont "dans le mme camp" actuellement, pourront trs bien se tirer dans les pattes sans aucuns soucis. 

Mais actuellement des gens peuvent tre "allis" ou "ennemis" avec deux camps diffrents qui se tapent dessus, tout en en tapant 2 ou 3 camps diffrents de leur propre ct...  ::aie:: 





> *Quelle est la diffrence entre un groupe rebelle et un groupe terroriste en Syrie ?*
> Les deux veulent renverser le pouvoir.
> Les deux utilisent des armes et font des morts mme chez les civils.
> Les deux sont islamistes.


Encore une fois, cela dpend du moment du conflit auquel tu te rfres, car la aussi, c'est plus ou moins compliqu.

Au dpart, c'tait beaucoup plus distinct, les "rebelles", c'tait une partie du peuple qui manifestait contre Assad dans la suite des printemps arabes du Maghreb. Assad le gentil a fait tuer un peu plus de 2000 personnes parmi ceux qui se rvoltait (j'en sais rien si les manifestants taient islamistes radicaux ou non), et a dclar que ceux qui s'opposait  lui taient des ennemis voir des terroristes et a s'est transform en guerre civile.

Aprs entre lui qui a relach des mecs de prisons (des frres musulmans si je ne m'abuse) pour infiltrer les rebelles, + les groupes djihadistes qui ont un peu fait pareil, + l'armement par les autres pays, c'est vrai que c'est devenu un peu nimp. Aprs de ton point de vue, les diffrences sont peut-tre trop faibles et tu prfres faire de gros amalgames pour te simplifier la vie mais typiquement :

- les rebelles ne font pas d'attentats  l'tranger
- Daech ne s'arrtera pas  la Syrie le cas chant
- ils ont beau tous tre islamistes, je ne suis pas vraiment sr qu'ils aient tous vraiment exactement la mme religion (entre les sunnites, les chiites, les dissensions au sein d'une mme confession d'un groupe  l'autre, etc. etc.) 

Bref, y'a surement d'autres diffrences, mais comme de toutes faons, tu resteras sur tes positions de rebelles = terroristes, je ne vais pas perdre plus de temps  lister des trucs pour rien.





> Vous dites que les rythrens et les soudanais sont des migrants et pas des rfugis,


Non. J'ai dit qu'il ne fallait pas confondre les deux termes, et qu'en l'occurrence les syriens sont des rfugis et non des migrants. 





> *mais qu'est-ce qu'il ce passe chez eux pour qu'ils quittent tous leur pays ?*
> Il y a peut tre un problme chez eux.


Tu pose la question alors que tu as post un lien sens expliquer ce que fuyait les gens de ces pays ce midi ?  ::roll:: 

Extrait de ton propre lien :




> Erythre : un rgime totalitaire
> La situation de lErythre est moins connue. Ce nest pas seulement un pays en voie de dveloppement, dont le PIB tait class au 168e rang mondial (sur plus de 220) et les habitants pourraient  simplement  chercher une vie meilleure.* Cest aussi et surtout la pire dictature du continent africain*, avec un rgime totalitaire ayant dvelopp une surveillance de masse de la population et une rpression systmatique de toute contestation. *La  Core du Nord africaine*  est dirige par Issayas Afeworki, ancien hros de la guerre dindpendance contre lEthiopie, obtenue en 1993.
> 
> Les milliers dErythrens qui parviennent  fuir le pays doivent faire face  de nombreux dangers, * commencer par une police qui a pour mission de  tirer pour tuer  aux frontires et de sanctionner durement les familles de celles et ceux qui osent partir.*



D'ailleurs, ton lien te fait mentir  nouveau quand tu disais que les syriens n'taient pas les plus nombreux  arriver :




> Les Syriens, premire nationalit  affluer vers l'Europe depuis deux ans

----------


## BenoitM

> Je vais dire a ici (mme si j'aurais pu le dire sur quasiment tous les autres sujets) mais : c'est moi ou cette partie du forum devient juste insupportable  lire ?


A premire vue les administrateurs prfrent ne pas modrer les trolls a fait du trafic sur le site...
Jusqu' ce que tous les autres soient lasss...

----------


## Ryu2000

> - les rebelles ne font pas d'attentats  l'tranger
> - Daech ne s'arrtera pas  la Syrie le cas chant
> - ils ont beau tous tre islamistes, je ne suis pas vraiment sr qu'ils aient tous vraiment exactement la mme religion (entre les sunnites, les chiites, les dissensions au sein d'une mme confession d'un groupe  l'autre, etc. etc.)


Ouais donc la diffrence principale c'est le rayon d'action, certains ce concentrent sur la Syrie alors que d'autres peuvent attaquer n'importe o.




> Tu pose la question alors que tu as post un lien sens expliquer ce que fuyait les gens de ces pays ce midi ? 
> 
> Extrait de ton propre lien :


Ok, donc lrythre est la pire dictature d'Afrique.
Donc pourquoi nous n'intervenons pas l-bas ?
Pourquoi on aide les rebelles en Syrie (alors que ce n'est pas le pire gouvernement) mais qu'on laisse faire en rythre ?

*C'est compltement hypocrite*.
J'en ai marre du mensonge "on intervient pour aider un peuple qui souffre" c'est des conneries !
Faut arrter avec a.
On aide aucun peuple en ralit.

Vous pensez que les Libyens sont mieux sans Mouammar Kadhafi  ?
Que les Irakiens sont mieux sans Saddam Hussein ?
Que les Syriens seraient mieux sans Bachar el-Assad ?
Chaque intervention est men pour d'autres raisons (l pour les deux premier c'tait  cause d'une monnaie bas sur l'or et les amricains ne peuvent pas tolrer a).

La France est pote avec bien pire (Qatar, Arabie Saoudite, Bahren, etc).
Qu'est-ce qu'a dit Michle Alliot-Marie quand c'tait le bordel avec Ben Ali, elle a dit que le savoir faire franais pourrait peut tre aider le pouvoir tunisien.




> A premire vue les administrateurs prfrent ne pas modrer les trolls a fait du trafic sur le site...


Apparemment les rgles du forum actuellement, c'est que les utilisateurs ont le droit de dire ce qu'ils veulent tant qu'ils argumentent et qu'ils n'insultent pas les autres membres.
De toute faon je ne vois pas le problme, puisque je suis seul contre tous...

Donc a renforce ceux qui ne sont pas d'accord avec moi.
Vous devriez tre content  ::P:

----------


## Bubu017

Faut pas exagrer, j'ai beau ne pas tre d'accord avec Ryu, au moins il essaye d'argumenter et il n'y a pas d'insultes qui fusent comme sur d'autres forums.

----------


## Zirak

> Ouais donc la diffrence principale c'est le rayon d'action, certains ce concentrent sur la Syrie alors que d'autres peuvent attaquer n'importe o.


Nan la diffrence c'est qu'une partie veut prendre le pouvoir dans *son* pays, et que l'autre veut conqurir le monde et tuer tous les occidentaux / non-islamistes.

Mais c'est presque pareil, t'as raison.





> Ok, donc lrythre est la pire dictature d'Afrique.
> Donc pourquoi nous n'intervenons pas l-bas ?
> Pourquoi on aide les rebelles en Syrie (alors que ce n'est pas le pire gouvernement) mais qu'on laisse faire en rythre ?
> 
> *C'est compltement hypocrite*.
> J'en ai marre du mensonge "on intervient pour aider un peuple qui souffre" c'est des conneries !
> Faut arrter avec a.
> On aide aucun peuple en ralit.


...

On n'intervient pas la-bas, car mme si on y allait pour "aider un peuple qui souffre" ou pour n'importe quelle autre raison, bah les soldats, les armes, et la tune, ce n'est pas illimit, et cela ne pousse pas sur les arbres. On ne peut pas tre partout  la fois. Ce n'est pas parce que on n'y est pas aujourd'hui, qu'on n'ira jamais.

On n'intervient pas en Core du Nord non plus, ni dans pleins d'autres pays hein. Pourtant des gens qui souffrent, c'est pas ce qui manque en Afrique ou en Asie. 

Et mme si il y avait du ptrole ou des ressources premires ou un intrt stratgique dans tous les pays o les gens souffrent, on ne peut pas intervenir sur tout le globe en mme temps...

Mais t'inquites pas que si l'on trouve un intrt  aller en rythre, on ira quand on aura le temps / les moyens, je ne me fais pas de soucis la-dessus.


Sinon accessoirement, le sujet c'tait l'Espagne non ?

----------


## Invit

> Sinon accessoirement, le sujet c'tait l'Espagne non ?


Un sujet ? Mais quel est donc cette chose ?

----------


## halaster08

> Sinon accessoirement, le sujet c'tait l'Espagne non ?


Fait un petit effort pour suivre un peu voyons, c'est compltement dans le sujet:
Les catalans veulent plus d'indpendance car ils sont oppress par le gouvernement espagnol lui mme oppress par l'UE qui les force  accueillir les migrants/terroristes syriens qui violent des femmes allemandes en pleine rue, tout a bien sr  cause des juifs que les allemands ont du mettre des camps puisque personne ne voulait les accueillir.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Fait un petit effort pour suivre un peu voyons, c'est compltement dans le sujet:
> Les catalans veulent plus d'indpendance car ils sont oppress par le gouvernement espagnol lui mme oppress par l'UE qui les force  accueillir les migrants/terroristes syriens qui violent des femmes allemandes en pleine rue, tout a bien sr  cause des juifs que les allemands ont du mettre des camps puisque personne ne voulait les accueillir.


Au moins Ryu ne pourra pas dire que personne ne comprend le c****ries qu'il dbite !  ::mouarf::

----------


## ddoumeche

> Parce que je n'ai rien compris  ton charabia (comme la plus part du temps).
> Que les catalans se sont battu contre Franco..
> Que je vois pas le rapport avec l'Allemagne.


Il est normal que tu ne comprennes pas, c'est un message sybillin que je vais lgrement dvoiler (ce qui est haram, notez bien. Le lecteur est prvenu et en assumera toute la responsabilit).

En ce qui concerne Franco, tu inverses les choses, c'est le gnral qui s'est soulev contre les catalans, plus occups qu'ils taient  rgler leurs comptes imaginaires avec les ecclsiastiques depuis juillet 1931, alors que le Parti Communiste annonait clairement la couleur en parlant d'une future guerre des classes en Espagne. Message parfaitement reu par tout le monde  l'poque, sauf par les mmes anarchistes  qui le message tait aussi destin.
Je tiens videment  ta disposition les ressources documentaires ncessaires.

Le rapport avec l'Allemagne est que la charte des langues minoritaires et rgionales est promue par des associations allemandes (CPLRE) finances principalement .. par la ministre de la justice allemande. A quoi aboutit cette charte rgionale ? a nourrir des contentions historiques entre tats nations et provinces.
Le rsultat de la chose est que l'on aboutit a des rsurrections de mouvements indpendantisme financs par l'Allemagne. Notons que les catalans s'en tirent plutt, car Madrid avait autoris l'arme a tirer sur la foule. 





> Bon c'est un  priori, j'ai souvent l'impression que pour les gens il n'y a que les deux guerres mondiale et rien avant... Le mot commenc m'a fait penser que tu mettais les dbut des guerres Franco-"Germanique"  la 1er guerre mondiale et donc je voulais rappeler qu'il y avait eu des guerres avant et que l'agresseur n'tait pas toujours les "germains"


Mme si la question n'est pas de savoir si Berlin poursuit ici son dessein de malfaisance, En Belgique en 14 & 40, c'tait pourtant bien les germains.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Donc pourquoi nous n'intervenons pas l-bas ?


Parce qu'ils ont demand de l'aide pour faire face aux exactions du parti baas, et que nos gouvernements y ont trouv un moyen de se faire de la com' sans avoir  engager de troupes (chose risque au MO en ce moment, vu le foutoir qu'on y a mis depuis 2001)

Lrythre, c'est loin, personne ne sait o c'est, il ne s'y passe rien de spectaculaire (donc peu de reportages), du coup, tout le monde s'en fout.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Lrythre, c'est loin, personne ne sait o c'est, il ne s'y passe rien de spectaculaire (donc peu de reportages), du coup, tout le monde s'en fout.


J'aurais du poser la question autrement : Pourquoi nous aidons les rebelles en Syrie ?
Pourquoi est-ce qu'on aide les rebelles Ukrainiens anti Russe ?

Moi je trouve a hypocrite de dire qu'on y va au nom des droits de l'homme.
La situation des rythrens, des soudanais et des afghans est probablement pire que la situation des syriens...
Quel est lintrt de la France si les rebelles en Syrie renversent le pouvoir ?

On devrait ne s'occuper que de ce qui concerne la France.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> J'aurais du poser la question autrement : Pourquoi nous aidons les rebelles en Syrie ?
> Pourquoi est-ce qu'on aide les rebelles Ukrainiens anti Russe ?


Lis la premire ligne que j'ai crit.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Lis la premire ligne que j'ai crit.


Ouais mais a tient pas debout a :



> Parce qu'ils ont demand de l'aide pour faire face aux exactions du parti baas, et que nos gouvernements y ont trouv un moyen de se faire de la com' sans avoir  engager de troupes


Les Syriens qui veulent renverser le gouvernement sont une minorit.
Le soutient aux rebelles Syriens ce n'est pas forcment une bonne communication (chez les amis de la Syrie c'est mme trs mal vue).
Beaucoup pensent comme lui :
Pour Assad, la France sponsorise le terrorisme

a ne vaut pas le coup, on perd de l'argent pour augmenter le compteur de mort, et augmenter la dure de la souffrance du peuple Syrien.
Sans autant de soutient la paix serait dj revenu.
Mais les terroristes et les rebelles reoivent beaucoup d'argent, d'armes, de drogues, etc...

Il y a eu des articles pour faire croire que les terroristes en Syrie n'utilisaient pas de drogue...
Tous les mdias ont fait un article pour dire "Les terroristes en Syrie ne consomment pas de Captagon, c'tait un mythe".
Aprs cette date :
Premire saisie en France de captagon, la drogue des djihadistes



> *Considre comme  la drogue du conflit syrien , le Captagon est un psychostimulant cr  la fin des annes 1950 et dsormais consomm par les soldats de Daech*. Les cachets saisis  Roissy contenaient de lamphtamine et de la thophyline. Des composants qui permettent de lutter contre la fatigue, la peur et de rendre insensible  la douleur. Le terroriste qui avait tu 36 personnes sur la plage de Sousse en Tunisie en avait consomm.


===
Bref tout a pour dire que si on respectait le protocole on aiderait pas les rebelles en Syrie, car c'est illgal.
Et de toute faon nous sommes en crise majeure et a ne nous rapporte rien. (assassiner Kadhafi nous a apport que des choses ngatives, augmentation du terrorisme, augmentation de l'immigration en Europe).
On gre mal nos ressources.

Comment et pourquoi la France a livr des armes aux rebelles en Syrie
La France a fourni des armes aux islamistes syriens ds 2012, avoue Franois Hollande dans un livre

=====
Et sinon c'est toujours le cirque en Catalogne :
La Catalogne s'enfonce dans l'impasse politique



> *Si les indpendantistes ont obtenu la majorit absolue des siges au parlement catalan, huit d'entre eux - en prison ou en exil - ne pourront pas siger*. Les partis qui composaient l'ancien gouvernement ne parviennent pas  se mettre d'accord, chacun revendiquant la prsidence.

----------


## Zirak

> Les Syriens qui veulent renverser le gouvernement sont une minorit.


Source ?





> Le soutient aux rebelles Syriens ce n'est pas forcment une bonne communication (chez les amis de la Syrie c'est mme trs mal vue).
> *Beaucoup pensent comme lui* :


Source ?





> a ne vaut pas le coup, on perd de l'argent pour augmenter le compteur de mort, et augmenter la dure de la souffrance du peuple Syrien.
> *Sans autant de soutient la paix serait dj revenu.*
> Mais les terroristes et les rebelles reoivent beaucoup d'argent, d'armes, de drogues, etc...


Source ?





> Il y a eu des articles pour faire croire que les *terroristes* en Syrie n'utilisaient pas de drogue...
> Tous les mdias ont fait un article pour dire "Les *terroristes* en Syrie ne consomment pas de Captagon, c'tait un mythe".
> Aprs cette date :
> Premire saisie en France de captagon, la drogue des djihadistes


On parlait des rebelles, que vient faire un article sur les terroristes et leur utilisation ou non du Captagon ? 





> Bref tout a pour dire que si on respectait le protocole on aiderait pas les rebelles en Syrie, *car c'est illgal*.


Je ne t'ai toujours pas vu condamner la Russie qui fait de mme dans diffrents endroits du globe.

----------


## Bubu017

Par contre, d'o tu sors des rebelles ukrainiens anti-russes ? les rebelles ukrainiens peuvent tre pro-russes, mais s'ils sont anti-russes et pro-ukraine ce ne sont pas des rebelles.

----------


## Zirak

> Par contre, d'o tu sors des rebelles ukrainiens anti-russes ? les rebelles ukrainiens peuvent tre pro-russes, mais s'ils sont anti-russes et pro-ukraine ce ne sont pas des rebelles.


Nan mais il nous a fait le mme coup dans je ne sais plus quel fil, en disant que Bruxelles finanait les rebelles en Ukraine en citant un article parlant de Bruxelles filant des fonds au gouvernement Ukrainien. 

Pour lui l'Ukraine c'est juste une rgion de la Russie, du coup tout ce qui n'est pas pro-russe est un rebelle, et tout ce que la Russie a fait, y compris le rfrendum bidon, c'est tout  fait normal et lgal.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Par contre, d'o tu sors des rebelles ukrainiens anti-russes ? les rebelles ukrainiens peuvent tre pro-russes, mais s'ils sont anti-russes et pro-ukraine ce ne sont pas des rebelles.


C'est un problme de terminologie...
Donc on les appelles comment les terroristes anti Russe en Ukraine , si "rebelle" n'est pas appropri ?

Parce que dans le tas des pro-UE/anti-Russe il y a bien de la merde...
Lambassadeur ukrainien en ALLEMAGNE ne voit pas trop de problmes  utiliser des combattants no-nazis

----------


## BenoitM

Humm des soldats Ukrainiens?  ::): 
Parfois des nationalistes.
Des pro regime...

Des rsistants  lenvahisseur Russe  ::D:

----------


## jlliagre

Hmm, Puigdemont carbure au Captagon ? Il a pas tellement l'air, pourtant...

----------


## Bubu017

On les appelle comme on appelle les rsistants franais  l'poque de l'occupation.

----------


## Ryu2000

> On les appelle comme on appelle les rsistants franais  l'poque de l'occupation.


Non mais d'un ct a ne fonctionne pas votre truc.
Parce qu'Ukrainiens pro Russe, ou Ukrainiens pro UE, au final les 2 sont Ukrainiens.
C'est juste que le pouvoir est pro UE en ce moment.

Moi perso je suis pas fan du ct pro UE, ils sont soutenu par BHL, George Soros, les USA et l'UE, a fait 4 mauvais signes.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Parce qu'Ukrainiens pro Russe, ou Ukrainiens pro UE, au final les 2 sont Ukrainiens.


Tout  fait, et il y a d'un cot les rsistants  l'envahisseur russe, et de l'autre les collabos.

----------


## Grogro

> En ce qui concerne Franco, tu inverses les choses, c'est le gnral qui s'est soulev contre les catalans, plus occups qu'ils taient  rgler leurs comptes imaginaires avec les ecclsiastiques depuis juillet 1931, alors que le Parti Communiste annonait clairement la couleur en parlant d'une future guerre des classes en Espagne. Message parfaitement reu par tout le monde  l'poque, sauf par les mmes anarchistes  qui le message tait aussi destin.
> Je tiens videment  ta disposition les ressources documentaires ncessaires.


Je veux bien les ressources documentaires sur la guerre d'Espagne parce que je reconnais humblement que je n'y connais rien et je ne comprends pas de quoi tu parles.




> Le rsultat de la chose est que l'on aboutit a des rsurrections de mouvements indpendantisme financs par l'Allemagne.


Quels mouvements rgionalistes europens sont financs, directement ou en sous-main, par l'Allemagne ? Avec quelles preuves ?




> Lrythre, c'est loin, personne ne sait o c'est, il ne s'y passe rien de spectaculaire (donc peu de reportages), du coup, tout le monde s'en fout.


En rythre surtout, il n'y a pas de gaz, aucun enjeu gopolitique, pas d'allis voisins qui dsirent  tout prix un changement de rgime. Et pas de soutien d'un mouvement terroriste menaant un de nos allis qui exerce un puissant contrle sur les chancelleries occidentales.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Je veux bien les ressources documentaires sur la guerre d'Espagne parce que je reconnais humblement que je n'y connais rien et je ne comprends pas de quoi tu parles.


C'est une priode mconnue de l'histoire europenne, comme d'ailleurs la plupart des priodes historiques. Aussi ai-je du me documenter un peu sur le sujet, ce qui prend du temps, d'autant que la guerre d'Espagne c'est une multitude d'acteurs, et un conflit conomique autant qu'idologique.

Il s'agit d'une confrence de Stphane Courtois, historien franais du communisme qui voque quelques ralits ignores de la romanesque "rouge" contemporaine ( 1:45:26) :
http://www.ekouter.net/communisme-et...e-sociale-1532

A prendre avec les prcautions d'usage bien sur.




> Quels mouvements rgionalistes europens sont financs, directement ou en sous-main, par l'Allemagne ? Avec quelles preuves ?


Avec la charte des langues rgionales et minoritaires, qui stipule que les langues ont des droits (sic) et doivent tre obligatoirement enseignes (re-sic). Ce qui bien sur est une immixtion directe dans les affaires intrieures des pays concerns.
Mais on peut dj se poser la question de savoir pourquoi les corses, cossais, bretons et catalans se voient dj membres de l'UE, s'ils veulent tellement tre indpendants.




> ...
> On parle d'appels  la haine (il y a quelques jours on a eu la crise des subprime aux USA, c'est la faute aux noirs).


Alors qu'on sait bien que c'est du aux mexicains...

----------


## Ryu2000

Lindpendantiste Roger Torrent lu  la tte du Parlement catalan



> Cest un indpendantiste, Roger Torrent, qui a t lu mercredi 17 janvier  la prsidence du Parlement catalan. Lassemble lgislative catalane sigeait pour la premire fois depuis les lections de dcembre, lors desquelles le parti centriste Ciudadanos est arriv en tte mais dont la coalition indpendantiste est sortie majoritaire. Cette premire sance vise  poser les jalons pour rinvestir Carles Puigdemont, volontairement exil en Belgique, comme dirigeant de la rgion.
> 
> Roger Torrent, lu et porte-parole de la Gauche rpublicaine de Catalogne (ERC), *a t dsign prsident du Parlement par 65 voix contre 56, en labsence de huit dputs scessionnistes placs en dtention ou en exil volontaire  Bruxelles, dont Carles Puigdemont, destitu par Madrid*.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Peux-tu expliquer pourquoi tu as mis en gras une partie de l'extrait de l'article que tu as quot ?
 ::?:

----------


## Ryu2000

Parce que je trouve que a craint que des gens soit en dtention juste parce qu'ils ont fait une dclaration d'indpendance...
Catalogne : huit membres du gouvernement dchu placs en dtention

Mais apparemment ils ont toujours des soutiens parmi le peuple catalans.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Parce que je trouve que a craint que des gens soit en dtention juste parce qu'ils ont fait une dclaration d'indpendance...


... illgale. Mais bon, depuis au moins la moiti a t libr.

----------


## Ryu2000

> ... illgale.


Si tous les lus qui ont fait quelque chose d'illgale taient en dtention, il n'y aurait plus beaucoup de dputs, snateurs et ministres franais libre.
Il y a plein de mtiers que tu ne peux pas faire avec un casier judiciaire, par contre tu peux toujours faire de la politique  :;): 

L au moins c'est quelque chose de dmocratique, ce n'est pas les crimes que commettent les ministres d'habitude (enrichissement personnel, agressions sexuelles, etc).

----------


## Kariz58

> Si tous les lus qui ont fait quelque chose d'illgale taient en dtention, il n'y aurait plus beaucoup de dputs, snateurs et ministres franais libre.


Sauf qu'il est question ici de l'Espagne, pas de la France, merci de ne pas refaire une tartine HS sur les politiciens franais, on sait, tu ne les aime pas.

----------


## rudolfrudolf

> Si tous les lus qui ont fait quelque chose d'illgale taient en dtention, il n'y aurait plus beaucoup de dputs, snateurs et ministres franais libre.
> Il y a plein de mtiers que tu ne peux pas faire avec un casier judiciaire, par contre tu peux toujours faire de la politique 
> 
> L au moins c'est quelque chose de dmocratique, ce n'est pas les crimes que commettent les ministres d'habitude (enrichissement personnel, agressions sexuelles, etc).



Non c'est juste nuire gravement  l'intgrit du pays  ::ptdr:: , on peut classer a comme de la haute trahison. Madrid n'avait pas d'autres choix de toute faon - laisser faire et c'est prendre le risque que d'autres rgions d'Espagne proclament a leur tour l'indpendance et l le risque d'une guerre civile tait bien rel.

La guerre de scession aux usa est d'une certaine faon due  cette opposition de vue Unionistes contre confdrs - la dclaration unilatrale de scession  gravement menac 
l'intgrit de l'union - en un mot - inacceptable pour l'union et en ce qui concerne les confdrs - invitable.

Dieu merci seule la catalogne  tent et Madrid a ragit, maintenant tout le monde est encore sur le qui-vive.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Non c'est juste nuire gravement  l'intgrit du pays


Ouais mais ils ont demand aux Catalans "Est-ce que vous voulez sortir de l'Espagne ?" et ils ont rpondu majoritairement "OUI".
Ils ont voulu suivre la volont que le peuple a exprim.




> Madrid n'avait pas d'autres choix de toute faon - laisser faire et c'est prendre le risque que d'autres rgions d'Espagne proclament a leur tour l'indpendance et l le risque d'une guerre civile tait bien rel.


Choisir la possibilit d'une guerre civile c'est quand mme bizarre.
Surtout que les anti-indpendantiste sont convaincu que l'indpendance serait une catastrophe pour la catalogne, donc ils auraient pu :
- Laisser les catalans essayer de vivre indpendement
- Attendre que la situation devienne catastrophique
- Leur proposer "Si vous voulez vous pouvez revenir dans l'Espagne, mais on sera encore plus chiant avec vous"




> La guerre de scession aux usa est d'une certaine faon due  cette opposition de vue Unionistes contre confdrs


C'est pas la guerre avec le Sud qui utilisait des esclaves dans des champs de coton et le Nord qui a dcouvert que les machines et l'industrialisation c'est encore plus rentable que l'esclavage ?

Comme dans le film Le Bon, la Brute, et le Truand :



Il y a quelques annes des tats US voulaient faire scession, comme le Texas et des tats du genre.
From Brexit to Texit: Texas secession movement targets 2018 ballot
Texas secession movements - Other discussions of secession starting in 2012

----------


## ddoumeche

> Ouais mais ils ont demand aux Catalans "Est-ce que vous voulez sortir de l'Espagne ?" et ils ont rpondu majoritairement "OUI".
> Ils ont voulu suivre la volont que le peuple a exprim.


Consultation illgale  laquelle la plupart des catalans hostiles  l'indpendance n'a pas particip, cela ne vaut rien.
Et depuis des centaines d'entreprises ont quitt la catalogne: il faudrait tre crtin pour rester dans un pays dont on ne sait pas quel seront les taxes, la monnaie et en plus dirig par des fanatiques.




> Choisir la possibilit d'une guerre civile c'est quand mme bizarre.
> Surtout que les anti-indpendantiste sont convaincu que l'indpendance serait une catastrophe pour la catalogne, donc ils auraient pu :
> - Laisser les catalans essayer de vivre indpendement
> - Attendre que la situation devienne catastrophique
> - Leur proposer "Si vous voulez vous pouvez revenir dans l'Espagne, mais on sera encore plus chiant avec vous"


4/ mettre la rgion sous tutelle et renforcer le pouvoir central, comme ils l'ont fait, ce qui est le plus conomique.




> La guerre de scession aux usa est d'une certaine faon due  cette opposition de vue Unionistes contre confdrs - la dclaration unilatrale de scession  gravement menac 
> l'intgrit de l'union - en un mot - inacceptable pour l'union et en ce qui concerne les confdrs - invitable.
> 
> Dieu merci seule la catalogne  tent et Madrid a ragit, maintenant tout le monde est encore sur le qui-vive.


Les tats-unis taient une confdration et la scession tait parfaitement lgale. C'est Lincoln et l'arme nordiste qui ont dcid de la guerre en n'vacuant pas Fort Sumter qui se trouvait en Caroline du Nord, et de fait ont chang de facto le rgime en fdration.
Lincoln fut un tyran du mme calibre que Slobodan Miloević quoiqu'en dise Steven Spielberg dans son film le plus servile.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Consultation illgale  laquelle la plupart des catalans hostiles  l'indpendance n'a pas particip


Il y eu beaucoup de violence policire qui empchait les gens d'aller voter aussi.
L'Espagne aurait du rendre le rfrendum lgal.




> 4/ mettre la rgion sous tutelle et renforcer le pouvoir central, comme ils l'ont fait, ce qui est le plus conomique.


a doit motiver encore plus les catalans  devenir indpendantiste.
Au moins dans mon scnario  un moment il y a un traumatisme...




> Et depuis des centaines d'entreprises ont quitt la catalogne


Ouais mais a c'est comme les entreprises au Royaume Uni qui menaaient de partir en cas de Brexit...
On verra bien 4, 5 ans aprs le Brexit quel serra le bilan niveau entreprise partie, entreprise revenue, nouvelle entreprise arrive.

----------


## rudolfrudolf

> Ouais mais ils ont demand aux Catalans "Est-ce que vous voulez sortir de l'Espagne ?" et ils ont rpondu majoritairement "OUI".
> Ils ont voulu suivre la volont que le peuple a exprim.


L'Espagne est form de rgions autonomes mais qui ne peuvent pas proclamer leur indpendance, c'est dans leur constitution. Et la constitution c'est le garde-fou d'un tat.

Et ceux qui souhaitent rester dans l'Espagne ? on s'en fout royalement de leur opinion ? tu me diras ils sont minoritaires, vrai mais pour une question aussi grave que celle-la c'est quand mme une grosse minorit.




> Choisir la possibilit d'une guerre civile c'est quand mme bizarre.
> Surtout que les anti-indpendantiste sont convaincu que l'indpendance serait une catastrophe pour la catalogne, donc ils auraient pu :
> - Laisser les catalans essayer de vivre indpendement
> - Attendre que la situation devienne catastrophique
> - Leur proposer "Si vous voulez vous pouvez revenir dans l'Espagne, mais on sera encore plus chiant avec vous"


On ne choisit pas une guerre civile on la subit... La guerre est due a une impossibilit de dialogue car les opinions sont trop divergents et surtout contradictoires.




> C'est pas la guerre avec le Sud qui utilisait des esclaves dans des champs de coton et le Nord qui a dcouvert que les machines et l'industrialisation c'est encore plus rentable que l'esclavage ?
> 
> Comme dans le film Le Bon, la Brute, et le Truand :
> 
> 
> 
> Il y a quelques annes des tats US voulaient faire scession, comme le Texas et des tats du genre.
> From Brexit to Texit: Texas secession movement targets 2018 ballot
> Texas secession movements - Other discussions of secession starting in 2012


C'est bien ta rfrence hein - bon ceci dit je connais le film et il me plait bien.

Mais soyons srieux, Lincoln n'a prononc l'mancipation des esclaves qu'aprs la victoire de Gettysburg. Avant il n'a pas os parce qu'il craignait que d'autres tats rejoignent la scession.
 En fait le Nord s'en fichait royalement de la condition des noirs d'Amrique - l'esclavage n'tait qu'un prtexte (nous on est les gentils le sud c'est les mchants esclavagistes qu'on doit rduire). Dans toute guerre la vision qu'a la population ET les nations trangres compte beaucoup.

Avec Gettysburg Lincoln Prouve notamment  l'Europe que le nord va remporter la guerre et l'mancipation des esclaves lui donne un droit moral pour rduire le sud.
aucun pays d'Europe ne peut vis  vis de sa population combattre aux cts d'esclavagistes contre des librateurs, et le risque d'une intervention de la France ou de l'Angleterre est dfinitivement loign.

Quand  la population Noir d'Amrique - ils sont certes libres mais ils sont encore considrs comme des sous hommes aprs la guerre.

Ceci dit si l'mancipation n'tait surtout qu'un coup politique rendons hommage au prsident Lincoln un grand homme  qui surement voulait cette libration et ce depuis le dbit.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Il y eu beaucoup de violence policire qui empchait les gens d'aller voter aussi.
> L'Espagne aurait du rendre le rfrendum lgal.


Quelle violence policire, quelqu'un est mort ? c'tait un rfrendum illgal, et la police n'a pas t plus violente qu'avec des syndicalistes.
En corse, on utilise aussi la violence contre les sditieux, et sinon on les arrose de pognon. Crois-tu qu'on rattache de nouveaux territoires  la rpublique uniquement qu'avec des fleurs et du nutella ?




> a doit motiver encore plus les catalans  devenir indpendantiste.
> Au moins dans mon scnario  un moment il y a un traumatisme...


Qu'importe, ce n'est pas notre intrt  nous autres franais. Et les pays ne soutiennent ou ne dnoncent les indpendantistes que selon leurs intrts, pas pour des raisons morales.




> Ouais mais a c'est comme les entreprises au Royaume Uni qui menaaient de partir en cas de Brexit...
> On verra bien 4, 5 ans aprs le Brexit quel serra le bilan niveau entreprise partie, entreprise revenue, nouvelle entreprise arrive.


La livre sterling existe depuis environ 1180 et la City est la second place financire du monde. Les entreprises qui quittent le Royaume-Uni partent pour l'Irlande  la fiscalit avantageuse et o on parle anglais, et conservent des filiales  Londres ou ailleurs. As-tu vu la production automobile britannique ? les industriels europens et japonais y ont install des usines toutes neuves, ce n'est pas pour les dmanteler demain.

La catalogne n'a ni de monnaie propre ni banque centrale ni fonds de rserves. Que vont faire les catalans au lendemain de l'indpendance quand les DAB ne fonctionneront plus ? Et bien ils vont dire c'est la faute  l'Espagne.




> Ceci dit si l'mancipation n'tait surtout qu'un coup politique rendons hommage au prsident Lincoln un grand homme  qui surement voulait cette libration et ce depuis le dbit.


Un bon tiers des tats nordistes taient esclavagistes, et si le sud a fait scession, c'est aussi parce qu'ils souffraient d'une sous-reprsentation au niveau du corps lectoral.

Lincoln a tu plus d'amricains que Hitler et Hiro Hito runis, soit dit en passant. Mme si  sa place, j'aurais peut-tre fait pareil.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais soyons srieux, Lincoln n'a prononc l'mancipation des esclaves qu'aprs la victoire de Gettysburg.


C'tait surement pour craser encore plus le Sud, il n'tait peut tre pas  fond contre l'esclavagisme  la base.
L'industrialisation c'est comme l'esclavage sauf que tu te bats pour trouver un matre...
Au final l'argent que tu gagnes  l'usine te sert  te nourrir et  te loger (ce que t'offrait ton matre).




> Quand  la population Noir d'Amrique - ils sont certes libres mais ils sont encore considrs comme des sous hommes aprs la guerre.


Ouais la sgrgation raciale aux USA, a existait encore dans les annes 1960.


Peut tre que a joue avec le fait qu'il y a un problme chez les noirs en Amrique aujourd'hui (ils commettent plus de crimes, ils se tuent entre eux, etc).




> Quelle violence policire, quelqu'un est mort ? c'tait un rfrendum illgal, et la police n'a pas t plus violente qu'avec des syndicalistes.


Les gens qui voulaient aller voter ont pris chre.
C'est un peu con comme logique "Les salauds, ils veulent voter ! Vite ! Cassons leur la gueule !".
a doit tre chiant de bosser dans la police, les ordres doivent toujours tre pourri...
a devient marrant quand les forces n'coutent plus les ordres du gouvernement et se met du ct du peuple.






> Les (rares) entreprises qui quittent le Royaume-Uni partent pour l'Irlande  la fiscalit avantageuse et o on parle anglais, et conservent des filiales  Londres ou ailleurs.


Ouais mais le traitement mdiatique c'tait "Toutes les entreprises quittent le Royaume Uni  cause du Brexit ! C'est la fin, le pays est foutu !".
Bon aprs il y a eu d'autres news pour dire "Au final, quasiment aucune entreprise ne partira. Mais le Brexit c'est quand mme mal.".




> La catalogne n'a ni de monnaie propre ni banque centrale ni fonds de rserves.


Ils auraient pu faire comme le Royaume Uni et prendre plusieurs annes pour se prparer.
De toute faon les chefs voulaient rester dans l'UE et dans l'euro.
Ils auraient pu donner un dossier de candidature  l'UE, et l'UE aurait pu accepter rapidement.

----------


## virginieh

> C'tait surement pour craser encore plus le Sud, il n'tait peut tre pas  fond contre l'esclavagisme  la base.
> L'industrialisation c'est comme l'esclavage sauf que tu te bats pour trouver un matre...
> Au final l'argent que tu gagnes  l'usine te sert  te nourrir et  te loger (ce que t'offrait ton matre).


Oui mais non, tu peux pas rduire la notion d'esclavage a du travail gratuit contre le gite et le couvert.
Un esclave est une possession.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Oui mais non, tu peux pas rduire la notion d'esclavage a du travail gratuit contre le gite et le couvert.


D'accord, mais a  des points commun.



Le patron te possde un peu, parce qu'il peut te dire "Soit t'accepte mes conditions de travail dplorable, soit tu te retrouves sans travail, donc trs vite  la rue".

----------


## BenoitM

Mon dieu comment peut-on crire autant de conneries...

----------


## Ryu2000

L c'est mal dit, mais les capitalistes ont compris qu'il tait plus rentable dexploiter des ouvriers que des esclaves, parce qu'on peut faire consommer les ouvriers. (comme la ils sont en train de se dire que les automates sont peut tre plus rentable que les ouvriers, mais aprs qui consommera ?)
Aprs a peut tre une vision philosophique qui dit que le salariat c'est une forme moderne d'esclavagisme.
Il y a des gens dans les usines qui se ruinent la sant  rpter des milliers de fois par jour le mme mouvement, c'est quand mme violent comme truc.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Les gens qui voulaient aller voter ont pris chre.
> C'est un peu con comme logique "Les salauds, ils veulent voter ! Vite ! Cassons leur la gueule !".
> a doit tre chiant de bosser dans la police, les ordres doivent toujours tre pourri...
> a devient marrant quand les forces n'coutent plus les ordres du gouvernement et se met du ct du peuple.


Tu plaisantes j'espre ? dans la rpublique populaire de Chine, Pkin aurait dj envoy les chars et en Algrie, la police et l'arme auraient dj tir sur la foule.




> Ouais mais le traitement mdiatique c'tait "Toutes les entreprises quittent le Royaume Uni  cause du Brexit ! C'est la fin, le pays est foutu !".
> Bon aprs il y a eu d'autres news pour dire "Au final, quasiment aucune entreprise ne partira. Mais le Brexit c'est quand mme mal.".


C'est juste embtant pour les parlementaires de Bruxelles et les politicards des pays de l'est qui pourront moins se payer de drogue et de putes de courtisanes.




> Ils auraient pu faire comme le Royaume Uni et prendre plusieurs annes pour se prparer.
> De toute faon les chefs voulaient rester dans l'UE et dans l'euro.
> Ils auraient pu donner un dossier de candidature  l'UE, et l'UE aurait pu accepter rapidement.


D'une, les indpendantistes catalans sont des fanatiques qui n'ont pas un projet srieux hormis cracher sur Madrid aprs avoir applaudit Franco comme personne jusqu' sa mort.
Il ne peuvent pas rester dans l'Europe, ils n'y sont mme pas. Et comment l'UE va t'elle accepter la candidature d'une rgion scessionniste, avec le double vto de la France et de l'Espagne, sans compter les troubles que cela provoquerait dans les autres pays membres ? "Oui allez-y, faites scession et on vous prend" ? Ce serait la prime  la connerie. Dans ce cas, il faut quitter cette union et plus vite que ca.

De deux, pourquoi Madrid lcherait-elle la Catalogne, rgion la plus riche du pays jusqu' peu et qui de toute faon rapporte des milliards en tourisme ?




> Le patron te possde un peu, parce qu'il peut te dire "Soit t'accepte mes conditions de travail dplorable, soit tu te retrouves sans travail, donc trs vite  la rue".


Lol, on croirait entendre de la vulgate marxiste pour adolescent attard. Mais l'ouvrier qui n'est pas content, peut toujours aller gagner sa crote ailleurs ou devenir paysan ou pcheur. Le salariat, c'est le confort.
Par contre dans les rgimes socialistes, il doit demander l'autorisation et on ne peut pas se syndiquer, surtout sous Troksty.

----------


## rudolfrudolf

> D'accord, mais a  des points commun.
> 
> 
> 
> Le patron te possde un peu, parce qu'il peut te dire "Soit t'accepte mes conditions de travail dplorable, soit tu te retrouves sans travail, donc trs vite  la rue".


Ryu2000 je vois bien que tu est une sorte d'anarchiste qui est contre l'ordre tablit. Attention hein je ne porte pas de jugement de valeur ni ne veux t'offenser, tu est libre d'tre toi mme.

Un esclave non, l'esclave est une possession si son maitre le vend il n'a rien a dire, il doit partir avec le nouveau, il a quand mme une petite famille - on s'en fout il part la famille reste.

Tu saisit la nuance ? 

Si le maitre veut casser la gueule ou fouetter ou affamer son esclave il peut le faire comme bon lui semble. Dans la plupart des cas il ne tueras pas cependant car il a une valeur materielle pour son maitre.

tu peux jeter ton iPhone par terre mais tu va viter de l'exploser hein.

et dans ma vision conomique de notre socit un patron peux pas faire tout a avec ses employs. Dans le cas contraire dis moi ou tu bosses que je n'y postules surtout pas  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Ryu2000

> dans la rpublique populaire de Chine, Pkin aurait dj envoy les chars et en Algrie, la police et l'arme auraient dj tir sur la foule.


Peut tre, mais c'est quand mme pas gentil de frapper des catalans qui veulent voter.
En plus dans le tas il devait y avoir des gens qui votaient contre l'indpendance.




> Il ne peuvent pas rester dans l'Europe, ils n'y sont mme pas.


Je suis nul en gographie, mais il me semble que l'Espagne est sur le continent europen.




> Et comment l'UE va t'elle accepter la candidature d'une rgion scessionniste, avec le double vto de la France et de l'Espagne, sans compter les troubles que cela provoquerait dans les autres pays membres ?


Je sais pas, mais officiellement les indpendantistes voulaient rester dans l'UE. (l'UE n'en voulait pas par contre)
Catalogne : Spare de lEspagne, unie  lUnion ?




> De deux, pourquoi Madrid lcherait-elle la Catalogne, rgion la plus riche du pays jusqu' peu et qui de toute faon rapporte des milliards en tourisme ?


Pour le respect du peuple et de la dmocratie  ::P: 

Non mais sinon, peut tre que les catalans voulaient ngocier "On reste dans l'Espagne, mais calmez-vous sur certains points".




> Un esclave non, l'esclave est une possession si son maitre le vend il n'a rien a dire, il doit partir avec le nouveau, il a quand mme une petite famille - on s'en fout il part la famille reste.


Je n'ai pas dis que c'tait exactement de lesclavagisme, j'ai dis que selon comment on regarde on peut trouver des points communs.
Un esclave ou un salari, c'est quelqu'un qui rame pour survivre, qui doit se soumettre aux ordres, etc.

Plus les annes de crise passent, plus les droits acquis par les travailleurs disparaissent.
Comme le taux de chmage est trs lev et que les gens ont peur de se retrouver sans travail, les gens acceptent des conditions de travail de plus en plus dur.
Le chmage est voulu par les gros patrons, pour exploiter encore plus les ouvriers.
Quand il y a du chmage tu n'as pas  augmenter les salaires, ni les conditions de travail, les employs ne peuvent pas dire "Je n'accepte pas les conditions je pars pour trouver mieux", parce qu'il n'y a pas mieux, c'est a ou rien.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Je sais pas, mais officiellement les indpendantistes voulaient rester dans l'UE. (l'UE n'en voulait pas par contre)


Sauf que comme pour l'Ecosse, la Catalogne aurait du dans ce cas postuler en tant que pays indpendant pour adhrer  l'UE, l'Euro, etc. Dj, c'est pas un processus rapide, ensuite, les indpendantistes, comme pour les pro-brexit d'ailleurs, n'avaient STRICTEMENT RIEN prvu pour la suite (et dans le cas de la Catalogne, de quoi tenir jusqu'a une ventuelle adhsion), et enfin, l'entre dans l'Union dpend aussi de l'accord des nations membres. Dont l'Espagne, qui l'aurait eu mauvaise (donc veto).

Donc ils avaient beau vouloir  tous prix rester dans l'UE, l'UE, elle, ne les aurait pas laiss entrer.




> Pour le respect du peuple et de la dmocratie


Faudrait dj que les indpendantistes le fassent avec les habitants de Catalogne, pour commencer, avant de dclarer l'indpendance.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Peut tre, mais c'est quand mme pas gentil de frapper des catalans qui veulent voter.
> En plus dans le tas il devait y avoir des gens qui votaient contre l'indpendance.


Et vouloir quitter la rpublique d'Espagne, c'est gentil ?
Et quels partisans du non sont alls se frotter aux forces de l'ordre ? 91% pour le oui, donc des rsultats bidons soit dit en passant.




> Je suis nul en gographie, mais il me semble que l'Espagne est sur le continent europen.


Et ? On peut citer l'exemple yougoslave, l'insurrection de Budapest ou les troubles en Irlande du nord.




> Je sais pas, mais officiellement les indpendantistes voulaient rester dans l'UE. (l'UE n'en voulait pas par contre)
> Catalogne : Spare de lEspagne, unie  lUnion ?.


Ben voyons. Donc ces gens ne sont pas srieux, ils voulaient juste ne plus payer de taxes  Madrid mais recevoir le pognon allemand.




> Pour le respect du peuple et de la dmocratie


Et bien la dmocratie espagnole considre ce vote comme illgal, ainsi que les espagnols.




> Je n'ai pas dis que c'tait exactement de lesclavagisme, j'ai dis que selon comment on regarde on peut trouver des points communs.
> Un esclave ou un salari, c'est quelqu'un qui rame pour survivre, qui doit se soumettre aux ordres, etc.


Et bien si tu n'es pas content de tes conditions de travail, tu es libre de dmissionner et d'aller voir ailleurs au lieu de te plaindre. Voir mme de te former et de devenir ton propre patron.




> Plus les annes de crise passent, plus les droits acquis par les travailleurs disparaissent.
> Comme le taux de chmage est trs lev et que les gens ont peur de se retrouver sans travail, les gens acceptent des conditions de travail de plus en plus dur.
> Le chmage est voulu par les gros patrons, pour exploiter encore plus les ouvriers.
> Quand il y a du chmage tu n'as pas  augmenter les salaires, ni les conditions de travail, les employs ne peuvent pas dire "Je n'accepte pas les conditions je pars pour trouver mieux", parce qu'il n'y a pas mieux, c'est a ou rien.


En priode de disette, on mange du pain sec. Quelle dcouverte. Si tu n'es pas content, cr ton mtier ou fait la rvolution




> Sauf que comme pour l'Ecosse, la Catalogne aurait du dans ce cas postuler en tant que pays indpendant pour adhrer  l'UE, l'Euro, etc. Dj, c'est pas un processus rapide, ensuite, les indpendantistes, comme pour les pro-brexit d'ailleurs, n'avaient STRICTEMENT RIEN prvu pour la suite (et dans le cas de la Catalogne, de quoi tenir jusqu'a une ventuelle adhsion), et enfin, l'entre dans l'Union dpend aussi de l'accord des nations membres. Dont l'Espagne, qui l'aurait eu mauvaise (donc veto).


10 ans pour adhrer, si tout va bien et que c'est rapide.
Le cas du BrExit n'a rien  voir, la sortie est prvue dans le texte et nous avons l un pays existant, reconnu, avec sa propre monnaie. Bref, tout tait prvu, ce qui restait  voir taient les modalits

----------


## Ryu2000

> les indpendantistes, comme pour les pro-brexit d'ailleurs, n'avaient STRICTEMENT RIEN prvu pour la suite


a doit tre le protocole classique :
1. On demande si les gens veulent se barrer
2. Si oui on prend le temps de planifier la sortie
Sinon on bouffe des ressources pour rien, alors que le non peut l'emporter.




> Donc ces gens ne sont pas srieux, ils voulaient juste ne plus payer de taxes  Madrid mais recevoir le pognon allemand.


D'aprs moi si l'Espagne demande beaucoup  la Catalogne, c'est parce que l'UE demande beaucoup  l'Espagne.




> Et bien la dmocratie espagnole considre ce vote comme illgal


Effectivement le gouvernement Espagnol n'a pas respect les indpendantistes.
Mais il y a eu un vote lgal pour autre chose et les indpendantistes on fait un score pas trop mal.




> Et bien si tu n'es pas content de tes conditions de travail, tu es libre de dmissionner et d'aller voir ailleurs au lieu de te plaindre.


Mais arrtez votre utopisme !
Les gens qui bossent n'ont pas souvent d'autres alternatives.
Moi je suis tranquille et je m'en fous.
Mais il y a des gens mari, qui ont des enfants et un prt  rembourser, dans cette position tu essaies d'viter de prendre des risques trop important.
Et + t'as un gros diplme + il est difficile de trouver un travail.
Des BAC+5 sans job c'est pas trs rare...




> Si tu n'es pas content, cr ton mtier ou fait la rvolution


Avant de pouvoir crer mon entreprise, il faut un lger changement de la loi.
Et la rvolution a ne fonctionne pas comme a, on peut pas faire de coup d'tat seul.

----------


## BenoitM

> Des BAC+5 sans job c'est pas trs rare...


En mme temps il y a BAC+5 et BAC+5 :p

Euh arrtes de comparer des choses qui sont incomparables....
Certes parfois les conditions de travail empire mais bon on est loin de condition excrable , loin des conditions du dbut du 20me sicle et  mille lieu de l'esc

En ne cessant d'exagr dans tes propos, tu te rends ridicules et tu dserts ton message...


ps: et je pense que l'adhsion de nouveau pays est maintenaient soumis aux votes dans certains pays donc mme si les dirigeants accepteraient l'adhsion par sur que le peuple seraient forcement daccord (vu la mont des populistes)

----------


## Ryu2000

> En ne cessant d'exagr dans tes propos, tu te rends ridicules et tu dserts ton message...


C'est pas exagr, c'est des informations officielles de la presse mainstream :
Galre des bac+5: les jeunes diplms sans emploi tmoignent



> Alors que les derniers chiffres du chmage annoncent une baisse du nombre de demandeurs demploi, la gnration actuelle des bac +5 ne semble pas bnficier de cette embellie.


Ces jeunes sur-diplms sans emploi



> Si le chmage touche environ 10% de la population franaise, certaines catgories socio-professionnelles peinent plus que dautres  trouver un emploi qui leur corresponde. Avec les personnes en situation de handicap, les jeunes diplms sont les plus touchs par cette situation.


=== EDIT :
Ce sont les concours qui garantissent un emploi (il y a N place, donc on fait passer les N premiers).
Les diplmes ne garantissent pas un emploi (il faut avoir 10 de moyenne).

Le concours prend les meilleurs candidats :
Devenir professeur avec 4/20 de moyenne, c'est possible



> Devenir professeur tout en ayant des rsultats mdiocres est dsormais une chose courante *dans les acadmies de Crteil et de Versailles*. En obtenant une note moyenne de 4/20, un candidat peut tre admissible au concours externe pour devenir professeur des coles. Avec une note de 4,17/20, il est mme admis. L'acadmie de Crteil a connu une chute importante de son seuil d'admissibilit en 2013 o il est pass de 9/20  4,11/20. La consquence d'une vritable pnurie de postulants par rapport  la quantit de postes  pourvoir.





> ps: et je pense que l'adhsion de nouveau pays est maintenaient soumis aux votes dans certains pays donc mme si les dirigeants accepteraient l'adhsion par sur que le peuple seraient forcement daccord (vu la mont des populistes)


En ce moment il y a plus de pays motiv  se barrer que de pays motiver  y entrer ^^
La Turquie est fatigue d'attendre une ventuelle adhsion  l'UE
a fait des annes et des annes que la Turquie fait des efforts pour se mettre au norme de l'UE.
Et l elle rage quit peut tre.

----------


## ddoumeche

> D'aprs moi si l'Espagne demande beaucoup  la Catalogne, c'est parce que l'UE demande beaucoup  l'Espagne.


C'est surtout parce qu'elle est surendette par la magie de l'Euro qui fait pousser des maisons en Espagne, des Fonctionnaires en France et des usine en Allemagne.




> Effectivement le gouvernement Espagnol n'a pas respect les indpendantistes.
> Mais il y a eu un vote lgal pour autre chose et les indpendantistes on fait un score pas trop mal.


Il ne manquerait plus que l'tat espagnol accorde des faveurs aux sditieux.




> Mais arrtez votre utopisme !
> Les gens qui bossent n'ont pas souvent d'autres alternatives.
> Moi je suis tranquille et je m'en fous.
> Mais il y a des gens mari, qui ont des enfants et un prt  rembourser, dans cette position tu essaies d'viter de prendre des risques trop important.
> Et + t'as un gros diplme + il est difficile de trouver un travail.
> Des BAC+5 sans job c'est pas trs rare...


95% des gens qui travaillent dans ce pays n'ont pas de bac+5. Il se lvent tt, il travaillent et pargnent de quoi s'acheter une maison
Si tu es bac+5 et incapable de te trouver un job, c'est que tu es inapte  la vie active. Donc achtes-toi une voiture pourrie et dmontes-la entirement pour la remonter, cela t'apprendra la mcanique et tu trouveras un boulot dans un garage. Ou va faire le tour du monde, ou par explorer l'Afrique.




> C'est pas exagr, c'est des informations officielles de la presse mainstream :
> Galre des bac+5: les jeunes diplms sans emploi tmoignent


Ah bon dieu, on sait pourquoi il est sans emploi celui-l  ::mrgreen::  ::mrgreen::  ::mrgreen:: 
A tout hasard je lui suggrerais de partir  Cuba et d'y rester longtemps




> Avant de pouvoir crer mon entreprise, il faut un lger changement de la loi.
> Et la rvolution a ne fonctionne pas comme a, on peut pas faire de coup d'tat seul.


Pourquoi tu as des antcdent judiciaires ?
Il est clair que personne ne fera la rvolution, ils ont t pourris gts. Tu peux toujours militer aux insoumis, ils ne servent  rien mais ca occupe.

----------


## BenoitM

> C'est pas exagr, c'est des informations officielles de la presse mainstream :
> Galre des bac+5: les jeunes diplms sans emploi tmoignent


Je parlais de la comparaison des conditions de travails.
Et ce n'est pas parce qu'il y a des BAC+5 sans emplois que c'est une majorit.
Et BAC+5 ne veut strictement rien dire...
(Le nombre de BAC+5 en histoire de l'art...)




> En ce moment il y a plus de pays motiv  se barrer que de pays motiver  y entrer ^^
> a fait des annes et des annes que la Turquie fait des efforts pour se mettre au norme de l'UE.


1) Vu le nombre de pays membre (sans compter ceux affilier au rgle de l'UE mais non membre) c'est sur qu'il va tre difficile d'en rajouter des centaines  :;): 
2) Tu ne sais toujours pas compter... As-tu dj su? 
Il y a l'Albanie, La Rpublique de macdoine, la Bosnie, Le Montngro et la Serbie qui toque  la porte  :;): 
(Je pense que le Kosovo aimerait bien aussi mais il n'a pas encore fait de demande officiel (et il n'est pas reconnu par tout les tats membre)

La Turquie personne n'en veut et s'tait juste pour pas qu'elle se barre dans le bloque de l'Est (et bon les efforts ca fait longtemps qu'elle 'en fait plus )

----------


## Ryu2000

> Si tu es bac+5 et incapable de te trouver un job, c'est que tu es inapte  la vie active.


J'ai un travail en rapport avec mes tudes.
Mais je pense que beaucoup de BAC+5 sans emploi ne seraient pas d'accord avec toi.
Il y a souvent plus de candidats que d'offres. (aprs c'est beaucoup plus facile pour ceux qui habitent dans des grandes villes comme Paris, Lyon, Grenoble)




> Pourquoi tu as des antcdent judiciaires ?


Non, c'est juste que ce que j'aimerai faire n'est pas encore lgal en France.




> Il est clair que personne ne fera la rvolution, ils ont t pourris gts. Tu peux toujours militer aux insoumis, ils ne servent  rien mais ca occupe.


La situation n'est pas encore assez critique pour que les gens se bougent.
Mais a finira peut tre par arriver un jour.




> Il y a l'Albanie, La Rpublique de macdoine, la Bosnie, Le Montngro et la Serbie qui toque  la porte


Et ben heureusement qu'on ne demande pas l'avis des peuples union-europen...

----------


## ddoumeche

> J'ai un travail en rapport avec mes tudes.
> Mais je pense que beaucoup de BAC+5 sans emploi ne seraient pas d'accord avec toi.
> Il y a souvent plus de candidats que d'offres. (aprs c'est beaucoup plus facile pour ceux qui habitent dans des grandes villes comme Paris, Lyon, Grenoble)


Ce sont des clowns qui ne connaissent rien au monde du travail et  la vie, j'ai croise tous les jours. Quand on s'est tromp de filire d'enseignement et qu'on se retrouve le bec dans l'eau, la moindre des choses est de passer une nouvelle certification et de rebondir.
Quitte  faire un travail qu'on ne fera pas toute sa vie, comme moniteur de plonge ou de ski. Ou faire un CPA cuisine.




> Non, c'est juste que ce que j'aimerai faire n'est pas encore lgal en France.


Quoi, la traite des blanches ? Et bien part  l'tranger faire ce dont tu rves, tu es en train de rater ta vie, et pire que ca, de nous polluer le forum.
En plus cela te fera de l'exprience.




> La situation n'est pas encore assez critique pour que les gens se bougent.
> Mais a finira peut tre par arriver un jour.


Bien sur que non, on leur fournit tout sur le dos des PME et de l'industrie qui se liqufie.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ce sont des clowns qui ne connaissent rien au monde du travail et  la vie, j'ai croise tous les jours. Quand on s'est tromp de filire d'enseignement et qu'on se retrouve le bec dans l'eau, la moindre des choses est de passer une nouvelle certification et de rebondir.


Je vais reformuler ce que je voulais dire "Certains diplm ne trouvent pas de travail au niveau de leur diplmes et finissent avec des jobs sans formation comme oprateur  l'usine, ou oprateur de caisse dans une grande surface (cela dit il n'y a plus trop d'usine en France))".




> Et bien part  l'tranger faire ce dont tu rves, tu es en train de rater ta vie, et pire que ca, de nous polluer le forum.


Peut tre un jour, mais je suis attach  ma nation et je dois d'abord accumuler de l'argent.




> Bien sur que non, on leur fournit tout


Ben justement, qu'est-ce que tu crois qu'il arriverait si l'tat supprimait le RSA ?

Ou un truc un peu moins hardcore, par exemple une crise bancaire, avec toutes les banques qui ferment et impossibilit de retirer du liquide, ni de payer quoi que ce soit  la carte.
Un peu comme Chypre en 2012 mais en pire :
Le racket gnral sur les comptes bancaires  Chypre cre un prcdent qui pourra servir dans dautres pays de lEurozone

----------


## rudolfrudolf

> Quoi, la traite des blanches ? Et bien part  l'tranger faire ce dont tu rves, tu es en train de rater ta vie, et pire que ca, de nous polluer le forum.
> En plus cela te fera de l'exprience.


J'avais pens a dealer  ::mouarf:: 

Non srieux c'est quoi ce job interdit en France ? tu as veill ma curiosit  :;):

----------


## ddoumeche

> Je vais reformuler ce que je voulais dire "Certains diplm ne trouvent pas de travail au niveau de leur diplmes et finissent avec des jobs sans formation comme oprateur  l'usine, ou oprateur de caisse dans une grande surface (cela dit il n'y a plus trop d'usine en France))".


Et alors, y'a pas de sot mtier. Croient-ils que faire un mmoire sur la reproduction des champignons avec +0.5c 0.11c d'argumentation de temprature moyenne sur 90 ans, le truc dont personne n'a rien  carrer  part quelques enseignants chercheurs dont personne n'a rien  carrer non plus, vous qualifie pour recevoir un salaire  vie aux frais de la princesse ?
Qu'est ce qu'il veulent, un emploi fictif comme madame Hidalgo ?

Que ces gens montent leur entreprise, on verra s'ils sont si dous et s'il pensent longtemps que l'on doive former des gens  ne rien foutre.




> Peut tre un jour, mais je suis attach  ma nation et je dois d'abord accumuler de l'argent.


En vivant de ton RSA ? mais tu gagneras beaucoup plus au Canada ou en Iran, en plus tu es dou. Et tu y rencontreras une blondasse avec un grand sourire.
Cet assistanat gche tes chances et va finir par te rendre crtin.




> Ben justement, qu'est-ce que tu crois qu'il arriverait si l'tat supprimait le RSA ?


Tous les cons mourraient de faim sauf ceux qui rentreraient au pays et celles qui se remettraient au repassage et  la couture.




> J'avais pens a dealer


A mon avis, il n'y a pas que le deal, il y a la consommation aussi. Mais cela "ouvre" l'esprit, parait-il.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Non srieux c'est quoi ce job interdit en France ? tu as veill ma curiosit


En gros a a un lien avec du jardinage et a :
Cannabis : les bnfices objectifs de la lgalisation



> Une tude dont  Le Monde publie les conclusions en exclusivit relve quun cadre moins rpressif pourrait limiter la consommation et rapporter prs de 2 milliards deuros par an  lEtat.





> Et alors, y'a pas de sot mtier.


Normalement en cherchant dans le gouvernement on devrait bien trouver des jobs qui ne servent  rien.
Mais en dehors de a, effectivement il n'y a pas de sot mtier.




> En vivant de ton RSA ?


J'ai un CDI  temps plein.




> tu gagneras beaucoup plus au Canada ou en Iran


L'Iran c'est pour les vacances  :8-): 




> Tous les cons mourraient de faim sauf ceux qui rentreraient au pays


Avant de mourir de faim peut tre qu'ils essaieraient de s'en prendre aux membres du gouvernement.
Les manifestations devraient avoir lieu dans les quartiers de riche l o vivent les ministres.

===
La Catalogne, loin dun retour  la normale



> De grands rubans jaunes ont t dposs sur les siges inoccups des huit lus en prison prventive ou en  exil  en Belgique, trois mois aprs la vaine tentative de scession. *Chaque fois que leur nom est prononc pour les appeler au vote, des salves dapplaudissement retentissent dans lhmicycle*. Le Parlement catalan a fait sa rentre, mercredi 17 septembre, dans une ambiance tendue. Il a lu un prsident indpendantiste, mais la question de la dsignation de Carles Puigdemont, toujours  exil  en Belgique, comme prochain chef du gouvernement rgional, a domin les discussions dans les couloirs.
> 
> *Malgr sa rputation dindpendantiste  radical , le nouveau prsident du Parlement, Roger Torrent, a cherch  calmer le jeu* :  aucun moment il na voqu la  Rpublique catalane , proclame de manire unilatrale le 27 octobre, juste avant la mise sous tutelle de la rgion par Madrid et la destitution du prcdent gouvernement catalan. Bien que la  dfense de la Rpublique  soit au centre du programme lectoral de sa formation, la Gauche rpublicaine de Catalogne (ERC), M. Torrent a plutt plaid lors de son premier discours pour restaurer les institutions catalanes et  recoudre la socit , dchire par la tentative de scession. Cet ancien maire du village de Sarria de Ter, dans la province de Grone, sest aussi engag   renforcer la cohsion sociale  et   mettre les institutions au service des citoyens .


a ce calme en Espagne.

----------


## ddoumeche

> En gros a a un lien avec du jardinage et a :
> Cannabis : les bnfices objectifs de la lgalisation


Comme quoi le cannabis pose bien un problme de sant publique... Sinon tu peux faire du jardinage bio et vendre ta production sur les marchs, plutt que de fumer. Ca te donnera la main verte.




> Normalement en cherchant dans le gouvernement on devrait bien trouver des jobs qui ne servent  rien.
> Mais en dehors de a, effectivement il n'y a pas de sot mtier.


Tu croyais que parce que les fils  papa dcrochaient plus facilement des masters, ils auraient un travail dans l'administration  faire les ronds de cuir ?




> J'ai un CDI  temps plein.


Ah bon, un CDI ? Tu postes beaucoup pour quelqu'un qui a un CDI, et en plus tu te dclares tudiant... enfin je dis cela je ne dis rien.




> L'Iran c'est pour les vacances


Moi je pense que tu devrais t'y installer et faire pousser ton cannabis l bas. En plus tu vas y rencontrer une belle iranienne, fille d'un gardien de la rvolution




> Avant de mourir de faim peut tre qu'ils essaieraient de s'en prendre aux membres du gouvernement.
> Les manifestations devraient avoir lieu dans les quartiers de riche l o vivent les ministres.


Ahahah... des gens qui n'ont jamais travaill dur de leur vie et sinon seraient  l'assistance publique ? 
Tu sais ce que c'est de travailler dur ? Ou de faire des vrais bastons avec barres de fer ?

----------


## el_slapper

> En vivant de ton RSA ? mais tu gagneras beaucoup plus au Canada ou en Iran, en plus tu es dou. Et tu y rencontreras une blondasse avec un grand sourire.(.../...)


Une blondasse? en Iran? De toutes faons, l'Iran connait une fuite des cerveaux terribles, qui durera tant que les gardiens de la rvolution garderont sous coupe l'conomie locale.

Le jour ou a tombe, par contre, il peut y avoir des opportunits formidables(enfin, a dpend qui remplace, comme toujours).

----------


## ddoumeche

> Une blondasse? en Iran? De toutes faons, l'Iran connait une fuite des cerveaux terribles, qui durera tant que les gardiens de la rvolution garderont sous coupe l'conomie locale.
> 
> Le jour ou a tombe, par contre, il peut y avoir des opportunits formidables(enfin, a dpend qui remplace, comme toujours).


70% de la population est perse ou kurde, donc indo-europenne, donc oui il y a des blondes. Mme si ce n'est pas le blond platine scandinave.
Et les blondes, par dfinition, ne sont pas des cerveaux. Ainsi, les lois de l'volution nous prdisent qu'elles seront majoritaires en Iran dans 100 ans, alors que la Sude sera peuple de somaliennes. Donc l'occident et l'Iran sont condamns  ne pas s'entendre

D'ailleurs, le terme d'Aryen cher  notre regrett et regrettable Adolf Hitler vient l'indo-iranien et dsigne une artistocratie...  yeux bleux et cheveux blonds. Mme si les iraniennes blondes ont plutt les yeux verts.

Je ne pense pas que le rgime iranien tombera mme s'il est condamn conomiquement, mais il voluera.

----------


## jlliagre

> Et vouloir quitter la rpublique d'Espagne, c'est gentil ?


Les divorces sont rarement "gentils", mais tu te trompes d'poque. Aujourd'hui, l'Espagne est une monarchie parlementaire, pas une rpublique.

Voici un petit rappel historique qui peut permettre de mieux comprendre la situation en Catalogne aujourd'hui :

La Rpublique espagnole a bien exist. La deuxime a rtabli l'autonomie de la Catalogne (Gnralit de Catalogne) en 1931. En 1934, le prsident du parlement Catalan a proclam sans succs l'indpendance de la Catalogne au sein d'une rpublique fdrale espagnole mais il a t rapidement condamn  30 ans de prison pour ces faits. Il a t libr aprs la victoire du Front Populaire en 1936 puis est retourn dans la coalition au pouvoir en Catalogne. A la fin de la guerre civile qui s'achve par la l'invasion de la Catalogne par les troupes franquistes fin 1939. La premire dcision de Franco en Catalogne a t de dissoudre la Gnralit et d'interdire l'usage du catalan (qui a quand mme russi a survivre  36 ans de dictature). L'ex-prsident de la gnralit s'exile en Loire-Atlantique. mais est arrt par la gestapo sous le rgime de Vichy, expuls en Espagne, tortur et fusill sous la dictature de Franco en 1940.

Avec tact, le porte parole du Parti populaire de Mariano Rajoy a dclar le 9 octobre dernier, Celui qui dclarera lindpendance finira peut-tre comme celui qui la dclare il y a 83 ans.

----------


## rudolfrudolf

> Les divorces sont rarement "gentils", mais tu te trompes d'poque. Aujourd'hui, l'Espagne est une monarchie parlementaire, pas une rpublique.
> 
> Voici un petit rappel historique qui peut permettre de mieux comprendre la situation en Catalogne aujourd'hui :
> 
> La Rpublique espagnole a bien exist. La deuxime a rtabli l'autonomie de la Catalogne (Gnralit de Catalogne) en 1931. En 1934, le prsident du parlement Catalan a proclam sans succs l'indpendance de la Catalogne au sein d'une rpublique fdrale espagnole mais il a t rapidement condamn  30 ans de prison pour ces faits. Il a t libr aprs la victoire du Front Populaire en 1936 puis est retourn dans la coalition au pouvoir en Catalogne. A la fin de la guerre civile qui s'achve par la l'invasion de la Catalogne par les troupes franquistes fin 1939. La premire dcision de Franco en Catalogne a t de dissoudre la Gnralit et d'interdire l'usage du catalan (qui a quand mme russi a survivre  36 ans de dictature). L'ex-prsident de la gnralit s'exile en Loire-Atlantique. mais est arrt par la gestapo sous le rgime de Vichy, expuls en Espagne, tortur et fusill sous la dictature de Franco en 1940.
> 
> Avec tact, le porte parole du Parti populaire de Mariano Rajoy a dclar le 9 octobre dernier, Celui qui dclarera lindpendance finira peut-tre comme celui qui la dclare il y a 83 ans.


Merci pour ce rappel historique. Concernant la dclaration du 9 octobre (a m'a compltement chapp surement par mconnaissance de cette partie de l'histoire d'Espagne).
Ben  notre poque et en Europe de surcroit j'hallucine complet  ::calim2::

----------


## micka132

> Une blondasse? en Iran?


J'adore comment par ta simple question tu strotypes un pays. J'epre au moins que tu ne faisais pas partie des dtracteurs de Morano  ::roll:: .

----------


## ddoumeche

> Les divorces sont rarement "gentils", mais tu te trompes d'poque. Aujourd'hui, l'Espagne est une monarchie parlementaire, pas une rpublique.
> 
> Voici un petit rappel historique qui peut permettre de mieux comprendre la situation en Catalogne aujourd'hui :
> 
> La Rpublique espagnole a bien exist. La deuxime a rtabli l'autonomie de la Catalogne (Gnralit de Catalogne) en 1931. En 1934, le prsident du parlement Catalan a proclam sans succs l'indpendance de la Catalogne au sein d'une rpublique fdrale espagnole mais il a t rapidement condamn  30 ans de prison pour ces faits. Il a t libr aprs la victoire du Front Populaire en 1936 puis est retourn dans la coalition au pouvoir en Catalogne. A la fin de la guerre civile qui s'achve par la l'invasion de la Catalogne par les troupes franquistes fin 1939. La premire dcision de Franco en Catalogne a t de dissoudre la Gnralit et d'interdire l'usage du catalan (qui a quand mme russi a survivre  36 ans de dictature). L'ex-prsident de la gnralit s'exile en Loire-Atlantique. mais est arrt par la gestapo sous le rgime de Vichy, expuls en Espagne, tortur et fusill sous la dictature de Franco en 1940.
> 
> Avec tact, le porte parole du Parti populaire de Mariano Rajoy a dclar le 9 octobre dernier, Celui qui dclarera lindpendance finira peut-tre comme celui qui la dclare il y a 83 ans.


Encore un pauvre re qui a finit comme Pierre Laval.

Je suis d'accord, il faut reconnatre que monsieur Rajoy ne gre pas si mal cette crise que cela : il est modr car il dit peut-tre.

----------


## jlliagre

> Encore un pauvre re qui a finit comme Pierre Laval.


Laval tait du ct de Franco et de la Gestapo sur ce coup l, et donc contre la Rpublique espagnole et les rpublicains crass par Franco  Barcelone et  Madrid.



> Je suis d'accord, il faut reconnatre que monsieur Rajoy ne gre pas si mal cette crise que cela : il est modr car il dit peut-tre.


Ce n'est pas Rajoy qui a (directement) prononc cette phrase, mais tu trouves qu'envisager la torture et l'excution d'opposants politiques est une position modre ??

----------


## ddoumeche

> Laval tait du ct de Franco et de la Gestapo sur ce coup l, et donc contre la Rpublique espagnole et les rpublicains crass par Franco  Barcelone et  Madrid.
> 
> Ce n'est pas Rajoy qui a (directement) prononc cette phrase, mais tu trouves qu'envisager la torture et l'excution d'opposants politiques est une position modre ??


J'ai dit qu'il a finit comme ce monsieur Laval, un autre tratre  son pays, pas qu'il tait fasciste ou un sale type.

Oui, la position radicale est de ne pas utiliser le conditionnel. On est en Espagne voyons.

----------


## el_slapper

> J'adore comment par ta simple question tu strotypes un pays. J'epre au moins que tu ne faisais pas partie des dtracteurs de Morano .


Ben, c'tait ironique, vu le style du post que je citais. De toutes faons, l'important de ma rponse tait aprs : conseiller  quelqu'un d'aller faire fortune en Iran *maintenant*, c'est mconnaitre la situation locale. vu que a a l'air de bouger, mon conseil peut changer rapidement, mais pour l'instant, il n'y a aucune opportunit l-bas de monter un business.

Morano? Bof, au moins, elle, elle disait ce qu'elle pensait. Je n'tais pas d'accord, mais au moins je savais  qui j'avais  faire.

----------


## Ryu2000

C'est un peu le cirque :
Carles Puigdemont propos comme candidat  la prsidence de la Catalogne



> Je suis conscient de la situation personnelle et judiciaire de M. Puigdemont, mais je sais aussi quil a une lgitimit absolue pour tre candidat , a-t-il dclar  propos de lancien prsident indpendantiste toujours en exil. Parti pour Bruxelles afin dchapper  la justice espagnole, *M. Puigdemont a quitt la Belgique lundi pour Copenhague*, selon le quotidien espagnol El Pais et la tlvision danoise. Il doit y participer  un colloque sur la Catalogne.
> 
> Destitu par Madrid, *Carles Puigdemont est sous la menace dun mandat darrt europen sil quitte la Belgique*. Lundi, un juge espagnol a cependant rejet la demande du parquet de ractiver ce mandat darrt. *En Belgique, il nest pas recherch par la justice espagnole*, notamment pour viter des divergences dinterprtation entre juges belges et espagnols sur la gravit des dlits qui lui sont reprochs, dont la rbellion.
> 
> Lundi, le juge espagnol a estim que le dplacement au Danemark de M. Puigdemont a justement pour but de  provoquer cette arrestation  ltranger , dans le cadre dune stratgie visant  se doter darguments pour tre investi en son absence prsident de la Catalogne.

----------


## Ryu2000

a y est les indpendantistes commencent enfin  un peu critiquer l'UE :
Puigdemont accuse l'UE de ne pas dfendre les droits fondamentaux en Catalogne



> "L'UE a montr sa capacit  promouvoir la libert, la dmocratie, la prosprit et la protection sociale sur notre continent (...), mais nous constatons tous ses checs  chaque crise", a-t-il lanc. 
> 
> "Nous l'avons vu en Grce, nous l'avons vu en Ukraine, nous l'avons vu avec les rfugis et nous le voyons maintenant avec son incapacit  dfendre les droits fondamentaux en Catalogne", a poursuivi le dirigeant sparatiste.


Et a c'est le futur :
Carles Puigdemont entend gouverner la Catalogne par Skype



> A Copenhague, face  un parterre dtudiants (et de journalistes), Carles Puigdemont a balay toutes ces difficults, se disant certain dtre investi, de former un gouvernement (sans prciser sil nommera des ministres prisonniers ou exils) et de faire fonctionner via Skype la Catalogne (7,5 millions dhabitants), ce Danemark du Sud. Le prochain pisode de la srie sera la runion du Parlement et lintervention du candidat Puigdemont, sous une forme encore inconnue.


Le tl travail c'est bien pour plusieurs raisons.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

Heureusement pour lui que le ridicule ne tue pas...

----------


## Ryu2000

Il n'y avait pas eu de news depuis longtemps :
Lindpendantiste catalane Anna Gabriel veut rester  Genve



> Risquant jusqu 30 ans de prison pour avoir particip  lorganisation du rfrendum en Catalogne, une ancienne dpute refuse de se rendre  son procs. En primeur, elle explique pourquoi au Temps
> 
> Anna Gabriel est en Suisse avec lintention dy rester. *Figure de proue de Candidature dunit populaire (CUP), un parti indpendantiste dextrme gauche, cette ancienne professeure de droit  lUniversit autonome de Barcelone est accuse de rbellion par Madrid*. Alors que la presse espagnole se demande depuis des jours si elle se rendra  son procs, qui doit commencer mercredi, lintresse met rapidement fin au suspense lors dun entretien accord en primeur au Temps: Je nirai pas  Madrid, explique-t-elle. Je suis poursuivie pour mon activit politique et la presse gouvernementale ma dj dclare coupable.


C'est histoire n'est toujours pas termine.

----------


## Ryu2000

Dluge de critiques contre Manuel Valls dans la classe politique espagnole



> Manuel Valls va-t-il franchir les Pyrnes? L'ancien Premier ministre rflchit activement  se prsenter aux lections municipales de Barcelone sous les couleurs de la formation de centre-droit Ciudadanos. "*Cela m'intresserait de m'investir encore dans le dbat sur l'indpendance catalane*", a dclar le dput LREM de l'Essonne, qui a confi "tudier" la proposition du chef de file de Ciudadanos Alberto Rivera. Une offre de service diversement apprcie dans la classe politique espagnole. Si la presse ibrique vante la stature et l'exprience de l'ex-chef du gouvernement franais, la gauche catalane se montre sceptique face  ce qu'elle considre comme un parachutage lectoral.


Je suis dsol pour les espagnoles qui devront peut tre supporter Valls bientt...
Nous on l'a eu est on espre s'en dbarrasser. (Valls n'a pas beaucoup de fans en France)

----------


## seedbarrett

Comme quoi les travailleurs dtach a a du bon parfois, merci l'UE de nous dbarrasser de ce truc

----------


## Ryu2000

Espagne: Quim Torra, indpendantiste convaincu, lu prsident de Catalogne



> Le parlement catalan a lu lundi  la prsidence de la Catalogne le candidat sparatiste choisi par lexil Carles Puigdemont, Quim Torra, qui a promis de continuer  construire un Etat indpendant de lEspagne.
> 
> Nous ferons la Rpublique catalane, a dclar lditeur de 55 ans tout juste lu par 66 voix pour et 65 contre, avec les quatre abstentions dun parti sparatiste dextrme gauche Candidature dunit populaire (CUP).
> 
> Nous serons fidles au mandat du referendum dautodtermination du 1er octobre: construire un Etat indpendant, une Rpublique, promettait-il avant le vote.
> 
> Le 1er octobre dernier, plus de deux millions de Catalans (sur un total de 5,5 millions dlecteurs) ont particip  ce rfrendum interdit par Madrid et que la police a tent dempcher. Daprs les organisateurs, 90% se sont prononcs pour lindpendance.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Espagne: Quim Torra, indpendantiste convaincu, lu prsident de Catalogne


C'est triste pour la Catalogne.  ::(:

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est triste pour la Catalogne.


Bof... Ce n'est pas dit que quelque chose se passe un jour.
Quand on voit qu'il y a encore des gens qui luttent pour faire annuler le Brexit...

En tout cas les mdias franais ne l'aiment pas :
Espagne: Qui est Quim Torra, le nouveau prsident de la Catalogne?



> * Suprmaciste  et  ultranationaliste* 
> A cause de cette filiation politique, la presse espagnole lui a donn des surnoms peu flatteurs tels que  pantin ,  homme de paille  ou  marionnette . Puigdemont sest choisi  un membre minent de la ligne dure de lindpendantisme qui ne rpond qu lui , a comment Oriol Bartomeus, professeur de Sciences politiques  lUniversit autonome de Barcelone.
> 
> Le ton aimable et pos de Quim Torra, forte carrure, large front dgarni au-dessus de lunettes paisses, contraste avec ses crits rcuprs par lopposition, qui le traite de  suprmaciste  et  ultranationaliste  catalan. Dans une srie darticles en ligne, il traitait lEspagne de  pays exportateur de misre  et qualifiait de  charognards, vipres et hynes  ceux qui ne dfendent pas comme lui la culture et la langue catalane.
> 
> Les Espagnols, quil prsente comme des  occupants ,  ne savent que spolier , avait-il tweet en 2012. Les tweets avaient depuis t effacs mais conservs par des adversaires.  Je regrette que des tweets sortis de leur contexte, visant le gouvernement espagnol, aient pu offenser quelquun , a-t-il rpondu lundi.


La Catalogne veut intgrer l'UE, donc je ne vois pas ce que a change.
Si l'UE continue, les tats disparatront et ce ne sera que des eurorgions, donc dans ou en dehors de l'Espagne a ne changera rien...

Le truc qui fait chier c'est que les catalans veulent saccaparer du territoire franais.
On pourrait peut tre faire une guerre Catalogne VS France, on devrait pouvoir s'en sortir ^^ lol

----------


## Ryu2000

Catalogne: la Belgique refuse de remettre  l'Espagne trois ex-dirigeants indpendantistes



> Ces ex-ministres indpendantistes exils en Belgique, Meritxell Serret, Anton Comin et Lluis Puig, ne seront pas remis  l'Espagne car ces mandats europens (MAE) sont "irrguliers", a justifi le tribunal nerlandophone de Bruxelles. Le parquet a mis un avis ngatif et ses rquisitions ont t suivies par la chambre du conseil, juridiction comptente dpendant ce tribunal, a-t-on expliqu.
> 
> L'irrgularit s'explique, selon le parquet, par "labsence de mandats darrt nationaux espagnols conformes" incorpors dans les mandats europens, ce qui est pourtant une exigence formelle.
> 
> "La procdure de remise a ds lors t dclare sans objet", a soulign le parquet dans un communiqu distinct.


L'Espagne semble rancunire envers les dirigeants indpendantistes.

----------


## Ryu2000

Lgislatives en Espagne : cinq indpendantistes catalans lus alors qu'ils sont en prison



> *Avec 22 siges* et des socialistes sans majorit absolue, les lus indpendantistes catalans devraient jouer un rle-cl dans les futures ngociations pour gouverner.

----------


## Ryu2000

Espagne: Troisime nuit de violences en Catalogne aprs la condamnation de neuf indpendantistes



> Des militants indpendantistes ont affront la police pour la troisime nuit conscutive en Catalogne, une escalade dnonce jeudi par les autorits sparatistes tandis que le gouvernement espagnol se tient prt  intervenir. Les manifestations durent depuis la condamnation lundi par la Cour suprme de neuf dirigeants indpendantistes  de longues peines de prison pour leur implication dans la tentative de scession de la Catalogne en 2017.


Les peines sont ultra lourdes juste pour avoir organis un rfrendum...
Espagne: Des peines allant jusqu' treize ans de prison pour les indpendantistes catalans



> Neuf des douze catalans jugs pour leur rle dans la tentative de scession de la Catalogne en 2017 ont t condamns  des peines de prison et les trois autres  des amendes

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Les peines sont ultra lourdes juste pour avoir organis un rfrendum...[/url]


Dj, il ne s'agit pas uniquement d'avoir organis un rfrendum. Ensuite, que dirais-tu si la Bretagne faisait la mme chose, toi qui nous bassines avec la France indivisible ?

----------


## Ryu2000

Les bretons ont peut-tre moins envie de se barrer de la France que les catalans de lEspagne. (il y a une partie de la France que les catalans veulent rcuprer, peut-tre que la France pourrait envoyer son armer pour la dfendre)
Mais si les bretons organisent un rfrendum et qu'ils dcident de quitter la France, je trouverais quand mme que 13 ans de prison c'est abus.

La France permet des rfrendums d'indpendance :
New Caledonia to hold second independence referendum in 2020
Si a se trouve la Nouvelle Caldonie ne sera plus franaise, a ferait bien chier, mais bon tant pis...  ::(:  ::(:  ::(:  ::pleure::

----------


## pmithrandir

Encore une fois, les politiciens manquent vraiment de sens politique.
Je trouve que le royaume unis a bien mieux gr cette demande venant de l'ecosse.

Une rponse comme celle donn aujourd'hui ne peut mener qu'au conflit. Un peuple qui demande de l'autonomie ne pourra que pencher vers l'indpendance, quitte a utiliser la violence pour y arriver.

La seule rponse est pourtant simple.




> Pour ne pas diminuer les droits des espagnols, on organise un rfrendum officiel, mais avec des conditions particulires : 
> 66% de oui
> 80% de participation
> 
> Si c'est oui, on revote 1 an plus tard pour mesurer le progrs, et une nouvelle fois si les rsultats sont opposs un an aprs.
> 
> Si c'est accept, on entre alors dans une phase de transition / prparation de cette scission de 3-5 annes, durant lesquelles on travaillera sur une ou plusieurs hypothses de relation future(dans ou hors UE, accords commerciaux, ...). Ce nouvel accord et finalement accept par la population au travers d'un nouveau rfrendum constituant.


L'avantage de ce genre de rponse, c'est qu'elle donne une victoire aux indpendantistes, et surtout des objectifs  raliser et des justifications simples pour le pouvoir central.
Et si les indpendantistes arrivent au bout de ce marathon, c'est que c'est la meilleure solution.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Les bretons ont peut-tre moins envie de se barrer de la France que les catalans de lEspagne.


Ce n'est pas la question. La Catalogne fait partie de l'Espagne comme la Bretagne fait partie de la France. Si un partie indpendantiste breton organisait un rfrendum alors qu'il aurait la majorit au parlement rgional, que le OUI l'emportait et que le parlement dclarerait que l'indpendance de la Bretagne, que ferait le gouvernement franais ? Et que dirais-tu ? 




> Mais si les bretons organisent un rfrendum et qu'ils dcident de quitter la France, je trouverais quand mme que 13 ans de prison c'est abus.


Dura lex, sed lex. Et ils risquaient 25 ans, donc 13, c'est finalement peu !



> La France permet des rfrendums d'indpendance :
> New Caledonia to hold second independence referendum in 2020
> Si a se trouve la Nouvelle Caldonie ne sera plus franaise, a ferait bien chier, mais bon tant pis...


C'est diffrent. C'est ltat Franais qui organise ce rfrendum, pas la Nouvelle Caldonie contre le gouvernement, comme ce fut le cas en Catalogne.

----------


## Ryu2000

> que ferait le gouvernement franais ? Et que dirais-tu ?


Je pense que le gouvernement grerait a mieux que le gouvernement espagnol, le gouvernement espagnol a fait n'importe quoi...
Bon courage aux bretons, vous allez en chier en dehors de la France. Jespre que vous ne vous rapprocherez pas des anglais.




> Et ils risquaient 25 ans, donc 13, c'est finalement peu !


C'est ultra rare d'avoir la peine maximale, 13 ans c'est beaucoup. C'tait mme pas des rcidivistes  ::P:  lol




> C'est ltat Franais qui organise ce rfrendum


L'tat espagnole aurait du organiser le rfrendum.
Le gouvernement espagnol n'aurait pas pu plus mal ragir.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je pense que le gouvernement grerait a mieux que le gouvernement espagnol


T'es sr ? Tu as vu comment le gouvernement a gr les Gilets Jaunes ? Les Pompiers ? 



> Bon courage aux bretons, vous allez en chier en dehors de la France. Jespre que vous ne vous rapprocherez pas des anglais.


C'tait de la politique fiction, hein ? Y a pas de relle volont d'indpendante en Bretagne...  ::roll:: 




> C'est ultra rare d'avoir la peine maximale, 13 ans c'est beaucoup. C'tait mme pas des rcidivistes  lol


Ils ont eu la moiti de la peine, pour des faits assimilables  de la trahison... Dans certains pays, c'est la peine capitale pour ce genre d'actes !




> L'tat espagnole aurait du organiser le rfrendum.
> Le gouvernement espagnol n'aurait pas pu plus mal ragir.


Je suis d'accord que le gouvernement espagnol s'y est pris comme des manches.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> L'tat espagnole aurait du organiser le rfrendum.
> Le gouvernement espagnol n'aurait pas pu plus mal ragir.


Le gouvernement espagnol n'a surtout pas envie de voir se barrer la rgion la plus riche du pays. Donc on peut comprendre qu'ils n'taient pas chaud  l'ide d'un rfrendum, surtout organis par eux. Ce qui leur permet de dclarer illgaux les rfrendums  l'initiative des rgions autonomes, d'ailleurs.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le gouvernement espagnol n'a surtout pas envie de voir se barrer la rgion la plus riche du pays.


Ouais mais le gouvernement aurait pu avoir le mme raisonnement que David Cameron :  Si on leur explique les dangers du Leave, le Stay va l'emporter trs largement, on a le soutient des mdias donc on ne risque rien  organiser un rfrendum, bon a n'a pas fonctionn pour le Royaume-Uni, mais quand mme...
Peut-tre que les espagnols auraient pu convaincre la majorit des catalans de rester dans l'Espagne.

Bon aprs je n'tais pas fan du projet Catalan... Ils voulaient quitter l'Espagne mais rester dans l'UE, donc autant rester dans l'Espagne...
La Catalogne et Isral : histoire dune troite relation



> La Catalogne, qui rve dobtenir son indpendance, regarde avec attention ltat dIsral devenu souverain en 1948. 
> 
> Le prsident catalan Jordi Pujol fut le premier  sintresser de prs  ltat hbreu et effectuer un rapprochement. Homme dhistoire, emprisonn pendant la dictature pour dfendre lidentit catalane, Pujol connait bien lantismitisme structurel du rgime dirig par le gnral Franco.* Les Catalans taient pendant la dictature surnomms les Juifs de lEspagne* et, comme les Basques, subissaient de plein fouet la rpression du systme dictatorial. Le contexte historique prdisposa donc le prsident nationaliste catalan Jordi Pujol a une entente plus que cordiale avec Isral.
> 
> Un homme allait donner corps au rapprochement: David Tennenbaum, un Juif originaire de Galice, qui sest install en Catalogne, devint entrepreneur et rencontra Florenci Pujol, le pre de Jordi Pujol. Lintrt du prsident Pujol pour Isral tait si grand que Tennenbaum lui a recommand la lecture du livre Der Judenstaat de Theodor Herzl et la biographie de Chaim Weizmann. Pujol a dvor ces livres, qui eurent un impact profond sur sa manire de promouvoir le nationalisme catalan du futur.  linstar des socialistes catalans en exil qui, dans les annes 1950 et 1960, ont soutenu Isral et lont considr comme un exemple socioculturel et conomique  suivre .


Pour une fois l'UE n'intervient pas, c'est trange, mais bon elle a d'autres gens  fouetter en ce moment.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Ouais mais le gouvernement aurait pu avoir le mme raisonnement que David Cameron :  Si on leur explique les dangers du Leave, le Stay va l'emporter trs largement, on a le soutient des mdias donc on ne risque rien  organiser un rfrendum, bon a n'a pas fonctionn pour le Royaume-Uni, mais quand mme...
> Peut-tre que les espagnols auraient pu convaincre la majorit des catalans de rester dans l'Espagne.


Non. La Catalogne, c'est pas le Royaume uni. On ne peut pas y appliquer les recettes qui n'ont dj pas fonctionn outre manche. Les catalans ont depuis longtemps un esprit d'indpendance, hein. Jamais le gvt espagnol n'arrivera  convaincre que la rgion est mieux sous la tutelle de Madrid qu'indpendante : la rgion gnre plus de thunes que les autres, c'est d'ailleurs le reproche pincipal des calatans  l'gard de Madrid : l'tat espagnol siphone une grosse partie de cet argent pour le redistribuer adns le reste du pays.

La seule chose qui ferait rester la Catalogne dans l'Espagne, c'est le fait qu'elle sortirait de l'UE, l'Euro, l'espace schengen, etc.

----------


## Ryu2000

J'ai l'impression qu'en tant extrmement dur avec les lus catalans l'Espagne a cr des indpendantiste, un peu comme j'ai l'impression que les dputs pro UE ont cr des brexiteurs au Royaume-Uni.
Les  marches de la libert  bloquent les principaux accs  Barcelone, avant la grve gnrale



> Parties mercredi de cinq villes catalanes dans des  marches de la libert , des dizaines de milliers de personnes commencent  arriver dans la grande mtropole du nord-est de lEspagne pour participer  une manifestation, prvue  17 heures


Il y a beaucoup de manifestants.  :8O: 

===
L'UE s'en fout si une rgion de l'Espagne quitte l'Espagne (tant qu'elle reste dans l'UE), car l'UE a un projet de diviser les nations en rgions de la taille des Lnder Allemand, c'est pour a que la France a fait la fusion des rgions  ::(: .
Mme si apparemment la fusion des rgions franaises ne respectent pas les rgles union-europennes.
Le Conseil de lEurope fustige la fusion des rgions en France



> Par 143 voix pour, 2 contre et 7 abstentions, le Congrs des pouvoirs locaux et rgionaux du Conseil de lEurope a dernirement adopt  Strasbourg un rapport critique sur la dmocratie locale et rgionale en France.
> 
> Pour le rapporteur nerlandais Jos Wienen et sa collgue autrichienne Gudrun Mosler-Trnstrm, en fusionnant plusieurs rgions sans consultation ni concertation, la France a viol la Charte europenne de lautonomie locale, un trait international contraignant ratifi par Paris en 2007 qui vise  garantir les droits des collectivits locales et de leurs lus. LArticle 5 de ladite Charte, intitul  Protection des limites territoriales des collectivits locales , est on ne peut plus clair :  Pour toute modification des limites territoriales locales, les collectivits locales concernes doivent tre consultes pralablement, ventuellement par voie de rfrendum l o la loi le permet . Pour les rapporteurs europens, il sagit  dun lment fondamental de la vie dmocratique et dune bonne gouvernance . *La fusion des rgions est par consquent illgale par rapport  la Charte puisquun trait international est de fait suprieur aux lois nationales.*


a cote cher cette histoire de fusion des rgions :
Le grand gaspillage de la fusion des rgions



> Mise en place en 2015, cette rforme tait cense dgager des conomies. *Trois ans plus tard, on observe au contraire une hausse des dpenses*. Location de salle pour les runions, frais de dplacements qui explosent, primes des agents en hausse. Enqute en Occitanie, 2e plus grande rgion franaise.

----------


## BenoitM

> L'UE s'en fout si une rgion de l'Espagne quitte l'Espagne (tant qu'elle reste dans l'UE), car l'UE a un projet de diviser les nations en rgions de la taille des Lnder Allemand, c'est pour a que la France a fait la fusion des rgions .


Donc tu dis que l'UE est ingrable  27 mais l'UE voudrait tre 55 pays? 




> Mme si apparemment la fusion des rgions franaises ne respectent pas les rgles union-europennes.
> Le Conseil de lEurope fustige la fusion des rgions en France


Donc tu arrives  soutenir une thse tout en mettant un article qui dment cette thse?  ::weird::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Donc tu dis que l'UE est ingrable  27 mais l'UE voudrait tre 55 pays?


Non pas 55 pays, mais des centaines de rgions.
Un peu comme a :

Franois Asselineau et Pierre Hillard en parlent.






> Donc tu arrives  soutenir une thse tout en mettant un article qui dment cette thse?


Peut-tre que l'UE masque ses traces, en condamnant ce qu'elle demande de faire.

Si l'UE survie on verra si les rgions on plus de pouvoir dans 15 ans. C'tait peut-tre un plan  un moment donn.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Donc tu arrives  soutenir une thse tout en mettant un article qui dment cette thse?


La logique selon Ryu !  ::mouarf:: 




> Franois Asselineau et Pierre Hillard en parlent.


Evidemment, a rend le truc crdible !  ::ptdr:: 




> Peut-tre que l'UE masque ses traces, en condamnant ce qu'elle demande de faire.


C'est plus l'UE, mais la Panthre Rose ...  :8-):

----------


## Ryu2000

a ne semble pas dranger l'UE que la Catalogne souhaite devenir indpendante.
Les catalans ne veulent plus payer pour le reste de l'Espagne mais rester dans l'UE, si la Catalogne devenait une nation, comme elle est prospre elle deviendrait contributeur net de l'UE, donc a lui coterait probablement plus cher.
Pour que la nation catalane soit accept dans l'UE, il faut que les 27 membres de l'UE soient d'accord, l'Espagne devrait voter contre.

----------

